#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Topper in Bacolod

## Topper

First, I'm posting from my tablet, so bear with me, pics coming soon.

Flying in, I was struck by how similar the environment is to Hawaii.  The land is either low, or it's mountainous. 

Once at where we're staying till our house is ready tomorrow, we headed out to Gunny', where the food was frigging fantastic and it appears to be the local expat meeting place.  Gunny's burger was one of the best I've had, but since I'd been awake since 10:30 the previous evening my judgement is suspect.

Today we went to Rolis for a very nice breakfast, I had corned beef scrambled eggs....pretty damn good.  It seems corned beef and spam are staples here.

We went mall cruising after breakfast and its like being in the US.

In the mall, we visited a big c stylee place.  The biggest difference was that the short life veggies looked pretty sad, and Gunny mentioned the night before his biggest headache here was fresh produce.  We're going to visit a wet market and check yhings out.

One surprise was how popular Shakey's Pizza is here.  The place was packed with people waiting outside.  I don't think Shakey's exist in the US any more.

Prices: 
Chang tall boy 96P (57B) 7/11 carries it.
San Miguel Pilsner regular can 65 P (39B)
Taxi  - 3k 100P (60B)

Our dinner last night at Gunny's 
Slaw dog
Cheeseburger and fries
2 San Migeals 
500P (300B)

The food choices are overwhelming.  Tonight is going to be chicken inasal.

More to come

----------


## NamPikToot

Topper...i am getting a strong food related bent from your post  :Smile: 

Great you & mrs got there safe and well, look forward to the new poster in the Phils forum

EDIT

I reckon you need to hook up with Katie and get her beasting you up and down those mountains

----------


## Topper

^ The wife has been here a month...I can't wait to share the joys of getting decent internet here..

----------


## Luigi

Very cool, Tops. Thanks for the thread, it's going to be very interesting to see all the pics and hear your experiences and info. 

Might end up there meself in 15 years time.

----------


## happynz

Look forward to future posts.

----------


## Dragonfly

need the delicious burger pics,

looks like quite an upgrade from Thailand,

you are only going to get fatter,

----------


## Stumpy

> spam are staples


Yes indeed. They love meat in a can that can last 25 years.  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Yes indeed. They love meat in a can that can last 25 years.


With the righteous Vegetarian outcry going on in the UK i may invest in 25 years worth coz meat may get banned next year, i'll be inflation proofed too.

Between Trans / faggot and Vegans and so called minorities, if you are straight white bloke you are made to feel like you are abnormal these days :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Bacolod - Wikipedia

The province name is umm, interesting.  :Smile: 

Looks like a cool place.



JHC take a look at the beaches!

6 Best Beaches in Bacolod: Enjoy Beach Relaxation

You jammy fooker Tops.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Everyone loves a picturethr.... oh, hang on a minute...

----------


## bowie

> Between Trans / faggot and Vegans and so called minorities, if you are straight white bloke you are made to feel like you are abnormal these days


Come on NPT straight white blokes are abnormal - we are the last of a dying breed, a real live, non-minority.


There was a time in the not too distant past when coffee was just that, coffee.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> if you are straight white bloke you are made to feel like you are abnormal these days


I am a minority now in California as a white guy. In fact unless you visit an old folks retirement home or park, you seldom every just see a good ol white family. Most are tourists....  :Smile:

----------


## bowie

CSF - best of luck. 

Will be nice to hear of first hand experience comparative Phillipines-Thailand expat living.

Good Luck - my your future path be both interesting and enjoyable.
 :Beerchug:

----------


## NamPikToot

Topper sorry for derailing. 

It is amazing in a country where if you drop a seed on the ground it grows, that they offer such poor dishes with vegetables.

Those beaches do look really nice, just hope they don't fill up with Chinx over the next 10 years.

----------


## Stumpy

> More to come


Look forward to your updates. I have visited the Philippines numerous times with my ex wife and inlaws. Give it some time. The newness will wear off and you are where you are. I have a few friends that live in the Philippines and they want out but they work there for a US office. 


BTW, you mentioned descent internet. Again all about location but my internet is lightning fast, super reliable and dirt cheap.  

That said though, like anywhere, location is everything. Best of luck to you getting settled in. Always fun to move to a new place. Lots to do, seek out and assess.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I am a minority now in California as a white guy.


You were from the start, you cheeky bastard!  :Smile: 


(Pit River Tribe)


California Slaughter: The State-Sanctioned Genocide of Native Americans

(Yeah, that's right, I'm watching Longmire series 4, so I know all about this stuff!)

----------


## terry57

This reads like a Backpacker who just landed on Koh San Road and is flush with school boy excitement. ????

Give it a few days and the gloss will wear off.    :spam2:

----------


## NamPikToot

Pictures are need Topper or this will descend to the Dog House.  :Smile:  The natives are getting restless.

----------


## Dillinger

> This reads like a Backpacker who just landed on Koh San Road and is flush with school boy excitement. ????


Nope. Backpackers wouldnt seek out pizza and burger joints from back home, they'd be straight into the deep fried dung beetles and other cheap local cuisine :Smile: 

Good luck in your new home Topper. Looks a great holiday destination, will be interesting to read your thoughts as an expat.

----------


## Stumpy

> You were from the start, you cheeky bastard!


 :rofl: 

Well true. I am an immigrant. Most my Sicilian family going way back came in around the 1910 - 1920's. 

So let me rephrase....California at one point was all white folks (By color) from various states. We pushed the injuns out and took over. Now the Mexicans and the Chinese are pushing the white people out... :Smile: . You know shits changing when you meet a Chinese guy named Rusty and he has a Texas draw.....

----------


## Dillinger

.....

----------


## panama hat

. . . drawl . . .

----------


## baldrick

it might be six guns .... tis seppo after all

----------


## raycarey

> California at one point was all white folks (By color) from various states.

----------


## raycarey

> if you are straight white bloke you are made to feel like you are abnormal these days





> unless you visit an old folks retirement home or park, you seldom every just see a good ol white family.


jesus fucking wept.

anyway.....good luck, top.

----------


## NamPikToot

> jesus fucking wept.


See what i mean. if i said i had a KFC i'd get accused of cultural appropriation.

----------


## HuangLao

Looks like the possibilities of settling in nicely are forthcoming, Top.
The change will do ya good.

Still, most are looking forward to the collection of images that you might be sharing. 
Shouldn't of started this tread without 'em prepared to embed.
Witness to where this thread is going already. 

Nonetheless, best to ya and the wifey.

Cheers...

 :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

Good luck there.  I know i could not do it.  The philippino accent makes my ears bleed.  Drives me bat shit crazy.

----------


## Topper

at Manila airport...gave me a chuckle

 Sbarro mall food

----------


## Topper

Posting pics is iffy from the tablet

----------


## terry57

Jesus fookin Christ Topper,

Ya can't be serious about those rancid fookin Pizzas ????

They are cancerous fookin shite .   :spam2:

----------


## Switch

I enjoyed the stubby San Miguel original. The one with the black label. Cheap but very drinkable for lager. Got annoyed with hostile kids begging in the end.
If they speak half decent English, it’s usually with an American accent. You will feel at home right away Tops.  :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> Good luck there.  I know i could not do it.  The philippino accent makes my ears bleed.  Drives me bat shit crazy.


Hello Siiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Thank you Siiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Have a nice day Siiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

----------


## Luigi

> at Manila airport...gave me a chuckle






Are you planning to live in the city or suburbs, of out near the countryside?

With the mountains and beaches, looks like a good place to take up a few healthy, outdoor hobbies.

----------


## katie23

^ & ^^ Lol

Welcome to PI, topper! I'm glad you got to Bacolod safe & sound. I saw that you landed in NAIA terminal 3 - Jollibee & the red Air Asia xmas tree are still there.

It's a bit surprising, because it seems that the PI/ Bacolod is all new to you. It seems that in your 10+ years of marriage, you've never visited PI? I know that you had your legal woes which took several years, but prior to that, didn't you visit your wife's family? Japper has mentioned being to the PI several times to see the ex-wife's side. Just an observation.

Bacolod is indeed hilly or mountainous. There's a mountain resort that I went to with friends, during my visit many years ago. Near an active volcano too - so good luck with that. There's still ash/dust here from the Taal volcano eruption. Re: decent internet, it depends on your provider & location. Near Manila, internet speeds are OK if you have a higher subscription. It will be tougher in the provinces. Ask your neighbors if they get frequent brownouts. If they do, then best get a generator.

Topper, try to take advantage of the landscape and get 10k steps daily. Get one of those smart watches. Then you can be fitter and more fabulous, while still indulging in burgers and pizza.  :Smile:  

I recall saying that I'll be giving a one year grace period for the moans. Remember that you chose to come to PI - your wife didn't drag you kicking & screaming. You guys could have chosen another country. But instead you chose PI - so take it or leave it! Else I'll fly to Bacolod (with all my mom's dogs and DK's guns) to wallop your ass!  :Very Happy: 

Cheers! As they say, it's more fun in the Phils!  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

New Year and a new start.
All the best.

----------


## hallelujah

> looks like a good place to take up a few healthy, outdoor hobbies.


He's already had one heart attack and posts incessant burger and pizza pictures. 

You've gotta be taking the piss.

----------


## terry57

That's what blows my mind about Topper.  His story is fookin weird as fook.

Lives in Thailand 16 years but could not manage to pay his way for his legal troubles ?.  I mean. W.T.F. ? 

Has weight issues but continually posts up piks of food that is sure to bring on a fookin heart attack and just add more weight to his body. ????

Fooks off to Flippaland and is now posting up pictures of fookin Pizza and expects to live happily ever after. ?? 

Now Gunna TEFLE on line.

What the fuk is up with that.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Topper

^ Well, I still have things to learn, unlike yourself.  What I actually had for dinner last night was kinilaw (cerviche), and Shanghai lumpia, while the wife had a blue marlin steak.  It was pretty damn good.  The marlin was spectacular.  

Just so everyone knows, this is just a visit.  We plan to head back to Bangkok in a couple of days to pack up the house and then move here in March.  

Bacolod seems to be breaking out of the small town thing.  There's tons of stuff around where we're at. Malls abound.  

It's like living in Korat I'd imagine.  

One thing that has weirded me out is the armed security guards.  I was sitting in McD's this am and four of the guys came in with shotguns.  They declined to have their picture taken.  They hung around about 10 minutes and left.  Maybe they were picking up protection money or something.

One issue is the internet.  Getting good internet here is very difficult. 

I'll be taking more pictures this afternoon.  We're in the house we're going to rent when we initially move here and we'll be exploring the 'hood. 

Off to explore!

----------


## Headworx

^Get use to the security guards and their guns. But more to the point, ask yourself why _anywhere_ there that has cash/valuables on premises has to have armed security. You'll soon realize that you need to take your personal safety way more seriously than you have been in Thailand.

ps If it's any consolation, it's not uncommon for the guards to sell their bullets/shells and replace them with cheaper reloads that may or may not fire. Some of the guns and ammo I've seen there over the years, the safest place to be if one went off would be standing directly in front of the barrel. It's the Philippines, this sort of thing is perfectly normal as you'll soon begin to understand  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I can't wait to share the joys of getting decent internet here..





> One issue is the internet. Getting good internet here is very difficult.


Sounds confusing already.... :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

I believe it's called sarcasm JP, you may have heard of it.

----------


## Dillinger

> I was sitting in McD's this am






> we'll be exploring the 'hood.
> 
> Off to explore!


Why do I get the feeling your idea of exploring is searching Yellow Pages for American Fast Food :Smile:

----------


## terry57

If ya knew Topper was gunna be on ya plane ya would  not risk flying on the fuker. 

Fookin thing would end up crashing in the Bermuda Triangle .  :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

> It's like living in Korat I'd imagine.


Oh dear...

You'll be looking after a pack of dogs before you know it!

----------


## Dillinger

^ and taking poor quality food pics :Smile: 

Where's these beach pics Tops?

----------


## Topper

> If ya knew Topper was gunna be on ya plane ya would not risk flying on the fuker.
> 
> Fookin thing would end up crashing in the Bermuda Triangle .


Now that's something I do agree with you Terry.

----------


## Neverna

Korat is a wonderful city. Don't listen to the naysayers.

----------


## Dillinger

The home of Sek Loso and a load of strange talkin thai

----------


## Neverna

Sek Loso lives in a big house in Bangkok now. Has lived there for years.

----------


## Dillinger

If its such a 'wonderful city' why did he leave then? :Smile: 

And I've never seen the place likened with Paris, London or New York.

Wonderful City, my arse :Smile:  Go on then tell us what's wonderful about it whilst we are waiting for Topper to show us around. I'm guessing you'll mention a temple :Smile:

----------


## Hugh Cow

Best of luck Topper. I was thinking about an eventual move to Tagaytay. Thats now off the agenda.

----------


## Topper

Today's picture dump....

We walked up the road to the Tescoish superstore...

It was mostly grilled chicken places, hair stylists/barbers and bakers. Food is dirt cheap here...




The liquor prices are scary, scary cheap....a bottle of Gilbey's for 180B.  

One thing we didn't find was pickles as we were wanting to make tuna salad.

----------


## HuangLao

> The home of Sek Loso and a load of strange talkin thai



Actually, it's not Thai.
Pedantic. 
 :Wink: 

Need to get out more, Dills. 

 :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@topper - Gilbey's is still considered as middle class gin. Try the Ginebra San Miguel, the common folks' gin.  :Smile:  Tanduay rhum by itself, I don't like. But when mixed with Del Monte Four Seasons juice, it's good. Have tried Tanduay with Pineapple & Four Seasons, the latter is better. I've found that pineapple juice blends well with Lambanog (coconut wine). Try lambanog - there's probably supply at SM supermarket. Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

> ps If it's any consolation, it's not uncommon for the guards to sell their bullets/shells and replace them with cheaper reloads that may or may not fire.


Likewise with medicines, which may or may not work.

----------


## cyrille

So the guards do 'after care'?

----------


## Dillinger

> Looks like a cool place.
> 
> 
> 
> JHC take a look at the beaches!
> 
> 6 Best Beaches in Bacolod: Enjoy Beach Relaxation
> 
> You jammy fooker Tops.


Coming soon. Topper finds utopia... in the local Walmart

----------


## cyrille

> .a bottle of Gilbey's for 180B


Much cheaper than the competition in Thailand too.  :Very Happy: 

Problem is that somebody is skimping on the alcohol content.  :Sad:

----------


## Luigi

> The liquor prices are scary, scary cheap....a bottle of Gilbey's for 180B.


Interesting.

Do they have proper spirits, perhaps single-malt whiskies, or even Black Label. Interested to see the price of them, if you come across them, cheers.

----------


## TizMe

> Good luck there.  I know i could not do it.  The philippino accent makes my ears bleed.  Drives me bat shit crazy.


LOL. But Thai mangled English doesn't bother you?

No pomplem? Sorwee, no hab!

----------


## Dillinger

> Interesting.
> 
> Do they have proper spirits, perhaps single-malt whiskies, or even Black Label. Interested to see the price of them, if you come across them, cheers.


One litre of Johnnie Walker Red is a paltry  400 baht. 

Johnnie Walker Scotch Whisky Manila Philippines

----------


## nidhogg

> LOL. But Thai mangled English doesn't bother you?
> 
> No pomplem? Sorwee, no hab!


What can I say?  Nope, a Thai accent does not bother me in the slightest, nor a malay or singaporean accent.  But Philippino for some reason.....

----------


## Dillinger

^ Tagalog or their American English?

----------


## reinvented

Good luck with it all 
funnily enough Thai Port are playing a team from Bacalod this evening
Ceres-Negros
lets see if they are any good

----------


## Topper

> Good luck with it all


Thanks Re....I'm hoping the read the Doors of Stone soon, with hope being the operative word.





> Gilbey's is still considered as middle class gin. Try the Ginebra San Miguel, the common folks' gin.  Tanduay rhum by itself, I don't like. But when mixed with Del Monte Four Seasons juice, it's good. Have tried Tanduay with Pineapple & Four Seasons, the latter is better. I've found that pineapple juice blends well with Lambanog (coconut wine). Try lambanog - there's probably supply at SM supermarket. Cheers!


The San Miguel isn't going down to well today, I might opt for vodka tonics later.  




> Do they have proper spirits, perhaps single-malt whiskies, or even Black Label. Interested to see the price of them, if you come across them, cheers.


On it like a bonnet...




> LOL. But Thai mangled English doesn't bother you?
> 
> No pomplem? Sorwee, no hab!


I grew up in the South, so listening to mangled English is something I grew up with.   :Smile: 

Took my first jeepney ride today, wasn't bad.  12 peso for about 5 km.  

I love the name of the place...it's a Bacolod legend.  Personally, I'll only go back if everywhere else is full.




We shared a Caesar salad and a bowl of batchoy, which is kind of similar to mama but with more meat and sugar.



Bob's started off bakery then expanded, so we sampled a baked good...pretty friggin tasty.




While we were there, we saw a guy eating a double cheeseburger with a fork and knife.  I wish I could have snuck a picture...

----------


## Luigi

> One litre of Johnnie Walker Red is a paltry  400 baht. 
> 
> Johnnie Walker Scotch Whisky Manila Philippines


740thb for a liter of Black Label!!


You jammy, jammy, koont Tops.

Calls for a ban, I'd say. 


Mod me up Nev.

----------


## Topper

The last couple of days have been busy.....mostly Pliny reestablishing her friends/family social network, flying back and dealing with immigration....it only took us two hours last night after being called over the the bosses desk.

A few observations.....

On a jeepney ride a woman that works for immigration got on and we asked her about the visa process.  It's completely straight forward, though to apply for permanent residency I can't do it in Bacolod, I have to go to Illilo (the nearest island) over.

Living there is fairly easy, pretty much like living in a village here, though the city is growing rapidly.

I had one foreigner who owns a restaurant tell me he'd just bought 12 bottles of Vlassic pickles.  I asked why so many...he answered that it was because that's all they had.  Something to remember.

We had a couple of "brown outs" which were really blackouts, though they only lasted minutes.  I saw a huge UPS for 22K Pesos, it will be necessary I think.

The whole "dirty kitchen" concept is kind of cool, the house we have has a separate little building with the kitchen and a toilet in it.  It's already our evening hangout.

----------


## Dillinger

> The whole "dirty kitchen" concept is kind of cool, the house we have has a separate little building with the kitchen and a toilet in it. It's already our evening hangout.


Is that not the maids room? :Smile:

----------


## Topper

Another thing we're completely fucking sick of is arrogant immigration officials... the whole thing of "You're in my power now, please me or else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and listening to how powerful they are in the granting of visas

Last night, I was bitched out for 30 minutes by two different immigration officials.  They weren't politely pointing out our visa issues, but spent most of the time being bombastic in their ability to deny us a visa.  Loudly....reoeatedly.  

Immi:  After this, are you going back to America?
Me:     No, I'm going back to the Philippines with my wife.
Immi:  Why don't you go back to America?
Me:     Because I live in the Philippines with my wife.  Here's our rental contract for our house.

Immi (To my wife): Why do you stay here so long without a Non Immigrant visa.
Wife: I've been in the Philippines for the last month and a half.  

We got asked for our show money, addresses both in the PI and here and a return ticket.  

2 fucking hours last night....fuck me running.

----------


## sabang

Are the immigration arseholes nicer in the Fils Topper?

----------


## TizMe

I've never had any problems with immigration officers here. They even smile, unlike those in the land of smiles !!

----------


## Dillinger

> I've never had any problems with immigration officers here. They even smile, unlike those in the land of smiles !!


What about your wife?

I hear they are really strict letting their own out of the Flips

----------


## sabang

?? Makes it hard to explain the veritable army of OFW's & merchant seamen then. I thought remittances from overseas Flips was pretty critical to the national economy.

----------


## Dillinger

If they don't have a work permit or visa wherr they are heading to, it's hard to get the hookers outta there...... I'd imagine :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> The whole "dirty kitchen" concept is kind of cool, the house we have has a separate little building with the kitchen and a toilet in it. It's already our evening hangout.


Well from my Philippine experience they do that because the food you eat blows right through you so I can see why that immediately became "The evening Hangout"...  :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

> What about your wife?
> 
> I hear they are really strict letting their own out of the Flips


I'm not married, but yes, my girlfriend gets "interviewed" occasionally when we are going overseas.
Its just to try to protect them from human trafficking. 
The hard part is always because we are seperated when going through immigration, so she's looking for me 50 metres away and trying to point me out to the interviewing agent.

----------


## katie23

@sabang - they are strict with Filipinos too, but depending on the circumstances.

Way back in 2011 or 2012, there was no separate OFW lane yet, so OFWs had to queue with regular tourists like me. The lady before me was an OFW bound for Malaysia or SG (can't remember, but same country as my destination), but she was asked a lot of questions by the immigration officer. She also had to dig into her envelope to show docs. She also had a 1-way ticket only, since she's leaving for work. The lengthy questions made me nervous for my turn. 

Fortunately, during my turn, I already had a good travel history. I had printouts of my return ticket, hotel reservation, etc. I also had my work/ company ID, which they asked to see, since I declared my job in the departure card. Since it was clear that I wasn't leaving PI to work illegally in another country, they let me pass without much ado. Nowadays, there are OFW lanes at the airport, so I guess their papers get more scrutiny there.  I also pass through PI immigration very quickly.  

Filipinos are also notorious for being visa overstayers and working illegally in some countries like the US or in EU, so immigration officials are I guess trained to check if one is leaving to work illegally or in some cases, might be a victim of human trafficking.

I remember Davis said before that the US consulates in PI and TH are extra strict about the visa process to prevent overstayers. I've been to the US, didn't overstay and still have some years left on my 10-year visa.

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^ and taking poor quality food pics
> 
> Where's these beach pics Tops?


That's a terrible thing to say, and I disagree. Mendip's photos are decent.

Regarding food, if Katie wasn't on the thread then I'd suggest that Medip's cooking would enable him to be an upper tier chef in the Philippines, but seems as she is, I won't.

----------


## TizMe

Yeah. TizShe was grilled when we went to Kota Kinabalu. The fact that she hasn't had any employment for about 2 years probably doesn't help her.

----------


## Dillinger

My dauggter brought a life like doll through Malaysia immigration, my daughter came  on her 90 day UK passport and wife on her 30 day Thai.

So I took the daughter through, left the wife in the queue, who was  holding the nippers doll qfter she tired of carrying its 8 kilos.... Me and the nipper got stamped through and stood and watched her mom from afar start pointing at us.

I thought here we go but the immi guy had jusl asked her for the passport of the 'child' and she was pointing at the nipper to say its her doll. He stamped her through with a scowl. :Smile: 








Looks like Chitty

----------


## Bettyboo

^ to be fair, with those looks, the doll does look more like YOUR daughter...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ its got the wife's eyes :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Mom?  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@dill - looks like Chucky as a baby  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

^ If Chitty and PB got together :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> ^ its got the wife's eyes


Blue?  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Its a carey looking thing.

----------


## Chittychangchang

:smiley laughing: 

You gave birth to that deformed monstosity after a knee trembler with Hal in the Stretford end in the 90,s.
It never grew up or changed over the years, how much is the sin sot for it? Asking for Reachy...

----------


## hallelujah

^ After a knee trembler?

Were you ever taught about the birds and the bees?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Or to quote the words of Jed Clampet.... Courting and sparking.


I hope you paid child support to Dill all those years for that, probably not and probably why you did a runner to South America :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bogon

> its got the wife's eyes


...and your dress sense.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Anyway, a Shout out. Thank goodness for the humble Filipino OFW- heroes, a national treasure. Were it not for them, hundreds of thousands of their colleagues back home would live in abject poverty, and the Filipine economy would be stuffed.
And speaking as a former expat (HK), life overseas would be a whole lot less delectable for so many of us, were it not for the humble Filipino amah, or maid. I made contact with a couple of them on my recent month in the Fil's, and quite gratified to see that not only did they remember me, were delighted to hear from me, but we remained good friends- and the hospitality shown was humbling. I like the Filipinos.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I hope ya give them some money.

Topper needs it eh.  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> life overseas would be a whole lot less delectable


Delectable?  Filipinos?  Food?

----------


## sabang

You of all people know what I mean hattie.

----------


## Topper

> Delectable? Filipinos? Food?


Their grilled chicken is pretty good, they've raised it to an art form.  

However the sauted veggies mixed with liver was just.....sad....

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ?? Makes it hard to explain the veritable army of OFW's & merchant seamen then. I thought remittances from overseas Flips was pretty critical to the national economy.


Indeed. The ofw, are probaly the backbone of the flippa economy. Safe to say for every flippa working overseas they are remitting 90% of the salary back to the p.i and supporting 10 jobless family members

----------


## happynz

Where I work payroll, admin, the cafeteria, staff transport drivers, and IT are all staffed by OFW. A big shout out to 'em as they're all good people.

----------


## katie23

^yup, lots of OFWs all over the world. Started in the 1970s/80s during the oil & construction boom in the Middle East. I've had classmates whose dads worked in Saudi. Then the surge of domestic helpers in the early 90s. Then in the medical profession in the late 90s. Nowadays they're in other sectors like service, retail & tourism. Lots of OFWs in the ME, until now. Also present in the maritime industry. The OFWs bring home the bacon (and the various "pasalubong" or coming home presents).

----------


## Dillinger

> Then the surge of domestic helpers


You mean hookers, right? :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

We had a Filipina maid/housekeeper previously . . . nice lady . . . but the accent!!!  :Tired:  and family drama back home . . . daughter (17) got pregnant, son (15) wagged school all the time and the husband ran off woth some floozy half his age and their savings.

Had to send her home three times in one year to sort it all out. Poor thing.  It's difficult enough being away from home without all the crap that goes on

----------


## terry57

I'm in KL at the moment and there are Flippas everywhere.

Some really nice looking girls but they are mostly short and fat.

I  reckon a change of diet onto some healthy food and they could give the Thai girls a run for their money.

Never happen though eh.  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

CS

Don't get involved in any internet spats, they just shoot you. :Smile: 

Anyway you'll be i Heaven there, they know how to cook western food, but stay away from the flip flop food.

----------


## Topper

> but stay away from the flip flop food.


The Filipino food I had there was all rather good, other than the liver mixed in with the sauted veggies.

----------


## Stumpy

> they know how to cook western food


They do. They are masters at SPAM and eggs ( a top meat like substance) They also have a chicken like meat substance they cook with as well. Filipinos seem to eat a lot of junk processed food. Guess it is the American influence or maybe its cheap. I never asked. Just saw it all the time around the aunts house and out and about.

My first wife was Filipino. We were married 21 years. Traveled back and forth for family gatherings, HUGE family. Yes They speak and write English but the accent is hard to deal with long term. I knew I could never live there and was glad my trips were only a week or so at a time. A funny comment that stuck with me was I asked my wife "why do so many want to marry outside of their race". It wasn't about money. She said "this way we know we are not marrying a cousin that we didn't know about"...  :Smile:  

That said, Best of luck to you CSFfan. In the end any place we decide to call home is exactly what one makes of it. Thailand is far from great but its easy to navigate and seems cleaner versus the Philippines. 

Keep the pics coming and be unbiased. Show the good and the bad..

----------


## terry57

Well lets just deal with the facts eh and not piss around.

Lieland is far superior to Flippaland in everyway and is only used as a back stop for fukers  who cannot make it here.

True that init.   :spam2:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ no.

The Philippines is very nice. Beautiful country, lots of interesting culture, very nice people, and average food.

----------


## terry57

But you hate Lieland Betsy so we would expect you to say that eh.

----------


## Bettyboo

I have had many good, great and exceptional experiences in _Lieland_ over the years. Lieland is an interesting term, Terrance, nice effort you Shakespearean, you.

The Philippines is a separate entity, and it's really very nice. I had no interest in going there for years and years, went because I found cheap flights and hadn't been before, and really enjoyed the place - it's very nice. I look forward to going back again.

----------


## Topper

> Lieland is far superior to Flippaland in everyway and is only used as a back stop for fukers who cannot make it here.


How much time have you spent in the Philippines to make such a judgement?  Share with us your experiences please, if you can.  

Personally, I think you're just here to see how much shit you can stir before you shit canned again.  Best of luck with that endeavor!

----------


## katie23

Keep cool, guys.  :Smile: 

Topper, terry is just trying to get a rise out of you. He doesn't like you because you eat too many burgers.  :Smile: 

I've met Terry and he's a cool dude. He can speak regular English, to my surprise. (not really! Lol)

Re: PI and TH, both have its advantages & disadvantages. It's up to the person to accept the faults and benefits of each country.

I've been to TH several times (mostly Bkk and once in Chiang Mai & surrounds), and I agree that TH is better in some ways - infrastructure, public transport, online booking for trains, internet, etc.

For the beaches & mountains, probably the same; each country has its own beauty.

For the food, TH wins (as many of you will agree). Lol

For the people, I've heard many tourists/ foreigners say that Filipinos are friendlier & more genuine. Of course, as with every country there are bad eggs.

For English language, many Filipinos speak it - at varying degrees.

For cost of living & visa regulations - cheaper & easier in PI.

But in PI, there are power cuts & internet isn't good, especially in the provinces.

It's up to the person to decide where to stay, and where to call home. 

I've watched this couple before during their PI travels, and I agree with most of their comments.

----------


## Dillinger

For me-

Infrastructure,  smoking in public, the lack of kidnappings, earthquakes, volcanoes, super tornados and the calibre of poontang makes it an easy win for Thailand :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Betty Great beaches, and lovely countryside but Culturally ?




> ^ no.
> 
> The Philippines is very nice. Beautiful country, lots of interesting culture, very nice people, and average food.

----------


## bowie

The three Philippine cons: 1) Cyclones, 2) electricity, 3) Internet.

The cyclones cannot be "fixed". Electricity and Internet can. 

Thailands cons are manmade, immigration, and dual pricing. Both can be fixed, but, will not. 

Both of the two countries have much bigger serious problems that need to be addressed before any attention to the small, inconsequential Expat complaints will get any attention.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Having worked in and visited the philippines since marcos was in power  and been repeatedely going back there over the last 30 years the phillipines will always have a special place in my heart. I think its underrated. Its not Thailand so we cant compare. Same same but different doesnt really factor in. For me. The archeapalago of 7000+ islands is an amazing place to explore.and filipino hospitality is awesome.hard to meet friendlier folk. The Thais had it  .but ive also noticed over the same timeframe the thai are less welcoming? Just my observations.
T57 do yer self a solid and hit the PI.tellem BLD  sent ya

----------


## Norton

> Having worked in and visited the philippines since marcos was in power and been repeatedely going back there over the last 30 years the phillipines will always have a special place in my heart.


Spent many years in the PI and feel the same. CSFFan's location a a beauty. Was in the PI late 70s early 80s and should be noted Marcos did not think much CSFFan's location. Bunch of trouble makers.  :Wink:

----------


## terry57

Na, 

Fook the Philipines, 

I'm going on a lovely road trip around Arsetralia. 

Need to dump  some SUPA.   :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Topper, terry is just trying to get a rise out of you. He doesn't like you because you eat too many burgers. 
> 
> I've met Terry and he's a cool dude. He can speak regular English, to my surprise. (not really! Lol)


That's half the issue right there: it is painfully obvious that his whole 'Aussie larrikin' act / banter is fake and done for attention.

 :Sad:

----------


## Dillinger

^  did you miss this...





> (not really! Lol)


He's a top bloke Terry, I can't see him being any different in real life. I spoke to him on the phone once and was gonna meet him and he seemed exactly the same kinda nutter  on the blower as he does here. :Smile: 
Top banana is Terry

----------


## Luigi

We share the same lawyer and he says he's as dodgy as they come.


Fully believable.

----------


## NamPikToot

> They do. They are masters at SPAM and eggs ( a top meat like substance) They also have a chicken like meat substance they cook with as well. .


 :smiley laughing:  you can't beat a bit of substance, very versatile...

----------


## AntRobertson

> did you miss this...


Nope, read it as meaning she wasn't surprised he could speak English.




> He's a top bloke Terry


Each to their own. I still think he's a fucking idiot and his attention whoring and nonsense he dribbles is increasingly boring as fuck.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

My Ex wife's family was from Mindanao (Northern). I never went as it was never really safe for "Whiteys" and I did not want to take my daughters who were definitely not dark "Igorot" looking (Katie 23 will know what I mean). We usually visited family in Roxas and Iloilo city on Panay. Again was not bad just would never meet my expectations. I have been to Manila numerous times on business and have a buddy who owns a High-Tech recruiting/staffing business there currently. Was always OK but......

Just like Thailand there are beautiful areas and in the bigger cities they are heavily westernized but when you go rural...you REALLY go rural. I will say though to Bowie's point, the rainy season is pretty hardcore there and the typhoons/cyclones can be devastating and clean up and getting things back to normal outside the large city can prove to be very challenging. 

Location would be everything living in the Phils. My ex nor daughters have been back since around 2006ish but they still always make cracks about their cousins. They do not have any accent at all and never did but man you get them going and they can bust out some hilarious broken Tagalog/English talk that used to make me laugh my ass off, Total FOB talk.  My youngest just did that to me when I was in the states at her graduation.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Nope, read it as meaning she wasn't surprised he could speak English.
> 
> 
> 
> Each to their own. I still think he's a fucking idiot and his attention whoring and nonsense he dribbles is increasingly boring as fuck.


 i have to beg to differ ant.

Ive met the coonty several times. An absolute stirling geezer with a heart of gold. I will rip the scabs of a few wobbly pops with that coont anytime. He sure stepped up to the plate that time i was immobilised in bangkok for 2 weeks with a detached retina woulda been fooked without his help.

----------


## katie23

@ant - yes, I meant it as what you understood - that I wasn't really surprised that he could speak regular non-Aussie slang English. I know it's just his way of talking in the forum. 

I've met Terry in BKK, BLD in Laos, Aging One in BKK and Bettyboo in Manila, in that order. All were top blokes.

@JP - yes, I know what you meant by looking non-Igorot. Your youngest daughter (the new doctor) looks more Filipino than Caucasian, if you don't mind my saying so. Or she could pass as Latina. (I have a pure Filipina friend, curly haired, who looks a bit Latina. She now lives in the US and ppl always mistake her for Latina/Mexican and speak Spanish to her.)

I've been to Roxas and Iloilo cities in Panay island, also to Bacolod in Negros island. For me, they are provincial cities. Maybe like Udon Thani in TH? I don't know, but that's the closest that I can think of. I didn't really get to see a lot of Udon Thani, just a bird's eyeview. 

Re: the province, yes it can get very rural, very provincial. Lack of public vehicles (even trikes), lack of electricity, lack of running water inside the house. Don't even think about internet, as that would be a luxury, especially in remote mountain villages. Kids in the mountains have to walk several kilometers to reach the govt/public schools.  My dad's hometown is like that, very rural, but I grew up in a slightly more progressive town, and I cannot live in very rural conditions. Short holidsys to visit my relatives are OK, but to live there full time, nope!

And re: the rainy season, yes it can be brutal, depending on your location. We get an average of 20 typhoons a year. Earthquakes & volcanic eruptions once in a while. Taal Volcano eruption was just last January 12th. Pacific Ring of Fire, as y'all know.

Lots of problems in the PI: lack of infrastructure, corruption, natural calamities, overpopulation (104 million and counting!). Now there's the threat of the coronavirus, for which the health care system is not equipped for (that's in another thread).

Anyway, despite all these things, as we say here: it's more fun in the Philippines!  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

> Anyway, despite all these things, as we say here: it's more fun in the Philippines!


There's another saying that's been around forever that you may or may not have heard KT, _Only in the Philippines._ No idea where that one could have originated but I think Topper will be quoting it in the future  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Your youngest daughter (the new doctor) looks more Filipino than Caucasian, if you don't mind my saying so.


Don't mind at all Katie.  My oldest is about the same to a great degree.  If you saw pics of all 4 of us (Dad, Mom and daughters) you would see the mix very well. But to your point they do look Latina because they have my nose yet Asian eyes.  My oldest has light hazel colored eyes. ( mix of my blue eyes her Moms dark brown eyes). 

Again living anywhere is what you make it.  One has to be honest with themselves on their personal expectations.  There was never any discussion about moving to the Philippines when I was married.  There was no way my wife at the time was ever moving ( born in SF) and my daughters are California girls. So you know they never even thought about it.  They enjoyed visiting when younger but that novelty wore off.  

I moved abroad after the divorce for work and the companies I worked for paid for me to live in various locations.  Thailand just became an easy place to live and just checked off a lot of those boxes. I never intended on getting married again but things change and I have to eat some crow as I said years ago when I joined TD I'd never marry again.   :Smile:  That said I can with great confidence say I will never have any more children...555.

In the end what is nice is all of these SEAsia countries are quick flight trips to go visit and hang out.  If you are ever back this way and up in Northern Thailand shoot me a PM and we can meet up and say Hello and you can see our Zoo... :Smile: . We just got another batch of tortoise eggs making it 41 now incubating.  No idea what I will do with 41 tortoises...555.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Best of luck , Tops and wife. It looks like a nice area. If you need help with online teaching I have a ton of resources and links for ya. 
I have a few connections to the Phils as well. I've been sponsoring a number of children an hour north of Manilla to attend school as they are quite poor. I keep in touch with them via letters and the principal of the school is my friend's father. I really want to visit soon enough and see the school and children as well. Also, one of my good friends who I worked with in Beijing, is from Cebu and she has been saving for many years and finally had a house built there in Cebu. It is very cheap there to build and buy houses. She sent me a pic and it is sooo nice.. with an open invitation to visit anytime.  :Smile: 

Hope you settle in fine and post more pics. Say hi to the wife as I know we met a few times.

----------


## Topper

I'm sitting here in the Wendy's in Manila airport with a quick 4 hour layover.  

We got our boxes picked up to be shipped and got our of the house on Tuesday. Yesterday was spent doing errands based out of the inlaw's house.

The airports (Swampy and Manila) seem very quiet compared to the last time I flew here, there were tons of flights cancelled heading to China and Japan. 

Getting my visa was a complete piece of piss.  We just showed our passports and BOOM! I got a one 1 year visa. No checking of marriage certificates, questions ... unlike Thailand.  The wife was stamped in and I was given my visa in under 3 minutes.  

FOOKING COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you are a long term US expat who really missed Wendy's .... if you try the one in the Manila airport, you'll still be missing Wendy's from the U.S.

----------


## AntRobertson

Nice one, good luck with it all.

 :tumbs:

----------


## sabang

With a bit of squinting, you can even read the passport stamp. Well done!  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

Praise be to Quiboloy, the adventure begins  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Good luck with your new chapter.

----------


## Topper

Found this hidden gem....

----------


## aging one

> Getting my visa was a complete piece of piss. We just showed our passports and BOOM! I got a one 1 year visa. No checking of marriage certificates, questions ... unlike Thailand. The wife was stamped in and I was given my visa in under 3 minutes.
> 
> FOOKING COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats how it goes when you enter a country your wife is a national of.

----------


## Topper

^ Its certainly not like Thailand. At some point paperwork was submitted for every long term visa I've ever heard of there.

----------


## sabang

Not in Thailand.  ::chitown::

----------


## Topper

^ Exactly, for me all I did is show up in here with my wife. No visa applications, no embassy visit to beg for a visa, nothing and no questions asked.

----------


## cyrille

> Getting my visa was a complete piece of piss. We just showed our passports and BOOM! I got a one 1 year visa. No checking of marriage certificates, questions ... unlike Thailand. The wife was stamped in and I was given my visa in under 3 minutes.





> Thats how it goes when you enter a country your wife is a national of.


Say whaaat?

----------


## Dragonfly

that place seems to be junk food paradise !!!

----------


## Dragonfly

> I'm sitting here in the Wendy's in Manila airport with a quick 4 hour layover.  
> 
> If you are a long term US expat who really missed Wendy's .... if you try the one in the Manila airport, you'll still be missing Wendy's from the U.S.


Wendys is my favorite burger place, are you saying it's not so good in Manila?

best burger on the planet, miss it  :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

The last Wendys I went to was in Siguatepeque, Honduras. 2005, when I actually had a full head of hair.
Edit: Just has a look on their google reviews, it would appear that one of the diners favorite things about this fine establishment is that you are not likely to be gunned down  by accident in a pitched gang battle. 2005 was a fun year.

----------


## sabang

Sadly, they seem to be diminishing- but I always liked a good burger cart! Actually, I found one in Caloocan thank goodness- because that is the only good thing I found there.

----------


## TizMe

ArmyNavy burgers are really good.

There's a couple of expensive burger shops in BGC, but I don't think any of them are as good as Army Navy.

----------


## Chico

> Thats how it goes when you enter a country your wife is a national of.


Do you live in Thailand. :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

No Cheeks, he is with the SS, and like a puff of smoke he could be anywhere.

----------


## Topper

We had some stuff to run and do today, at one point we were asked to come back after lunch.  My legs were killing me after all the walking yesterday, so we popped into the nearest restaurant... Zacks.  

Looking thru the menu, I saw this...and thought who would try...


The thought went straight to the Lord's ears because when I looked up from the menu, this guy was ordering the challenge.

He didn't finish....

Sorry about the rotated pics, I tried editing them, I'm posting from my tablet.

----------


## NamPikToot

> My legs were killing me after all the walking yesterday, so we popped into the nearest restaurant.


 :Smile:  to fur up the arteries a bit more, you are legend Topper.

----------


## Topper

^ we shared some corn chips and a bottle of water... tonight is grilled mackeral and kinilaw (cerveche) .

For another rest period we stopped at Jollbees..for my last time. I sampled one of their burgers and it made McD's seem like a gourmet burger.

----------


## sabang

You go to Jollibee for fried chicken only, that's fine. Awful burgers- but they seem to like them there.

----------


## katie23

Re: Jollibee burgers, they cater to the Filipino taste, not to kano (Amerikano/ farang) tastes. If you don't like the burgers, don't even try the Jolly sweet spaghetti. Lol.

@topper - welcome again to PI. Stock up on patience, because you'll need loads of it. Slow internet, brownouts, traffic, etc.

You're living in the province now - it's not Kansas or Bkk, Dorothy.  :Smile:  Try to be more healthy - get a fitbit or smart watch and try to get 10k steps per day. When I visit Bacolod, I expect you to be my guide up in the mountains!  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> My legs were killing me after all the walking yesterday,


I thought you were flying to your new home yesterday...






> Try to be more healthy - get a fitbit or smart watch and try to get 10k steps per day. When I visit Bacolod, I expect you to be my guide up in the mountains!


Could not agree more tops, you can join the exercise thread. :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

> Re: Jollibee burgers, they cater to the Filipino taste, not to kano (Amerikano/ farang) tastes. If you don't like the burgers, don't even try the Jolly sweet spaghetti. Lol.


 The chicken isn't too bad, but I'd still prefer KFC is I have to eat fried chicken.
The Sundaes are pretty good though.

Never, ever, ever order spaghetti anywhere in the Philippines. :vomit:

With only 1 exception I've found so far. Wholesome Table Nutty Garlic Spaghetti.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The jollibee hawaian burger wasnt to shabby from memory. A burger with a slice of pineapple in it.

----------


## Stumpy

> Never, ever, ever order spaghetti anywhere in the Philippines. :vomit:


Man on man Tiz...brought back some horrible memories of filipino spaghetti.  It is vomit.  Just seeing it made me verp and someone always brought a big aluminum tray full of it.  Fortunately my daughters felt the same. :Smile:

----------


## Topper

Well, here's my two week update:

The weather has been great.  Clear, sunny and hot, but with a nice breeze.  I do realize the storm season is right around the corner.

One thing I'm already missing is deli type meats (bologna/pastrami, etc).  I've yet to find a market wiith a deli section in it or proper sandwich ham.  

At our house, there is no internet, we have to use data off our phones to connect.  I'm having to rent a cubicle to work from.

One thing we never thought of was the cost of simply setting up house.  Buying stuff cost more than we budgeted for but we're good to go.  The house is nice and we're comfortable.  

There's no virus panicing here in Bacolod, though there are travel restrictions entering other provinces.



We can ride across town in a jeepney for 12 pesos.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Sounding good Topper and you seem to be there with the right attitude so all should be well. Good luck.

----------


## cyrille

Cheers Topper.

What better time for a new start.  :Very Happy:

----------


## katie23

@topper - good to hear that you're adjusting well. Re: covid, yes it's relatively safer in the provinces since there are fewer cases. Re: deli meats, ordinary supermarkets like Puregold, SM or Robinsons (and Gaisano) don't have a deli section. 

Ordinary Filipinos don't really eat/buy them since they're expensive here. Same with cheese - most ppl eat/use Eden cheese, which is a processed cheese made by Kraft. You'll find some cheddar, mozarella, parmesan & emmentaler cheese, but only few ppl would buy them - again, because of cost. I've seen a deli section in an Ayala or Rustan's supermarket - but I don't know if those are present in Bacolod. 

There's an Ayala mall in Cebu city - but due to present travel restrictions to other islands, it may be a bit difficult. In short, learn to do without them.  :Smile:  It may be healthier for your heart too! Good luck and all the best!  :Smile: 

Btw, keep an eye on Mt Kanlaon. I've read that it's been rumbling a bit.

----------


## sabang

Substitute Spam/ Luncheon meat and corned beef for deli meats topper! Spam in particular can be a make believe Bologna sausage.
If you're really that desperate, learn how to cure your own meats- it isn't that hard, you might even get a side business going.

----------


## Topper

^ Had a spam sandwich last night out of desperation.  I'm going to get some grilled chicken and shred it up for sandwiches and salad.

----------


## sabang

Have you tried a humble Tapsilog yet? It's fine for el cheapo brunch, especially with a bit of extra sliced cucumber & tomato. Garlic rice- why don't other places do it? Seems bloody obvious to me.

----------


## Topper

Well, today cracked my already thin veneer on life in the PI.

I was notified this afternoon that the coworking space I use couldn't open until June 1 because it can handle more than 10 customers and anything over 10 is verboten.  Needless to say, all the other similar places here are already filled.  They had said they would open on the 18th, so I scheduled classes, then they had to change due to the government publishing the latest set of quarantine restrictions last night.  

So, I've been here since the first week of March.  In that time I worked about 10 days.  

No internet at home.  We have to use data on our phones to reach the outside world.  Where we live, there is no internet access to be had, we live about 500 meters too far from the city center, apparently.

The boxes we had shipped with 90% of our shit from BKK were promised last weekend.  Needless to say they've yet to appear after being told they were here in Bacolod.

In our area, the food and food shopping is absolutely shit outside of the bakeries, which almost make up for it.  Hopefully we can venture out next week since I won't be working like I planned to reprovision. I do admit the ground beef here at local supermarket is excellent for burgers and such, but that's about all I can say.

So far, my Filipino dream hasn't quite manifested itself yet.   No beaches, no working from home, our kitchen is bare due our shit not arriving from BKK yet so no baking/broiling.  

The only positive out of all of this is I've gotten so spend time with my wife, after working seven days a week.   It's nice.

My vent for today.

----------


## tomcat

> My vent for today.


..eventually Topper, things will work out: you're not stuck in your present morass forever...you'll cope, just as you did in bkk, and find a way to achieve small victories...I've been there, done that: you can, too...

----------


## Edmond

> there is no internet access to be had, we live about 500 meters too far from the city center, apparently.


Alibaba have 500 meter internet cables listed.

----------


## tomcat

> Alibaba have 500 meter internet cables listed.


...and I'm sure they will provide the necessary security for your 500 meter cable...not that locals might be curious and tap in...

----------


## Topper

> ..eventually Topper, things will work out: you're not stuck in your present morass forever...you'll cope, just as you did in bkk, and find a way to achieve small victories...I've been there, done that: you can, too...


Thanks Tom! 




> Alibaba have 500 meter internet cables listed.


The neighbor is blessed with a fiber connection...maybe only 50 meters will be enough.

----------


## sabang

Ahem, perhaps a bit of tea money? Does your pinoy family have any connections?

----------


## Topper

> Ahem, perhaps a bit of tea money? Does your pinoy family have any connections?


The wife is reaching out.  To be honest, it's not something we've wanted to do.,

----------


## Saint Willy

that sounds a right fucking pain in the proverbial. hang in there mate

----------


## raycarey

> So far, my Filipino dream hasn't quite manifested itself yet.


hang tough, topper.

----------


## katie23

Hang in there, topper. Just try to look at the positives. Imagine if you were stuck in BKK, no job, visa running out, still need to pay for rent & food, no relatives, etc?

In a way, it's a good thing that you've relocated prior to this CV thing. Re: WFH, can you ask a favor from your neighbor w/ fiber connection? Maybe you can rent a room/ space in their house & pay for internet for a few hours per day, so that you can work? It will be temporary - only until they are able to open up your workplace with proper social distancing measures.

Also, count yourself lucky at your area was spared the brunt of the recent typhoon! I think Bacolod isn't too much in the typhoon belt  (Samar & Leyte islands, plus Bicol region). 

Remember, it's more "fun" in the Phils!  :Very Happy: 

(insert wacky frizzy haired guy here - I've seen it in an avatar somewhere)

----------


## Topper

Well, some good news...

The workspace has decided to open on Wednesday.  

One of the things here is the importance of family. and the town is still small enough where everyone really does know each other.

----------


## Headworx

> Remember, it's more "fun" in the Phils!


The time will come when he's says the next person to say that to him gets a kick to the groin  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> locals might be curious and tap in...


You'd be lucky if thats it . . . you'd more likely find it gone

----------


## katie23

> Well, some good news...
> 
> The workspace has decided to open on Wednesday.  
> 
> One of the things here is the importance of family. and the town is still small enough where everyone really does know each other.


I hope it works out for you & your workplace, topper. Re: living in a small town - it's a double-edged sword. Yes, you can count on relatives (to a certain degree), but you also have to be on your best behavior. If you eff up, you'll be the talk of the town. Something like: "oh, do you know the kano (Amerikano) husband of so-and-so, he did XYZ the other day!" You'll be the subject of the local chismis/ tsismis (rumor or gossip) mill! Especially if you're the only whitey in the vicinity. 

And btw - be careful of what you say/ do online (forums, social media, etc) - either for individuals or the govt/ authorities. There's an anti cybercrime law (Republic Act, RA 10175) and data privacy law (RA 10173).  I've heard they've been cracking down on foreigners during these lockdowns. 

There's a guy (Filipino) who was arrested recently bcos he ranted on social media that he's offering 50 M pesos for someone to kill Du30. 

Teacher regrets P50-M offer to kill Duterte | Inquirer News

There's also the Spanish (?) guy living in a Makati gated village who got arrested for being arrogant & violating the quarantine. I saw the whole video of the incident (it's on YouTube). The cops were a bit heavy handed, but the foreigner was ill-mannered. The Bureau of Immigration is now looking at his status. Foreigners may be arrested & deported if they violate the quarantine. 

Makati foreigner to be charged for violating quarantine rules, assaulting police

BI checking status of foreign resident in altercation with Makati cop | Inquirer News

@headworx - I've an acquaintance who's married to a foreigner. Foreigner is now a PR here. She said whenever her husband is frustrated, he says, "I love the PI" then does a face palm or bangs his head on the wall! 

Let's hope topper has a thick skull!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bowie

> I hope it works out for you 
> Let's hope topper has a thick skull!


Considering what Topper has been through this Covid pandemic is naught but a minor speed bump. Life sucks - the strong survive.

----------


## Topper

Well, pome positives...

Back working, bookings are down, but improving., the topic of my next thread...

The boxes we had shipped from Bkk finally arrived, now we have some of our junk!

Bangkok



Philippine

----------


## katie23

Congratulations on getting your stuff, topper! Onwards and upwards.  :Smile: 

Store/ save up on a lot of patience.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Saint Willy

Always a pleasure to receive one's goods.

----------


## cyrille

It is...feels like you're home.

----------


## Topper

Well, I thought I'd give an update, as I know one and all are deeply curious about how things are going.

First and foremost, after whinging like a little bitch about not having internet at my home so I can work from my domicle, I had an education about the topic.

The power went out while I was at work a couple of days ago.  Fortunately there's a generator in for the building.  The outage was 5-6 hours.  I'd have been royally screwed if I had scheduled classes with a power outage that long.  Working at a place designed to handle such occurances is worth the money I pay.

We're now in a modified general quarantine., which means there is still a 10 pm curfew, restuarants and such can have dine in customers, but only at 50% capacity, bars and such are still closed.  Not wearing a facemask will get you beaten then fined by the police.

About 50% of the restaurants in the building I work in didn't reopen.  Causalities of the Covid I guess.  One of them was an absolutely shit Mexican themed place and another was Sofia's Bakery which was rather nice.  

And I'll say it again...these are some chicken eating people.   You can't get a decent cut of pork or beef, but the butchers here are masters of the chicken.  I asked for a fillet of mackeral and it took 5 of the guys to butcher the poor fish carcass into something resembling a fillet.

Having said all of that....

The wife and I are starting to get aclimized to 'hood, it's not that bad outside of no internet, we've both agreed.  

If you want to see a vid of our neighborhood grocery store....

----------


## raycarey

glad it's working out for you.

what's up with that guy's intonation in the video?

----------


## Topper

Ray, he's lived here for 20 years.  I think his delivery is between Liverpool and Illongo.

----------


## cyrille

Possibly the most bizarre accent I've ever heard.

----------


## Topper

> Possibly the most bizarre accent I've ever heard.


I find him easy to listen to, to be honest.  He does tons of vids of the city.

----------


## tomcat

> He does tons of vids of the city


...now that's boredom...

----------


## panama hat

"Stay Strong Negros" . . . great sign by the roadside.

----------


## Topper

> ...now that's boredom...


He's oddly popular in the area, even with the Filipinos, even though the majority of his videos are mostly him on his motorcycle.  The wife and I watched a ton of his videos before we moved.

----------


## armstrong

He sounds like Bob Mortimer to me.

----------


## tomcat

> He's oddly popular in the area, even with the Filipinos, even though the majority of his videos are mostly him on his motorcycle.  The wife and I watched a ton of his videos before we moved.


...who was the poster on Ajarn.com who rode his motorbike around Indonesia, Myanmar etc and posted numerous vids of himself fondling his ukelele...or was it a kazoo?...

----------


## Happy As Larry

^
Joko and it was a ukelele.

----------


## katie23

@panama hat - topper lives on Negros island. It's divided into 2 provinces, Negros Oriental and Negros Occidental. The latter is where Bacolod city is located. In this case, the word "Negros" isn't considered racist - it's the name of the island. Histiry says that it was named that way by the Spaniards centuries ago because of the dark-skinnrd natives who lived there. They are the Ati tribe, and in the city of Kalibo (neighboring province of Aklan), there's a yearly festival called "Ati-Atihan". There's street dancing and some dancers are in blackface + curly wigs to signify the natives from long ago.

Ati-atihan festival, held during January




Re: Ilonggo dialect, spoken in the Western parts of the Visayan region - it's spoken with a lilt, so that lilt may have influenced the vlogger's native English. 

@topper - I went to the supermarket yesterday. The alcohol section was still cordoned off, even though my area is now on GCQ. It said "closed until further notice". However, a nearby 7/11 sold alcohol. Weird. No jeepneys travelling here yet. The barangay ppl said jeepneys will start next week since they're still fixing the fare matrix - fares will be higher due to fewer passengers. Cheers & thanks for the update.

----------


## panama hat

> In this case, the word "Negros" isn't considered racist


I was just kidding, but thank you for the history lesson.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^lol. You're welcome. Many foreigners are surprised when they hear the name of the island or province, and say that it's racist. But for us, it's not racist, it's just a name. Same with the Ati-Atihan festival, with the street dancers wearing black paint. Some would say it's not PC to wear blackface, but to us Filipinos, it's a festival and it commemorates a certain time in our history.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> it's not racist, it's just a name.


It's also pronounced differently.  Kneegrows (American) vs Naygross (Spanish?) TBH I hadn't even thought about it.

----------


## sabang

How is the farang scene in Bacolod Top? I wouldn't imagine there is much of one, but is there a den or two where old farts go to grumble?

----------


## raycarey

the quest for a big mac in bacolod...

----------


## Topper

LOL, Ray, it shows the sad state of affairs here when a McDs doesn't have a Big Mac. The second one he went to is where my "office" is at Loupes East.

I went to a meat supplier today looking for proper ham.  They be out because of some restrictions in Manila.

I'm thinking of doing a Bacolod Burger vlog/website.

----------


## Topper

> How is the farang scene in Bacolod Top? I wouldn't imagine there is much of one, but is there a den or two where old farts go to grumble?


I've yet to find one.  We got locked down pretty soon after arrival and I've been working tons to make up for not working for 2 months.

I'll ask the vlogger guy, maybe he knows.  Theres an American that lives next door, but he's got "issues",  to be polite. He just stays in his part of the house all day every day and doesn't come out.....ever.

----------


## katie23

@topper - Negros, as in Negros island, isn't pronounced as Knee-grows or Nay-gross. It's more of nehg-ross. The "e" sounds like the "e" in "egg". The "o" is like in "loss" (to lose). Similar to how you would pronounce the Greek(?) name Stavros. Yes, the pronunciation is the Spanish one, which was carried over to Filipino. There are lots of Spanish words embedded in the Filipino language, which is mostly based in the Tagalog dialect. 

Re: electricity - supply can be intermittent in many parts of Visayas/ Mindanao. My friend is from Antique province (pronounced w/ 3 syllables, Ahn-tee-keh, not 2 syllables only) and they often have brownouts. It's a very undeveloped town - in 2017, it only had 1 ATM and 1 Family or Alfamart. No 7/11, Jollibee, McDonald's or a mall. Nearest mall was 1 hour away in San Jose City. So somehow, be thankful that you live in Bacolod city with malls & restos, and not a 1-ATM town!  :Smile:  

Re: vlog - maybe a burger vlog would be too limiting? My suggestion is to make it a general expat vlog. If you don't want to show your face, you could do voice-overs, like that guy you showed. Btw, check out Bud Brown on YT - he's from the US, retired, living in Dumaguete. He & his wife are in their 70s, have been married for ~50 years. They were interviewed in "Rated K" (a features show) and their love story was dramatized in the program "Magpakailanman" (forever more). Both the interview & drama are on YouTube. I found their life story very interesting. Plus, he speaks Tagalog, Cebuano/ Visayan & Vietnanese well! When he speaks Tagalog, it's almost without an accent, so I'm impressed!  :Smile:  

@sabang - I don't know about expats in Bacolod, but from what I've heard/ read, there are lots of expats (and sexpats) in Dumaguete & Cebu cities. Maybe Topper can check out those places when restrictions have eased. As of now, inter-island travel is not allowed yet.

----------


## lom

> @sabang - I don't know about expats in Bacolod, but from what I've heard/ read, there are lots of expats (and sexpats) in Dumaguete & Cebu cities. Maybe Topper can check out those places when restrictions have eased.


Topper is a family man, I guess you meant Looper.

----------


## Topper

Katie, I've watched Bud's vids, mostly on the cost of living, but didn't know his backstory, I'll look at his stuff more.

As lom said, I'm a family man, I wouldn't go anywhere my wife would feel uncomfortable.

I think the first thing I want to check out is a nice beach, any suggestions for something close?

----------


## Neverna

> I'll ask the vlogger guy


Could you ask him where in the UK he is from, please? I can't place his accent.

----------


## Topper

^ Will do

----------


## cyrille

I reckon he's a Manc.

----------


## sabang

> My friend is from Antique province


So is mine, from Sibalom- I'm visiting later this year. Hopefully that is not the place you meant!  :Smile: 




> lots of expats (and sexpats) in Dumaguete & Cebu cities


Didn't like Cebu actually, not even Mactan. Duma sounds nice though and (talking of sexpat) I've got an ex-GF there, who owns a resort down the road in Zamboangita. It would be a must do, except I'm not sure if she still wants to kill me.  :Confused: 

But nah, we all know there are expats in the big places. In Thailand, there are pretty much always some around in the smaller places too. Just curious about the Fil's in this regard.

----------


## Dillinger

> I reckon he's a Manc.


Yeah, he talks in the same tempo as that bald vlogging twat....Oh what's his name? He does the Pattaya radio voiceover for Siamburis and was on Blind Date years, a complete Manc Twat :Smile: 

It'll come to me in a bit.





> I think the first thing I want to check out is a nice beach, any suggestions for something close?


You've been on that little  island for a few Months and don't know where the beaches are? :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> I'm thinking of doing a Bacolod Burger vlog/website.


Sounds rather niiche.

----------


## Neverna

> Yeah, he talks in the same tempo as that bald vlogging twat....Oh what's his name? He does the Pattaya radio voiceover for Siamburis and was on Blind Date years, a complete Manc Twat
> 
> It'll come to me in a bit.


Geoff Carter.

From Warrington, isn't he?

----------


## Dillinger

> Geoff Carter.
> 
> From Warrington, isn't he?


That's him. ? Thought he was a Manc... I guess there's no Warrington Int Airport...(vid below)

He sounds very much alike the guy in the Flips and yeah I'd say he's got a Lancashire and about, maybe Northern Rugby town accent.


YouTube


The Geoff (The Legend) Carter in Thailand video thread


I see after searching, that other vlogger Kev in Thailand died in April.

----------


## HuangLao

> Geoff Carter.
> 
> From Warrington, isn't he?



Speaking of which, old Geoff Carter still going strong among the YouTube vlogging set. 

Wasn't there a thread here, some time back, documenting Geoff's adventures and whatnot?

EDIT: a-ha....see above. Thanks, Dills!! 

 :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> You've been on that little island for a few Months and don't know where the beaches are?


And have been on house arrest for most of it.......   :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ You seem to know where all the burger joints are :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> You seem to know where all the burger joints are


For the most part, I've only seen them driving by or their adverts on facebook.

----------


## Looper

> Topper is a family man, I guess you meant Looper.


Ehhhhh???

Farkin cheeky coont!

Proper gent I am when out on safari exploring the dark and dusky recesses of South East Asia...

----------


## Switch

> Ehhhhh???
> 
> Farkin cheeky coont!
> 
> Proper gent I am when out on safari exploring the dark and dusky recesses of South East Asia...


The dark and dusky recesses seem to be remarkably similar throughout SE Asia. Only terms and conditions vary.  :Wink:

----------


## Topper

> exploring the dark and dusky recesses


Ah, like Luigi?  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@topper - I didn't go to the beach in Bacolod, so I can't recommend any. My friends and I went to a nature park nearby - can't remember the name. I would recommend going to Guimaras island for the beaches (I visited there) and Iloilo city when inter-island travel is allowed.

So I did some googling: 
6 Best Beaches in Bacolod: Enjoy Beach Relaxation

@sabang - Sibalom is right next to San Jose city, so there will probably be 2 ATMs there.  :Very Happy:  I didn't visit Sibalom, but have passed by it on the way to San Jose. My friend lives farther north. If you have the time, get your friend to bring you to Tibiao Ecopark - I've heard it's nice. My friend was supposed to bring me there, but due to lack of time we weren't able to. Perhaps next time I visit, I'll be able to. The towns surrounding San Jose in Antique were similar - small, sleepy towns. 

Re: visiting this year, I don't know if tourists/ foreigners will be allowed, and if you'll have to quarantine 14 days upon arrival. As of now, only Filipinos & PRs are allowed to enter the country, and there's a mandatory quarantine period in a govt-designated facility. If you're a non-OFW or foreigner, you pay the bill. For OFWs, the govt foots the bill. Best bet is to plan your travel for next year. 

At the moment, leisure travel is not yet allowed. There are still checkpoints. If you go out of your province or region, you must have a travel pass, which you'll obtain from the local govt office (and it involves long lines - saw it the other day).

Rules here:
Planning to leave your province or the metro under GCQ? What you should know

Edit: I've just seen a news video clip - for domestic flights, need to wear mask & have travel pass & medical certificate. No word yet on int'l flights. 




^I've watched the vid. To travel by plane locally, you need a medical certificate & travel authority pass from local govt. There's temp check upon entering airport & disinfectant bottles at the checkin counter. There's social distancing in the boarding gates. The flight attendants are in full OPE: mask, face shield & plastic suits. During the flight, you fill out 2 forms: health declaration & location form for contact tracing. Then upon arrival, you fill out an acceptance form, which will be given to the local govt officials in your destination. Wow, that's a load of paperwork & hassle. I won't be flying locally anytime soon....

----------


## Topper

^ hopefully all of that will be over soon!

Thanks again for the info Katie!

Another big difference between Bangkok and here is the water quality at times.  Our water occasionally gets from a little dirty to fooking dark brown on occasion.  We have to run the water until the water clears up.  It often happens in the late evening, just before I want to brush my teeth and take a shower.  

Eewwwwwww ...........  I'll try and take some pictures next time for your mortification....

----------


## Saint Willy

> just before I want to brush my teeth


We use bottle water for teeth.

----------


## cyrille

Leave them in overnight?

----------


## Saint Willy

> Leave them in overnight?


 :rofl:

----------


## Topper

> We use bottle water for teeth.


I think most do here as well.

----------


## Topper

The wife went to do the dishes a few minutes ago and this is the pic she sent of the water....



Lovely.....

----------


## tomcat

^...you drink bottled water, right?...

----------


## sabang

H'mmm, wheres Dr Earl when you need him.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Topper

> you drink bottled water, right


Of course..bottled water hsre is sold by the jerrycan.

----------


## Dillinger

You're not really selling this Flip Flop island, Topper.

You should do a spoof of the vid below and change the words  to reflect the place's lack of electricity,  5G internet, clean water, meats other than chicken and its scarcity of Big Macs :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^if you want to live in a cheap island, you gotta take the brownouts & no/ slow internet together with the beaches & mountains.  :Wink: 

I don't like the song - words don't rhyme.  :Very Happy: 

@topper - stock up on beer/ alcohol. There might be a 2nd wave of CV & 2nd lockdown - I wouldn't want you to be thirsty.  :Wink: 

Re: internet - are there cable TV companies who provide cable + Internet? Here we have those, as well as the usual telco providers like Globe & Smart/PLDT.

----------


## Headworx

> I don't like the song - words don't rhyme.


Agree, not like this classic that will _never_ leave my head. 

Buong bansa ay nagkakasia
Sa tuwat saya na aming dala... 

Wonder how many times Topper will hear this in the background before suddenly realising he knows the words too  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^Lol! Brilliant, headworx!!! 

You still know the words of Eat Bulaga!  :Very Happy:  (and yes, it's a catchy song, with rhyming lyrics)

For you, I'll wear my elephant pants and dance to the Eat Bulaga theme song!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tomcat

> For you, I'll wear my elephant pants and dance to the Eat Bulaga theme song!


...pls attach a vid: I've never seen a Filipina dance...

----------


## katie23

@tomcat - this is Tinikling, said to mimic the movrments of the "tikling" bird (buff banded rail, Galliralus philippensis - thanks to Google). The music & movements should be faster towards the end of the dance - they didn't do that variant since it's harder to do.

Tinikling dance



Carinyosa folk dance - it's a courtship dance. (Carinosa should be spelled with the "enye" like in Espanya, but I don't have that enye letter on my phone)




I've performed those dances in school presentations long ago.  :Smile: 

For modern dances - see the dances/ songs of Taylor Swift, Lady Gaga & Luis Fonsi (Despacito). Despacito was a huge hit here.  :Wink:

----------


## NamPikToot

^ Topper once you get the hang of Tinikling post some vids up  :Smile: 

I do a similar dance if i need a tom tit and all the traps are taken.

----------


## Jack meoff

^Cider me up  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> ^Cider me up


 and add stabilisers.

----------


## Topper

> Topper once you get the hang of Tinikling post some vids up


I don't think so...,

If one of those poles hit me on the ankle, I'd scream and cry like a little girl.  I have my rough tough manly reputation to protect.    :Smile: 

I just made my semi, almost world famous tuna salad, its a good example of "out of stock" and what one has to do to make due.

The only jar of pickles we could find was a gallon jar of Vlassic pickles.  I'd never seen them for sale before.  We had to rearrange the shelves in our fridge to fit it in.

----------


## katie23

For you guys... Fast tempo at around 3:29. I've only done the regular tempo, not the fast one. Bamboo poles are used - if your feet get caught, it's one big oww!

Fast tinikling:



Another dance, this time from the northern highlands. It's a dance of the Igorot tribes (hill tribes) - Baguio & surrounds. The authentic dance uses clay pots, on top of each other. Real test of balance. I've seen some performances wherein the pots are made of plastic. Whenever I watch a dance wherein real clay pots are used, the audience usually breathes a sigh of relief when no pots are broken at the end.

Banga dance; banga = clay pot

----------


## Topper

There was a ambush/shooting yesterday in the 'hood next to mine yesterday.  I didn't realize that area was dodgy.

----------


## cyrille

(Imagining his bizarre rising intonation)

Somehow I dont think.

That the Laurel and Hardy Music.

And jaunty voice.

Will quite suit the subject matter here.

----------


## panama hat

> I didn't realize that area was dodgy.


The dodgy area is known as the Philippines

----------


## Topper

^ LOL

----------


## Dillinger

> Staying Safe in Bacolod
> Even though the Philippines is the self-proclaimed hospitality capital of the world, there are still many unsafe areas and traps that foreigners as well as non-Bacolodnons can fall into.
> 
> Common money traps:
> The random "helpful" person. This trap happens when you are carrying something heavy or trying to get a taxi and a random person comes along and tries to help. However, afterwards they will demand money from you and if you don't give it, they may turn violent.
> 
> How to stay safe: wave off anyone trying to help you.
> 
> The "trapped in Bacolod" person. A random person will come up to you and tell you a sad story about how they are stuck in Bacolod with no money to return home. Afterwards, they will ask you if you can give them money for bus fare. They will sometimes even have small children looking sad next to them.
> ...

----------


## nidhogg

> For you guys... Fast tempo at around 3:29. I've only done the regular tempo, not the fast one. Bamboo poles are used - if your feet get caught, it's one big oww!
> 
> Fast tinikling:


Similar dance is done in Thailand:

----------


## NamPikToot

> The authentic dance uses clay pots, on top of each other. Real test of balance.


Katie, the bloke equivalent is getting a round of beer from the bar to the table without spilling or dropping a pint  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Similar dance is done in Thailand:


And in Malaysia, apparently. Skip to 3 minutes into the video.

----------


## katie23

@nidhogg & neverna - thanks for the dances. Very interesting to see the similarities in the movements and the costumes (esp for Malaysia). Malaysia, Indonesia & PI languages belong to the Austronesian family of languages, so there are similarities in words. Also similar to rhe Maori language - same family (I remember Manaam - wonder where he is now).

Re: that Bacolod vlogger, I browsed through his vids, and saw this: no Big Mac in McDonald's!  :Very Happy:  (only chicken nuggets & fried chicken available - locals usually don't order Big Macs, so I'll understand if the store doesn't stock it)




Spoiler alert: he finally got a Big Mac in the 3rd store

@topper - re: island life & supplies - when cooking, you have to cook with "what is available" , not necessarily with "what you want". Many of the goods come from Luzon, so it takes a while to reach the islands (usually by RORO - roll on, roll off ships). Especially now during the pandemic/ quarantine, the supply chain is hampered. If you order from Lazada, and the supplier is from Luzon then your package will take time. Even in my local supermarket, there are some things that I'd like to have, but are not available. So I adjust. Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

I was walking around today and found this.....



It was opening/blessing day, so the food wad free, I sat with the uncle of the chef.  The chef learned to prepare Thai food in Bangkok.



Since it was targeted for local palates, no real flavors jumped out.  5/10 with the tom yam being almost good.
Not bad for free, and the waitress is smoking hot.

----------


## Saint Willy

Yah! That's a gem!

----------


## Shutree

> ... and the waitress is smoking hot.


Pics? Asking for a friend.

----------


## Topper

> Pics? Asking for a friend.


Couldnt get one without being obvious

----------


## cyrille

> The chef learned to prepare Thai food in Bangkok.


Is it called 'Lille' because of any connection to the place in France?




> Couldnt get one without being obvious


'Obvious' is the way to go. Hiding in plain sight.  :Very Happy:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Agree, not like this classic that will _never_ leave my head. 
> 
> Buong bansa ay nagkakasia
> Sa tuwat saya na aming dala... 
> 
> Wonder how many times Topper will hear this in the background before suddenly realising he knows the words too


Ha ha. Its kinda catchy and annoying in that "last song heard syndrome"

----------


## Headworx

^Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet bulaga! Don't make the mistake of listening to it again BLD, it'll be on rewind all over again  :Smile: 

Hey in case you knew him, Mark Smith of Roadhouse fame in Del Pilar then Fields Ave passed away in Las Vegas from lung cancer a few days ago. Best bar operator I've ever seen, anywhere, ever.

----------


## katie23

@headworx - Lol. This one's for you...  :Very Happy: 

Mula Batanes hanggang Jolo
Saan ka man ay halina kayo
Isang libo at isang tuwa
Buong bansa
Eaaaattt Bulaga!

Translation:
From Batanes to Jolo ( those are islands/ provinces in the northernmost & southernmost of the country) wherever you are, come over here; one thousand and one joys/laughs; whole nation... Eat Bulaga!

Eat Bulaga is a long-running noontime variety show - 41 years on the air next month (I googled) - July 1979 first air date. Their entrance song is very catchy and easy to remember. 

Anyway, on another note...  update on the Spanish national who was unruly and was deported last April. He's now "perpetually banned" from the Philippines. A warning to PI expats and wanna-be expats... 

Link here:
Javier Parra 'perpetually banned' from the Philippines

----------


## Topper

^ I wonder if my wife can get me deported for unjust vexation...

----------


## tomcat

> ^ I wonder if my wife can get me deported for unjust vexation...


...an unwelcome bulaga, I imagine...

----------


## Topper

Saw this a moment ago, this is the area where my office is.......

Belgian guy got killed.

----------


## Jofrey

M16s? 

Better get tooled up Topper...

----------


## cyrille

This guy doing crime reports really is quite bizarre.  :Very Happy: 

A 'Benny Hill' style reenactment at the end would fit well.

----------


## YourDaddy

> This guy doing crime reports really is quite bizarre. 
> 
> A 'Benny Hill' style reenactment at the end would fit well.



Wow.... another Benny Hill reference from you.

Did you have more than 2 channels when growing up?

----------


## cyrille

Some major butthurt plaguing you, that's for sure.

----------


## YourDaddy

> Some major butthurt plaguing you, that's for sure.

----------


## aging one

Dont mock yourself YD. Its quite unbecoming..

----------


## panama hat

> Dont mock yourself YD. Its quite unbecoming..


Apt, though.


Must admit the guy commenting on the vid is cringeworthy . . . like he's been in Flipflopland too long and has almost gone troppo

----------


## cyrille

I think it was possibly being in the UK, listening to local radio djs pretending to be American that sent him 'troppo'.

Long before he got to 'Bakalaad Sidee'  :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

I was walking by the butcher by my office and saw a rack of beef ribs.

Got these two for a bone crushing 210 pesos.




I'm going to salt them and let them hang out in the fridge till Sunday, I think.

----------


## bsnub

> Got these two for a bone crushing 210 pesos.


Damn four bucks. How much to they weigh?

----------


## Topper

Together I would guess around a kilo.

Edit : 1.4 kilos, I thought it was the price.

----------


## bsnub

That is killer provided the beef is not total shit.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

TBH, they look like tomawks from a calf.

----------


## bsnub

> TBH, they look like tomawks from a calf.


Awesome!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet bulaga! Don't make the mistake of listening to it again BLD, it'll be on rewind all over again 
> 
> Hey in case you knew him, Mark Smith of Roadhouse fame in Del Pilar then Fields Ave passed away in Las Vegas from lung cancer a few days ago. Best bar operator I've ever seen, anywhere, ever.


Sorry to hear that. Yes the guy could definately run a bar. Didnt know him personally.but he was always welcoming in both bars

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Sorry to hear it. Mark was a good friend.

----------


## katie23

Hey topper, how's Kanlaon volcano? Did you get earthquakes there? Hope everyone is safe (it's minor, but it may be a prelude to a bigger eruption? I dunno).

Just so you know, Taal Volcano (near Davis' and my area) erupted last Jan 12. These volcanoes are like beads on a string... eruption of Mt Merapi too near Yogyakarta, Indonesia. 

Kanlaon Volcano emits steam; 136 earthquakes recorded | Inquirer News

----------


## Topper

Hi Katie

We didn't feel the quakes last night but when the wife read the news it made us wonder if they are signs the volcano is going to blow.

Its more fun in the PI!  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^you're getting the hang of PI living, topper!  :Very Happy: 

You just need a major typhoon, strong earthquake & volcanic eruption, and you'll be all set!  :Very Happy: 

Btw, when I hiked Taal Volcano last year (July - pics in my hike thread) , I didn't know that it was on alert level 1. Then it erupted in January this year, so 6 months of rumbling. Kanlaon is now on level 1 - be prepared.  :Wink:

----------


## NamPikToot

^ sage advice from Katie, get your self a herd of those beef tomahawks and you won't even have to worry if the fridge stops working, what they lack in tenderness they make up for in longevity.

----------


## katie23

^good advice, toots! Beef tomahawks matter.  :Very Happy: 

I searched for vids about Mt Kanlaon - this what what I found (it's in Taglish). Two volcanoes are now being closely monitored - Mt Kanlaon in Negros island and Mt Mayon in Legazpi province, Luzon island (region 5, Bicol region)

Nagbuga ng puting usok = released white smoke; 104 volcanic earthquakes detected in the last 24 hours. Beads on a string... Magnitude 7.4 earthquake in southern Mexico




Mexico earthquake, mag 7.4
Death toll rises after powerful earthquake hits southern Mexico - CBS News

Topper, get to know the different regions of PI:

Regions of the Philippines – PhilAtlas

----------


## Topper

Thanks Katie!

----------


## Topper

I think my friend at asia@night has stolen  my burger vlog idea!  I think the last 4 or his last 5 videos have been burger reviews.

The bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :finger   :Very Happy:

----------


## Switch



----------


## Topper

Well, some news...

The city council has banned alcohol again and is requiring a barrier between the driver and rider on a motorcycle.

----------


## Jofrey

^that is quite hilarious...

----------


## Topper

..........................

----------


## Topper

^ it's head shaking stuff for sure.  The city council is doing everything they can to avoid locking us down again.  Needless to say its a popular topic on social media here.

----------


## katie23

^Yup, that rule re: motorbikes is just ridiculous. It's a safety hazard too!

Re: alcohol - sorry to hear about the alcohol ban again. I did tell you to stock up on alcohol before. Either that, or make your own wine. I've made Pineapple, Pineapple Orange and Four Seasons wine (either from Del Monte or Dole - I use the 1.36 L cans - more bang for the buck). Plus coconut wine from fresh coconut water (sold by pushcart sellers). My rating in terms of taste: 1st - Four seasons, 2nd: Pineapple, 3rd: Pineapple Orange, 4th: Coconut. (coconut wine was bleh - it's better to buy Lambanog from stores). Minimum 4 weeks fermentation time. Btw, heads up re: yeast. I couldn't find Baker's yeast in Robinson's or SM stores here. I found some, wrapped in small packaging (10 pesos, 10 grams per pack) in a small grocery store in the wet market. I use it both for my wines & homemade pizza dough.

Have you tried the following: tuba, basi, bignay wine & lambanog? If not yet, you should!  :Wink:  For tuba, ask your wife for the correct pronunciation. It's not pronounced like tuba the musical instrument.

I've read that Metro Manila medical ppl want another full lockdown because of the rising number of cases. 103k + cases & counting. Sigh...

It's more fun in PI!  :Very Happy: 

P. S. If beer is not available, use Ginebra gin, Tanduay rhum or Emperador brandy. Mix with juice or Coke/ Sprite. Gets the job done!

----------


## Topper

Hi Katie!

The sari-sari (mom and pop) store next door is fully stocked and has access to more if needed.  There's also "Task Force Disiplina" that is visiting businesses and stores to ensure everyone is properly masked up and socially distanced.  500P fine for the first offense.  The other branch of the coworking space I use got visited and instead of fining all of the customers, they fined the shop 1500P.  

I think the city council has been informed that if they try and lock down the city again, there will be trouble...or so my taxi driver told me.  Having said that, on the way through the baranguy tonight it was very, very quiet.  Usually there are shops still open and men sitting around solving the world's problems over a few beers, but tonight, everything was closed.

----------


## happynz

^ ^ props to my sister winemaker. 

Agree about the coconut wine. Made it once and not all that impressive. 

Here's an idea...take the excess water from the rice you were soaking, maybe a litre or so, add a little over a cup of sugar and an eighth of teaspoon of cinnamon. Shake it up well. Then add your yeast. I made some a week ago and today I had sneak sniff and it smells wonderful. I'm gonna give it another three weeks or so to clear up.

----------


## katie23

@happynz - I'll try making that rice wine sometime this week. I've recently bought apple & cranberry juices, and will make wines from those too. So far, my fave among my wines is the Four Seasons one.

@topper - Metro Manila plus provinces around it like Cavite, Laguna, Rizal & Bulacan are under MECQ (modified enhanced community quarantine) again. Sigh... just as things were opening up again, it's back to stricter restrictions. Oh well, we just have to grin & bear it. The healthcare system here is bad & the country can't handle a full blown epidemic.

My regular chicken vendor was absent from her stall last week. She finally came back - she got ill (fever, cough) and needed to be tested for Covid (swab test). Fortunately, she was negative. Test cost P 3,500 (~70 usd) and plus doctor consultation & meds, total was ~ P 5,000 (~100 usd). That's expensive for her (and other Filipinos), since minimum wage in Manila is ~500 pesos per day (10 usd). It's lower in the provinces (~400P or 8 usd).

@topper - do you & your wife have some kind of health insurance? Remember that in PI, no money = no treatment. Even if you go to a public hospital - doc consults are free, but you have to buy your own meds & syringes.

Example: Around 10 years ago, I got bitten (small bite) by a neighbor's dog and I went for anti-rabies injections. I went to a public hospital in the neighboring town for that. I had to buy my own anti-rabies vaccine & syringes (there was a pharmacy across the hospital). It was 5 injections/ 5 weeks, I think. Every week, I'd buy the meds & syringe, give them to the nurse in charge, and she'd inject it. No charge for the injection, since it was a public hospital. If it was private, I'd be billed.

In another occasion, I needed a tetanus shot. My only free time to go to hospital was after work & nearest hospital was a private one. I went to the ER, got checked by a nurse then a doctor. The doc looked at my wound & prescribed a tetanus shot. The nurse then told me to go to the cashier & pay for the tetanus shot & doctor's fee, then go to pharmacy to get the meds, then come back to her with the receipt. After presenting the receipt to the nurse, she injected me with the tetanus shot. Bill cost ~2,500 (50 usd), ~2,000 for the meds & 500 for the doc consult. If I didn't have money with me, I wouldn't have been treated. 

No money = no treatment. It sucks, but that's the way it is. It wasn't in my Philhealth plan or employer-sponsored insurance (Philhealth is only for inpatient), so I paid out-of-pocket. 

Btw, here's a link re: the change in lockdown status in Metro Manila (for 2 weeks, Aug 4-18).

Duterte heeds frontliners’ plea, reimposes MECQ in Metro Manila, other areas Aug. 4 -18 | Inquirer News

A famous TV personality/ comedian here, Michael V, tested positive for covid. In his interview, he said that his covid test cost P 6,000 (120 usd). I think he had the test at St Luke's Hospital, one of the top hospitals in Metro Manila - so it's more expensive there. The test costs P3,500 (70 usd) in my province.

Sorry for the rambling post. Just talking about the reality of the healthcare situation here. 

@topper - better stock up on your beers & liquor!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hugh Cow

Keep it up topper one of the few threads worth looking at. Green owed.

----------


## bowie

> Test cost P 3,500 (~70 usd) and plus doctor consultation & meds, total was ~ P 5,000 (~100 usd).


That speaks volumes and places the validity of Covid (confirmed) numbers reported in question.  :Thinking:

----------


## katie23

^yes. The real numbers must be higher than the reported ones, since we're not doing mass testing.

I think for the OFWs (Overseas Filipino Workers) who have been repatriated bcos they lost their jobs, the govt pays for their covid tests & quarantine facilities + meals. For other Filipinos & foreigners returning to the country, they must pay for their own covid test + quarantine hotel. As of Aug 1, the country will now allow foreigners with exiating long term visas (e.g. retirement) to enter. Tourist visas are not yet issued & only essential travel is allowed (Metro Manila & nearby provinces). I live in a province near Manila, so for the past 4 months, I've only done essential travel.

Re: covid tests - they're only done in private hospitals here, so one has no choice but to pay (like my chicken vendor). I'm positive that the real number of covid cases are higher, since people are afraid to go to the hospital if they're ill, due to the cost. They'd rather wait it out in their homes and possibly infect their family members, since there's no room to quarantine / isolate bcos they live in small dwellings.


There are reports of folks in rhe provinces getting ill with covid. They're family members of those who came home from Manila after lockdown was eased - so those stranded individuals must have been asymptomatic carriers. 

Re: the chicken vendor - I buy from her & other small shop owners for meat & veg, to support them. Times are harder these days, due to the pandemic. She was absent from her stall for a week. I'd guess that her daily income is 500 - 1,000 pesos (10 to 20 usd). Since she wasn't able to sell, she had no income, plus she had to pay 5,000 (100 usd) for the covid test & other medical stuff.  :Sad: 

Edit: here's a link of what to expect when entering PI during this pandemic (if anyone is interested). 

Flying to Manila during COVID-19? What to prepare, expect

----------


## Topper

> do you & your wife have some kind of health insurance?


Not yet, to be honest.  We were aware of the medical situation before we moved.




> Keep it up topper one of the few threads worth looking at. Green owed.


Thanks!

Today's update....

My wife went out and about today looking at places for us to rent as our current landlord is under the impression that the structural faults in her house that the recent rainfall has revealed is due to normal wear and tear on the house and we should be responsible for the repairs.  During her numerous jeepney rides, she says she saw tons of motorcycles with two people on them without covid barriers.  She said after watching the video Asia@Night posted, it gave her a chuckle.

On my way back home this evening, well after curfew, there were police and soliders at a checkpoint in my 'hood inspecting vehicles to check that everyone was obeying the mask and motorcycle shield laws, according to my taxi dude.  I asked why they didn't ask about being out after curfew and he told me the cities focus was on masks and barriers, not the curfew.

He then told me there would be a complete lockdown on Sunday.  I told him that was fake news like the 8 o'clock curfew and we both agreed that little actual info comes from the local government that's distributed to the masses as here, most of the info is announced via facebook.  

It would be great if there was clear, even daily guidance about what the citizens here should be focused on in terms of covid. 

My rant is over...

----------


## katie23

^That's just the way it is, topper. Things constantly change. My barangay imposed its own lockdown last July 9 to 23 (2 weeks). Then now, it's the national govt declaring MECQ for Metro Manila & surrounding provinces - where I live. We just have to grin & bear it.

Re: your apartment, I hope your wife is able to find a new one. House hunting, as well as transferring, is always stressful. I hope you're able to get one in a subdivision - it's relatively safer.

Re: health insurance, if your wife worked before, then she has a Philhealth number & can go to an office to reactivate her account. She (and you) can be voluntary paying members. As for your case, I think it's ~1,500/ month for foreigners.

Re: the health system here, there's a reason why this certain multivitamin brand has a tagline: Bawal magkasakit! (Don't get ill!)

Re: alcohol ban & quarantine passes, Secretary Roque (spokesperson of Du30) said that it's up to the local government units (LGUs).




It's more fun in the PI!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

Well, today's next turd bowl of covid insanity....

It was announced eariler in the week that one of the city's councilors proposed a 4 day "time out" complete lockdown in order to do mass testing of those symtomatic of covid and to help reduce the rising local transmission.  Last night the mayor approved it.

Bacolod is a city that was estimated to have a population of 560,000 back in 2017.  Guess how many people are going to be "mass tested"?  If you guessed 2500 in the city, you'd have been correct..  

Testing is free if you're a city employee, frontliner or over the age of 60 if you are having symtoms of covid.  The testing will be done here in Bacolod for two days with the other two days of testing being done in not the city.  

Due to the licensing of where I do my online teaching, the workspace place has to close as it's a non-essential business which means I'm fucked for this weekend's work and next weekends work as my employer is closing shop for Song Kran.  

In Bacolod there's been roughly 730 confirmed cases.  Right now there's 400+ active cases.  Since March 17 people have died from Covid.  

I drive by a hospital every night on my way home and when I pass, 99% of the lights in the windows are off.  Yet all of the hospital beds are full.

The mayor had to appeal to Duraute for doctors and nurses because so many here have been struck with covid.  We're talking about 400+ active cases of which I'm guessing 80% are home quarantined, yet we're out of hospital beds and frontliners to help those who need it.

I'm guessing lechon and fried chicken has caused a higher mortality rate than covid in the last few months here.  

My rant.  I'll be teaching using my phone as a hotspot this weekend and praying that it works and there's no power outages.  

Oh, an the alcohol ban is still in effect, which means I'll be stuck at home all day with the wife sober for 4 days.

----------


## bsnub

> Oh, an the alcohol ban is still in effect, which means I'll be stuck at home all day with the wife sober for 4 days.


That's the worst part.  :Smile: 

Why didn't you stock up?

----------


## panama hat

> a population of 560,000 back in 2017. Guess how many people are going to be "mass tested"? If you guessed 2500 in the city, you'd have been correct..


I'd have bet fewer than that.  The theory may be 2500 . . . in reality it will be 1000 or so

----------


## cyrille

> Why didn't you stock up?


How long can one actually stock up for?

There's a limit - especially without a basement.  :Very Happy:

----------


## katie23

@topper - sorry to hear that you're in lockdown again. If it's any consolation, in my area we had lockdown (ECQ) last Aug 4 to 18, as I'm in the surrounds of Metro Manila and whenever MM locks down, my province does too.

Re: internet - I hope your phone works as a hotspot and that your signal is strong enough.

Re: health workers - PI lacks health workers, esp nurses. There are many nursing schools & graduates, but once they get 2-3 years of work experience, they go abroad. Can't blame them - better pay, work conditions, quality of life etc. I've heard that here it's common to have 1:20 nurse/ patient ratio, while in the US, it's around 1:7 ratio. 

Re: liquor ban - I agree with bsnub. Why didn't you stock up? You've been here for several months already, and know that the lockdown rules can change anytime. If you can't store beers, then buy Tanduay, Emperador or Ginebra - they're cheap & drank by the common person.  :Smile:  I've also suggested that you brew your own wine - Cujo, happynz, moi - we all do it now. I have pineapple, 4 seasons, cranberry, apple, passion fruit & grape juices currently fermenting. I'll report back when they've matured. Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> How long can one actually stock up for?


When it comes to booze I can find the space.




> There's a limit - especially without a basement.


No space there that is where all my used TV dinner containers go. Or that's what Taxi tells me anyway.  :Smile: 




> PI lacks health workers, esp nurses.


That's because they are all here working in America. Tons of Filipina in the health care field in the US.

----------


## panama hat

> There are many nursing schools & graduates, but once they get 2-3 years of work experience, they go abroad


I give blood regularly and every single one of the nurses there is Filipino/a.  Great for NZ, less great for the PIs.  Same in Singapore . . . not so much in Malaysia

----------


## sabang

Maybe you should move to Dumaguete/ Zamboanguita Topper. Seems much better set up for the expat, and life in general.

----------


## Headworx

Topper have you ever thought about moving to Bangkok?

 Sorry, couldn't help myself  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@bsnub & panama hat: Filipino nurses are all around the world - US, UK, Middle East, Australia, Scandinavian countries, SE Asia, etc.

@sabang - from what I've read/ heard, lots of foreigners now in Dumaguete & Cebu. They're now sexpat territory. Rents have also become higher due to foreigners.

Re: Bacolod, IIRC the family of Topper's wife is from the area - that's why they relocated there. Re: transferring to other cities - easier said than done. Only essential travel is allowed at the moment - you need lots of papers to go to another city or province. Dumaguete is in another province (Negros Oriental). Not easy to go apartment hunting or relocate during a pandemic.

----------


## bsnub

> @bsnub & panama hat: Filipino nurses are all around the world - US, UK, Middle East, Australia, Scandinavian countries, SE Asia, etc.


It is a very interesting history. I looked it up online. Around the turn of the last century the US set up nursing schools in the PI, and they used the American nursing model. Many of these schools taught the lessons in English forcing the students to learn. An interesting read...

Why are there so many Filipino nurses in the U.S.? | Berkeley News

----------


## panama hat

The English language capabilities are one of the main draw-cards for Filipino/a nurses.  You just have to feel sorry for the country that made them and now needs them.  Of course there is the financial imperative

----------


## bsnub

> You just have to feel sorry for the country that made them and now needs them. Of course there is the financial imperative


Yes nurses here in the US make good money, so the Filipinas here live well.

----------


## katie23

^I have school mates who are nurses abroad - one in Scotland, one in Sweden, another in Australia. AFAIK they're all doing well. The one in Oz is now head of the department (she's a few years ahead of me in school).

Edit: the rare times that I've been to hospital here, the nurses were either very young (early 20s, fresh graduates) or middle aged (40s & above). Those in their late 20s to early 30s were few - because that's the age when they find jobs abroad.

----------


## tomcat

...I wonder if there's similar demand for flip doctors/med techs, etc abroad...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^There certainly is for Physical Therapists. They only stick around here long enough to pass the US proficiency and language exams. And, considering the salary difference, small wonder.

----------


## tomcat

...seems like an odd way to run a country: train your youth to work elsewhere and send money home...perhaps flip leaders suffer from colonized minds...and the rest of the herd follows...

----------


## katie23

@tomcat - some doctors go abroad too, but it's tougher. In the US, they have to pass the medical board exams (several stages) - the last stage has to be taken in the US. It costs thousands of $$$ too. Then I think after that, they have to pass the state board exams. The sister of a school mate did that some years ago, I've forgotten the details. She had already done a residency/ specialization here, but when she passed the US boards, only her medical degree was credited (her specialization wasn't). She had to apply for a new residency course. AFAIK, she's now living in NY state.

There are Filipino doctors abroad, but it's more costly & time-consuming to get their credentials certified in the new country. There are some doctors who afterwards take a nursing degree here, just to be able to work abroad. 

As for nurses, the qualifications & exams needed differ from country to country. In the US, they have to take exams like CGFNS & NCLEX (?). In UK/Oz, they have to take/pass an English exam (IELTS) aside from nursing exams. The exams also cost $$$. Sometimes the ppl borrow from family members or loan sharks to pay the placement fee for the agency & exams.

----------


## tomcat

...^why doesn't the flip government raise the salaries of med personnel to keep them at home?...or is it more profitable to send them to foreign shores?...

----------


## cyrille

> why doesn't the flip government raise the salaries of med personnel to keep them at home?


Wow...

Would you like three guesses?

----------


## bsnub

> Would you like three guesses?


He should know better. Clearly it is happy hour for him.

An RN in my state makes 76k USD not including overtime.

Let's be honest these days they all work OT. Not a stretch that a good RN can pull 100K US.

----------


## Switch

The Philippines government cannot afford to pay trained nurses the salary offered by western countries. Even if they could, staff would still leave for better quality of life and conditions of service.
Its a tragic fact that the Government would collapse were it mot for remittances from overseas workers. 
The quality of life and conditions of service leave much to be desired in many other industries employing Philippines overseas workers.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Same in Singapore . . . not so much in Malaysia


I guess it relates to the salary paid to filipino there. I've heard that there's plenty of filipino teachers in Malaysia. 

so, interesting...

----------


## Topper

Well, the continuation of my latest trials and tribulations....

About booze, the sari-sari shop next store is fully stocked, but the prices are a bit high, obviously.  They're also able to renew their stock.  The weekend is my busiest time so I won't consume much anyways.  I'm saving up for next weekend when the company I work for closes for three days for Song Kran.

After much gnashing of teeth about my workspace closing, one of the staff there went way out of her way to find me one of these so I can try and teach at home. As it was apparently the "last one left" I also got to pay a premium price.  



It's a thingy that takes in 4G telephone signals and turns them into a wired or wireless internet connection, like using your phone as a hotspot, only with very, very slightly better speed.  I did 9 classes today with only 2 classes having connection problems that I could pass off as the students having problems   :Smile: .  Tomorrow I have 16 scheduled and Sunday 12.  I hope my luck holds.

I will say this, I really, really like working from home like this, between classes I can actually hang out with the wife, take a nap, help around the house.  I only need a generator and reliable internet to make it happen!   :Smile: 

I'm praying there's no power outages or the 'hood notices the sudden increase of street dogs mysteriously coming down with a case of dead.  

I mispoke if I said only 2500 would be tested, the total tested in the province will be 10K, with 5K from Bacolod.  From the pictures posted online, I'm betting less than 1000 showed up to be voluntarily tested.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ...seems like an odd way to run a country: train your youth to work elsewhere and send money home...perhaps flip leaders suffer from colonized minds...and the rest of the herd follows...


 Theres nothing wrong with the education system in the P.I tomcat but a lack of jobs upon graduation forces there hand. 

They are actually the backbone of the philippine economy all those ofw,s beavering away in distant lands faithfully remitting the hard earned back to the mothership. They say  every 1 ofw  .is supportting 10 flips in the province. National heroes me thinks. And deseve to be treated as such. Especially the nurses.

----------


## Topper

^ What he said....it's about 11% of the economy.  I'm guessing the unemployment rate around here is around 30%.  


Today's class toll......

19 scheduled
-1 due to a power outage of ten minutes
-1 due to internet being shit

I've used up 3.5 GB of the 10 that came free with the wifi thingy, so I should be good until Tuesday.  28 total classes completed so far with another 27 to go until Tuesday.

I hadn't realized how much I've missed having dinner with the wife.  It's right nice working from home.

----------


## Saint Willy

Ill bet, a gen set you can buy. Internet slightly more tricky

----------


## Topper

^ You're right.  I can also purchase an inverter setup that uses car batteries in case of emergency for less.  

Well, the no movement order was cancelled this evening which left me boiling fucking mad and starting Sept 3 we'll be under the home quarantine pass rules again, which means I'll only be able to go out 3 days a week with a total lockdown on Sundays and scheduled to end the 15th.  

So, starting the third....
No alcohol
8pm curfew
No movement without quarantine pass on the days you're let off the leash.

The percentages are starting to seriously piss me off.....

Since March, 17 people in the city have died from Covid in a population of well over 500,000.  There are 435 active cases, with most quarantined either at home or in a facility, yet the hospitals are overflowing wth patients. 

Personally, I think the hospitals are so severely understaffed that with any more than the usual amount to stuff happening, they would be overwhelmed.  I'm guessing if a bus overturned on the highway and more than 10-15 people were hurt, the city would need to call out for help.

I'm guessing more citizens have died from heart attacks from eating too much lechon since March, yet I can go out and buy it by the kilo tomorrow.

----------


## panama hat

> Today's class toll......
> 
> 19 scheduled


May I ask how long a class is?  19 classes in one day?  I'm not a teacher but that seems a lot.

----------


## katie23

@bld - 1 OFW in 10 Filipinos sounds about right. Everyone I know has a relative working abroad, either as a foreign worker or immigrant/ immigrant turned citizen.

@topper - don't eat too much lechon, it's not good for your heart! Lol. (Yeah, but it's good for your mouth & belly). If you can afford it & you plan to be WFH in the foreseeable future, then buy a generator. Electricity supply is more sketchy in tje provinces. I've experienced brownouts when I visited my friend in Panay island. Electricity iwas supplied by a cooperative, and it was not producing enough. They were constructing wind turbines at the time, so hopefully they have more power now. 

Btw, how goes the apartment hunting? If you can, choose a place where the neighbors have a wired PLDT connection. It means the infrastructure is there already, and you can get connected too (hopefully fiber optic).

Btw, face masks & face shields are now required in supermarkets, banks, other buildings. I've ordered mine from Lazada but you can buy the shields from sidewalk vendors. I don't know how strict it will be in your hood, but the rules were enforced in my area. I've been to a bank & supermarket recently, and no mask, no face shield = no entry. The face shield is required only upon entering the building - I took mine off after my transaction (but still wore the mask). Re: quarantine pass, I always carry it with me, as well as ID. They're required. (shrugs) 

And on my recent trip, I took these pics. Get yourself some of these when the liquor ban ends. Drink them plain or mix with juice/ soda, they get the job done. Cheers!  :Very Happy: 













Edit: 1 USD ~ 50 pesos

----------


## Topper

> May I ask how long a class is? 19 classes in one day? I'm not a teacher but that seems a lot.


You can ask me anything, PH.  

Classes for me are 25 minutes.  Last night I had classes from 10 am to midnight, but not every "slot" was booked, I was able to take a nice nap and have a lunch and dinner break.  From Friday til this evening I've taught 45 classes or put in about 23 hours of work.  Tomorrow I've 10 classes currently scheduled and from there it's 6-8 classes a day until the weekend after next as my company is closed for Song Kran.  Basically outside of the weekend, I only work for 2-3 hours in the evenings.

On a side note, the wifi thingy I got had a 10GB prepaid "load" on it.  Those 45 classes consumed about 5.7GB or about 122GB/class.

I only had connection issues with 3-4 classes and apparently when you purchase more download you get faster speeds.  

Katie, what I want to get is a decent UPS rather than a generator.  I don't have a need to power anything other than my computer and the modem.  

We were able to get our rent lowered by the landlord, so since my wife is comfortable in this area and she's gotten to know the neighbors she's happy here.  We're going to stay for a bit here, even though this house is far too much for the two of us.  Our plan was to have a house big enough to host the family when they visited for the planned family reunion in October, but Mr. Covid came.  I've told the owner we only want to do upkeep on the house to keep it dry on the inside, and that if the outside of the house falls apart, well, that's on her and she understands.

----------


## panama hat

> You can ask me anything, PH.


 :Smile: 






> Classes for me are 25 minutes.


Thank you.  Sounds like a good amount of work, spaced out the rest of the week.  Are the majority of your participants students or professionals, to have the week-end free or have the self-discipline to do some educational program on a Sat or Sun.  

Whatever it is it seems to suit you - well done

----------


## Saint Willy

> Last night I had classes from 10 am to midnight,


Is that a sustainable load or is it particularly busy or (or the times spaced out right now) 

At least the dollars are coming in.

----------


## katie23

@topper - good to know that you were able to come to an agreement with your landlady. Re: internet & electricity supply, I wish you all the best with that, as it can get very variable.

Re: housing, it may be too early to ask, but have you looked into newly developed subdivisions or house resales? Since I think your plan is to stay permanently in PI, it will be good to think of these things as well - in the long run. Your wife is a citizen, so she can own real property. In the title/ deed, it will be in her name but shown as married to you. (E.g. Maria Cruz, Filipino citizen, married to Topper Smith, USA citizen). I don't know if you desire to live in a farm/ suburb/ city setup, so you'll have to decide. Prices in the provinces are also cheaper than in the city. Exanple: my mom's neighbor - he's originally from Davao, and he recently bought property (farmland in Davao) which costs P50k for 100 sqm, so it's just 500 pesos per sqm. In my hometown, recently it's 7k per sqm (more so if in Metro Manila).

There's a young UK couple, Coshan Uncharted on YT, who recently bought a 2-storey apartment (rowhouse) in a new subdivision in Iloilo city. The reason they were able to buy that (even if both were foreigners) is that the house/land is on condominium title. It's classified as a low-rise condominium. As you probably know, there are restrictions re: foreigners owning real property in PI (and the rest of SE Asia). Foreigners cannot own land (unless via a corporation or special circumstances), but they can own condominium units. Of the total condominium dev't, foreigners can only own 40%. Unfortunately, due to covid they can't visit their property now, but from their update vid they hope to visit next year if/when the country opens up to tourists.

More on PI property ownership here:

Land Ownership and Property Acquisition in the Philippines

Best wishes to you & your wife, and let's hope PI is able to get the numbers down & opens up to tourism soon.  Remember if things don't go as planned, just think: it's more fun in the Philippines! Cheers!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

^ Thanks again so much Katie!

I figure it's time for an update if anyone is still interested.....

Bacolod is back under quarantine.  There's no public transportation, but you can hire point to point drivers.  Restaurants are closed again for dining in, curfew is from 10 - 4 and alcohol can only be sold between some point in the morning and 6 pm for in home consumption only.

Yesterday, Bacolod recorded only 58 new cases of covid, down from triple digits so I don't think the quarantine thing is going away soon. 

We have to have a quarantine pass to go out if you're not working, my wife can go out of the house on Tues, Thurs and Saturday to go shopping but as there's no public transport, we're basically back to shopping at our shitty little Savemore.  

As I'm working past the curfew, I get to see the late night checkpoints in action.  It's usually a couple of soldiers playing on their phones as we blast past in my driver's car.  They pretend to check, we pretend to go along with the rules. 

Right now there is supposedly almost 1500 active cases of covid here in my little city.  People are starting to question the government's numbers, needless to say.  

The working online thing is going well, no complaints on that front.  I've got as much work as I can handle.

Lastly, my chuckle has been looking at the citiy's PIO page.  There are more task forces/action committees/councils than I can count.  I'm guessing there is a task force whose assignment is to keep track of the task forces and what they're responsible for.  

We looked at a house in the 'hood here that has a fiber optic internet connection to rent with an option to buy, but I think they think their little house is made of gold.  

Ah well......

----------


## aging one

> It's usually a couple of soldiers playing on their phones as we blast past in my driver's car.


You have a car and driver now?

----------


## panama hat

> You have a car and driver now?

----------


## Topper

AO, I have a taxi driver that I pay a touch extra for to pick me up every night, I go to my cube by trike in the morning.

----------


## katie23

^you're living the high life, topper! Trike service in the morning and private taxi in the evening!  :Very Happy:  (but good onya for supporting the local economy - if they're your regular drivers, I'm sure they appreciate the income.)

Keep your eyes & ears open for house/ land resale. Farmland in the boondocks is cheaper, but then it may not have a road/ right of way, electricity, water connection (to the municipal water system) and of course, internet! So maybe a subdivision lot is the way to go. (subdivision = mooban or gated community, for non-PI folks) 

I think I've read somewhere that the lockdown in Bacolod is for three weeks and will last until the end of the month. Good luck, hang in there!

Btw, the president has declared that PI will be under a state of calamity until Sept 2021 (but may be extended or lifted, depending on circumstances). Whether this means no foreign tourist arrivals until it's lifted = no one knows.

Link here
Duterte places PH under state of calamity until Sept. 2021: battle vs. COVID-19 pandemic continues - Manila Bulletin

----------


## Topper

> Keep your eyes & ears open for house/ land resale.


Agreed.  We're basically keeping our ears open to find a place that we can assume cheaply. 

You're right about the lockdown, it's only til the end of the month, but the mayor is pumping up the need to keep up the quarantine if necessary.  My guess...the end of October.  

If nothing else, it gives me an excuse to work tons of hours.  It's not like I can head out of the city to hit the beach.

----------


## fishlocker

> The English language capabilities are one of the main draw-cards for Filipino/a nurses.  You just have to feel sorry for the country that made them and now needs them.  Of course there is the financial imperative


Agreed,  I feel for the PI nurses. They can stay there and make on average 150k Pesos or about 3100 usd per year or after a few years experience come to the USA and average about 74k usd per year. 

RN Salary -Registered Nurse wages and employment information

----------


## panama hat

> Agreed, I feel for the PI nurses. They can stay there and make on average 150k Pesos or about 3100 usd per year or after a few years experience come to the USA and average about 74k usd per year.


Except that you spectacularly missed the point, well done.

----------


## fishlocker

On the contrary.  I got the point and poked you with it. Hook line and sinker. 

Go fish :bananaman:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## panama hat

Ummmm . .  .  ok.   :Sad:

----------


## katie23

Hi Topper, I saw this YT vid of a guy getting his 13a (resident visa) recently. For some unknown reason, I can't get the link to the vid, but his channel is The Black Filipino TV. He's from NY, USA and has been living here for 4 years or so. If I remember correctly, you came here on 1-year balikbayan visa? But you'd have to change that to 13a before it expires, or else you'll have to shift to the 2-month tourist visa extensions. 

His channel got recommended to me because I saw a Tagaytay video he posted recently. I've been to Tagaytay several times and just miss it - haven't been there because of the lockdown.

Hope you & yours are well. Cheers!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Hi Topper, I saw this YT vid of a guy getting his 13a (resident visa) recently. For some unknown reason, I can't get the link to the vid, but his channel is The Black Filipino TV. He's from NY, USA and has been living here for 4 years or so. If I remember correctly, you came here on 1-year balikbayan visa? But you'd have to change that to 13a before it expires, or else you'll have to shift to the 2-month tourist visa extensions. !


Think you're wrong, Katie. I was on a balikbayan for about eight or ten years before I finally got off my ass and got permanent residence status. To keep on a balikbayan, you have to leave the country once a year (with spouse) and then reenter and get a new one; can stay out for a month or a day...no worries.

----------


## katie23

^Yes, I may be wrong. But, for the balikbayan visa, topper would have to leave the country before his 1 year is up, right? He arrived here in March, so he'd have to leave in March next year. As it is, we don't know if the travel restrictions would have eased by then. If there will still be 14-day quarantine, covid test prior to flight, etc. There was this announcement from Pres Du30 that PI is in a state of calamity until Sept 2021.

The guy in the vlog said that they went to immigration 7 times (or had their appt cancelled 7 times) because of the current situation. He paid an agent to fix work on his papers - yes there was a fee, but less hassle for him. The guy lives in Pasig, so I assume that he went to the main BI ofc in/ near Intramuros.

Whatever topper chooses for his next visa extension, it's up to him, I guess.

Edit: btw, I've heard/seen from other expat vlogger YT channels that PI is not issuing balikbayan visas at the moment due to covid. If you're a foreugn national & have a wife/ minor kids in PI, you can enter PI but you must apply for a visa in the PI embassy of the country you reside in.  (experience of Overstay Road - he has a minor kid) - lots of docs involved. If you're a married couple living abroad (example USA), if the woman is still a PI citizen, she can enter PI, subject to quarantine procedures. The foreigner husband has to apply for a visa in the PI embassy. From some comments, I've read that some foreigner husbands were denied the visa because the travel was not deemed essential (it's not for reconciliation purposes since they're living together abroad). If the wife has given up her PI citizenship (and not a dual citizen), she'll have to apply for a visa as well (e. g. if she wants to visit family).

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Yep. He would need to leave before his year ends, but that was pre-shitstorm. Not sure about now. I finally got permanent resident status just because I got tired of calendar watching.

----------


## katie23

@davis - I've seen from Bud Brown's channel (another US expat vlogger - he's been married to his Filipina wife for ~50 years) that he & his wife are applying/ have applied for the 13g visa.

The 13g visa is applicable to former PI citizens & their spouse +  children. Apparently, Bud & his wife have been on BB visa & just leave rhe country once a year. Their BB visa has expired & they're now on tourist visa. The BI advised them (I think) that they could apply for the 13g since his wife is a former PI citizen. I guess due to the current situation, they don't want to leave the country and if they're on tourist visa, they won't be allowed re-entry. So they've applied for the 13g. Apparently, his wife has problems with her birth certificate, so it's difficult & costly to get her dual citizenship, so they're going through the 13g route so that they can become residents. They're both retired & in their 70s, so they've made PI as their home base.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Sounds like they have a bit of a mess. Mine was pretty easy. My wife is a dual citizen. She handled all the paperwork. I made one appearance at main immigration - in and done in under an hour. Since then, wife drops by local immigration office once a year and pays a few pesos to get my scrap of paper showing I updated; new ID card - also at local office - every five years.


Just looked at my ID. Under visa type it says "SEC 13A". No idea how that differs from the 13g you're talking about, or if it does. Mine was issued in 2012.

----------


## katie23

^from my understanding, 13A is for permanent residence for foreign spouses of PI nationals (including dual cirizens), while 13G is for permanent residence for former PI nationals (natural born Filipinos who gave up their PI citizenship) + spouse & children.

In Bud Brown's case, it's easier for him & his wife to get 13G visa & get PR status than the hassle of renewing tourist visas every 2 months. From what I've heard, BI isn't issuing 6-month tourist visas at the moment, only 2-month visas are being issued.

In topper's case, IMO it will be easier for him to apply for 13A before his BB visa expires. Due to the current situation, we don't know when the country will open up again & when air travel will be normal.

In some vloggers channels, I've heard that some expats who have been on tourist visas for 3 years - they've been told to get out (and no idea when they can re-enter due to travel restrictions). Seems BI is tightening the noose as well.

Btw, it's not uncommon to have problems with the birth certificate in PI - I know of someone who has problems with hers. She hasn't fixed it, since it's costly - needs court hearing, publication of name change in major newspaper, and of course $$$.

----------


## katie23

Just saw from another vlog (Jumping Places) that it cost them ~160 usd (P8,000) per person for a covid swab test. They did the tests at Makati Medical Center a few weeks ago. It was a requirement for their flight to Portugal, where the guy's parents live. They're travel vloggers & don't have any home base, so they'll stay with his parents for a while (and make vids in Portugal). They said they chose Makati Med bcos it guaranteed results in 48 hours (even if it's more expensive than others). There are other test centers but they provide results in 3-5 days. The flight requirement is that the covid test has to be taken in the past 72 hours. 

Covid test in my town cost P3,500 (~70 usd), accdg to my chicken seller who had the test a few weeks ago. Michael V (a popular comedian here) had covid and his test cost P6,000 (~120 usd) at St Luke's hospital. Varying cost for different providers. 

So even if it's now allowed for Filipino citizens to travel abroad, I doubt that many people will be travelling out because of the costly & laborious requirements (barangay clearance, police clearance, municipal clearance, health cert = those are at local level). At the national level, one needs covid test, health & travel insurance, and sign the form/waiver saying that you're aware of the consequences of travelling during covid. Then covid test upon arrival, quarantine in gov't approved hotel until release of result, then if negative, 14-day quarantine at home. 

It's still more fun in the Phils!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

About the visa stuff, we figure we'll wait until after the first of the year.  I figure that America's covid cases will be so high that I will be able to claim covid amnesty from being returned to my homeland.   :Smile: 

Yesterday we moved into our new apartment.  It's a nice, fully furnished place with internet access and a genset.  We're paying a touch more for it, but it will eliminate my office rental and transportation costs to my office.  It already feels like "home" and it's only our second night here.  I'll be able to work from home in a couple of weeks when  the fiber line is installed.  I'll take some pictures of the new "hood" and post them up soon.  

I was bitching about how long it takes to get internet service here...in Bangkok, you make a phone call and the tech is out there the next day.  Here, it's at least a month if not more.  The guy I was whining to explained that it's not really the ISP's fault, but the explosive need for internet access.  Here, most schools are doing online classes, so the demand went from normal to crazy overnight and the ISP's here are struggling and here people still use internet cafes.  

That's about it for now..  I'll get pics up within the next day or so.

----------


## katie23

^heh.  :Very Happy:  There's no covid visa amnesty. Lots of Chinese ppl will be deported because they overstayed their visa. It's in the news section, but here's another link.

Philippines to expel thousands of Chinese nationals amid immigration scandal | South China Morning Post

Good luck on your 13A visa application. From the vlogger's description, it seemed pretty straightforward, just submit all documents asked for. Since you're in the province, maybe it will be faater - fewer applicants (?).

Congrats on your new apartment! I hope the conditions are better. You have a genset & will be able to work from home - cool!

Btw, if you're tired of paying high rent (you said that new apt costs more), you could look into foreclosed units which were financed through banks or PAG-IBIG fund (HDMF/ Housing Development Mutual Fund - it's like Sally Mae or Freddie Mac in the USA). I know of some subdivision units here (whether detached house or rowhouse unit) wherein the owners gave up on it because they couldn't afford the monthly payments. If your wife worked before, she probably was a member of HDMF and she would have to reactivate her membership.

Btw, there are 2 storms coming - one is a potential supertyphoon which will affect Luzon. The 2nd is projected to affect Visayas / Mindanao + maybe south Luzon (based on satellite pics).

Signals 3 and 4 may be raised due to potential 'super typhoon' Rolly | Inquirer News

Cheers and all the best to you & yours.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

Thanks again Katie,

Rolly has made it's presence known the last couple of days, it's been pretty stormy here, but we're in the rain bands I think....we'll get an hour or two of clear skies, then it will storm for a while, then clear again, repeat as needed.

Our problem with housing is that we need furniture/internet/electricity in order for me to work from home.  

What really has gotten my attention through the last couple of typhoons is how rock steady both the electricity and internet has been.  I guess it only goes out when the weather is perfect.  :Smile: 

We're going to visit immigration very soon to see what my options are...

Take care and be safe Katie!

----------


## Topper

My latest whining/update...

On the plus side, we love our little apartment, it's absolutely perfect.  It's more like serviced apartment.  We have a maid that comes once a month and she basically cleans and inspects the place.  Our shower curtain wasn't up to her standards, so she had it replaced, for free.  Fooking cool.  The security guards are great and extremely helpful.  We're generally blown away.  The generator pops on in just over a minute when the power goes out so that's cool.   Right now, getting internet installed has been the only problem.

My wife has been dutifully buying Christmas presents and food supplies to send to Bangkok over the last few weeks. She went to ship some stuff today and was told that only documents and T-shirts could be shipped and this was by two shipping companies.  We've received a care package from BKK without difficulty, but going the other way appears to be limited.  I guess we'll bring Christmas with us when we go back in March.

We're now under a 11 pm curfew vice 10, that's been about the only major change in quarantine status.  No beer after six is still in affect.  From my observation mask wearing is becoming less fashionable, which is increasing my paranoia about round 2 or 3 or whatever.  

Work has been booming, I did a record number of classes in November but it looks like December and January are going to suck burro balls.  Our big worry now is where we're going to travel to in order to renew my visa or what plan B will be.

----------


## Topper

Well, here's some pictures of the BBQ outside our house...literally right downstairs.

----------


## katie23

Hi topper, thanks for the pics & update. Such BBQ places are common in my hood too, but without the crab.

Re: your visa status, my advice would be to apply for the 13A. I don't think int'l travel will normalize by March - you'll need covid test (either before and/or after, depends on airline & destination). Accdg to the PI govt, we'll still be in some form of quarantine this year. Vaccine rollout (for ordinary ppl, not VIPs) will start in March or 2nd qtr, at least that's the target. So it's masks & social distancing until then. I think it will be 3rd qtr before the country opens up to int'l tourism. 

Aside from covid tests, you may have to quarantine in Manila, then again when you return to Bacolod (depends on local govt). 

You could either get a 2-month tourist visa (that's what some foreign youtubers do) but you have to renew it every time. Since you're married to a citizen, then I think it's better to get the 13A and be on track to permanent residency (will be cheaper in the long run, in terms of visa fees). Another thing is that most neighboring countries are still closed to tourists or they have many requirements, like TH or Sri Lanka. Good luck!

----------


## bsnub

> Well, here's some pictures of the BBQ outside our house...literally right downstairs.


 :Puke: 

The rest looks good though.

----------


## cyrille

Well, good...ish.

----------


## katie23

@snub - Lol. Those are chicken intestines & fairly common here. There are pig intestines too, as well as chicken heads & feet. The brown squares are made from blood (not sure if pig or chicken). In some parts of the country, they also eat pig's brain - sauté it with salt, onion & garlic, and dip some bread in it. Bon appetit!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Well, here's some pictures of the BBQ outside our house...literally right downstairs.



Looks delicious!

----------


## bsnub

> Bon appetit!


 :Puke:

----------


## katie23

^Lol. Snub, I searched for this. I found it quite funny at the time. The guy ate pig's brain & balut (boiled fertilized duck egg). PI delicacies! Cheers!  :Very Happy: 




@topper - sorry for the thread derail!

----------


## Topper

> Re: your visa status, my advice would be to apply for the 13A. I don't think int'l travel will normalize by March


And that's the thing...I'll leave here, quarantine for 14 days, fly back and then be put in quarantine for 14 days.  We're off to talk with immi in the next couple of days.

The nearest "big" immi office is on Iloilo, where I would have to do the whole 28 day quarantine thing just to visit immigration.

----------


## armstrong

LOL shit just got real

----------


## bsnub

> The guy ate pig's brain & balut (boiled fertilized duck egg). PI delicacies! Cheers!


Do you eat this? Fuck I am so drunk right now. Almost 9am here and was at my homeboys house for a cook off and drinkfest. So glad I was able to walk home, but it has been a torrent of rain here, and I slipped on the walk down the hill this morning. Thankfully I was close to home and able to change out of those wet clothes. Now I should sleep but I have a couple of White Claws to drink and a brekkie burrito.  :Smile: 

Good lord.

----------


## Saint Willy

G


> Now I should sleep but I have a couple of White Claws to drink and a brekkie burrito.



difficult choice

----------


## bsnub

> difficult choice


I forgot to mention that I got a couple of McDonald's egg and sausage things too. The lady passed out, so I may as well eat her tucker While I polish of these claw things.  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> I forgot to mention that I got a couple of McDonald's egg and sausage things too. The lady passed out, so I may as well eat her tucker While I polish of these claw things.



Superb plan.

----------


## katie23

@snub - I've been eating balut as a kid. As for the pig's brain, haven't tried it. But if I go to Cebu and find it, then I'll eat it.  :Very Happy: 

@topper - oops, I forgot that you need to quarantine if you travel to a different island. Yes, AFAIK only the big immi offices accept 13A applications. Maybe you'd be better off on a 2-month or 6-month tourist visa until the situation eases & quarantines are not needed. A 2-month tourist visa extension costs ~3k pesos (~60 usd, for reference) based on what I've seen in vlogs. Good luck on your immi visit.

----------


## tomcat

> I've been eating balut as a kid. As for the pig's brain, haven't tried it. But if I go to Cebu and find it, then I'll eat it.


...poverty certainly affects the menu...have you tried boiled shoes?...

----------


## panama hat

> Do you eat this?


Lots of people eat sheep brain . . . grilled with a nice béchamel sauce - beautiful.  The only disconcerting thing is hearing the saw cut the skull into two

----------


## cyrille

> LOL shit just got real


Well that's a rootin' tootin' wtf were you talkin' about there, pardner.

----------


## bsnub

> Lots of people eat sheep brain .


 :Puke:

----------


## Mendip

My mum tells me about eating sheep brains spread on toast during the war. 

It's something I've always meant to try but it's not so easy to get in the UK... I think something to do with a ban on eating the nervous system of animals after the mad cow episode.

It seems hard to get a lot of stuff from UK butchers now... even tripe is hard to get.

----------


## panama hat

Sheep brain with béchamel sauce - yumm



> 


 :rofl: 





> tripe


 :Puke:

----------


## bsnub

> My mum tells me about eating sheep brains spread on toast during the war.


My grandfather was a widower/bachelor for the last half of his life. He did not keep much in the fridge and tended to eat at the pub where he spent his evenings. The only thing you could count on being in the fridge was a jar of pickled pigs feet. He would come home from the pub good and lathered up and usually go right for them. Tried to get me to eat them countless times. I relented once and never again.

----------


## tomcat

> I relented once


...why? Was granddad bigger than you?...

----------


## Topper

In Kentucky, brains and eggs are a common diner menu item.  I never tried it.

----------


## bsnub

> ...why? Was granddad bigger than you?...


I am 6'3 tall. Granddad was 6'5". Answer your question?  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> The brown squares are made from blood (not sure if pig or chicken). In some parts of the country, they also eat pig's brain - sauté it with salt, onion & garlic, and dip some bread in it.


Ahhh yes Katie, the oh so famous "Chocolate Meat" (Said with that filipino accent  :Smile: ). I always chuckle at the Filipinos and Thais that complain about gout and they need look no further then the food they eat. I have tried to educate my FIL that all his aches in his legs are not from eating chicken breast or thighs. Its from eating chicken guts, pig guts and anything else inside either one of those livestock.

----------


## Stumpy

> brekkie burrito.


Man that sounds GREAT. I miss those here. Lil Sausage, scrambled eggs, onions, Chorizo, cheese and some Habanero Tabasco sauce with an ice cold beer. Perfect at 7am or before a day on the lake wakeboarding... :Smile:

----------


## Topper

It's chicken again tonight from Chooks to Go!  Roasted chicken rather than BBQ.

----------


## bsnub

> Lil Sausage, scrambled eggs, onions, Chorizo, cheese and some Habanero Tabasco sauce with an ice cold beer.


Indeed. It was a treat indeed. Thankfully the taco truck up the street staffed by two Mexican ladies is top-notch.

----------


## Stumpy

> Indeed. It was a treat indeed. Thankfully the taco truck up the street staffed by two Mexican ladies is top-notch.


I have to say there are only a few things I actually miss in the US and that has to be one. Some of them Taco trucks or Tri tip trucks throw down some damn good food. There used to be this "Texas BBQ" truck that had ribs to die for. Even my wife, when we were living in Cali, would say... "Can we go find that truck and order a bunch of those ribs"  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Some of them Taco trucks or Tri tip trucks throw down some damn good food.


As a kid growing up we didn't have taco trucks in Washington they started showing up like 20 years ago. Now there is a metric ton of them and most are really good and super cheap too.

----------


## Topper

I actually have somethings that might be of interest to share.....

I went to immigration today (that's right, it's been almost a year) to see what my non travelling options are....I can change over to a tourist visa that I can extend for 6 months at a time for three years max.  It's a bit expensive, 12k pesos but all I have to do is fill out the form, the wife can bring my passport and get it stamped, no problem.  The immi lady suggested I do that until I can travel to the next island over to apply for my resident's visa.

The immigration office is just a little one room building that had a total of 1 person waiting in front of me.  Next time, pictures for sure.  It's amazingly the opposite of Chaeng Wattana, in virtually every way.

We also figured out how to get our internet installed.  We had a chat with a friend that works at an ISP, and he said you have to bribe an installer to do the job.  Hopefully our "high speed" internet will be installed this week at an estimated cost of 2000 pesos.

I had shakshuka for the first time for breakfast today....it was pretty damn good.

----------


## tomcat

> I had shakshuka for the first time for breakfast today....it was pretty damn good.


...what is the recipe? That pic doesn't look like the shakshuka I remember...

----------


## lom

> what is the recipe? That pic doesn't look like the shakshuka I remember.


regional discrepancy..

----------


## katie23

@topper - congrats on your visa renewal. Hopefully in 6 months, you'll be able to travel to the other island to apply for 13A. I think the application costs 7-8k pesos (last time I checked, so it's definitely cheaper than constant tourist visa renewals) and that's good for 1 year. If you get approved, you'll be a probationary resident. Then after 1 year, you need to apply again to become a permanent resident.

By the way, from what I've read there are 3 ways to lose PR in PH: 1) you stayed away from the country for 2 years, 2) you committed a crime in PH, 3) your marriage is over & your wife reports that it to immigration. So you'd better treat your wife well!  :Very Happy: 

(Also, don't be a pr**k because foreigners have been deported & blacklisted, like the case of the Spaniard last year who disrespected the policemen in his gated village - it made the news.)

----------


## Topper

> ...what is the recipe? That pic doesn't look like the shakshuka I remember...


It was in a restaurant, so while I can't guess exactly, I would say 1/2 cup of tomato sauce, 1/2 cup of canned diced tomatoes, garlic, garlic, salt, white pepper with a heap of feta cheese with a couple of poached eggs.  I've never seen it on a menu before so I thought I'd give it a try.  I've seen youtube vids that have shown me that the recipe was lacking a few vital ingredients like sauted onions and bell pepper.




> regional discrepancy..


There's much of that here...the wife had "Thai" food....she vowed never again outside of Thailand.




> (Also, don't be a pr**k because foreigners have been deported & blacklisted, like the case of the Spaniard last year who disrespected the policemen in his gated village - it made the news.)


Thanks Katie, I think for the wise, messing with immigration officials is usually fairly obvious.  Aww....the stories I can tell of pricks I've seen at Chaeng Wattana.

----------


## Topper

Well, it looks like we're in for our first bit of a blow since I got here...a strong tropical depression is supposed to make a visit on Sunday.



My driver (being the taxi guy who I've arranged a ride with in the evenings I work) said it floods about knee deep when a storm comes, but I don't believe him, he's usually overly optimistic.

----------


## tomcat

...^so that's where Bacalod is...near Oz...

----------


## lom

> so that's where Bacalod is


Bacolod




> near Oz


??

----------


## Topper

> ??


near is a relative term.....

----------


## tomcat

> ??


...I didn't mean Australia...

----------


## lom

> ...I didn't mean Australia...


I didn't imply that.  
The ?? indicates that I don't understand what you mean with oz and I'm not any wiser after your reply..

----------


## Saint Willy

Good to see things all working out Topper. Stay safe in that storm.

----------


## tomcat

> I don't understand what you mean with oz


...a reference to a land far away in the mist...

----------


## cyrille

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

'The Wizard of Oz' starts in a hurricane, lom.

----------


## katie23

@tc - not everyone is an English native speaker or grew up with Hollywood references. I also didn't get it until cyrille's post above.  :Smile:  I think Lom is a Scandy.

@topper - hang in there. Signal #1 typhoon is pfft, nothing to worry about. You have to experience a signal #3 or mag 6+ earthquake to be scared.  :Smile:  It's sunny here in south Luzon.

----------


## Topper

> 'The Wizard of Oz' starts in a hurricane, lom.


Tornado, actually.

Got my internet installed yesterday and I worked at home last night and today.  It's nice.

----------


## Saint Willy

:party43:

----------


## Topper

It's really nice, KW.  I'm enjoying it immensely!

----------


## panama hat



----------


## cyrille

> *30/10/2020* Yesterday we moved into our new apartment. It's a nice, fully furnished place with internet access and a genset.
> I was bitching about how long it takes to get internet service here...in Bangkok, you make a phone call and the tech is out there the next day. Here, it's at least a month if not more.





> *24/02/2021* Got my internet installed yesterday


So, Topper, has the whole process taken nearly four months?

----------


## Topper

> So, Topper, has the whole process taken nearly four months?


Yep, 4 months + incentive bonus for the guy that got it done, from start to finish, he was able to get us internet in a week.  

The co-working space I was working at has had an application in since November as well to get a second provider (the same ISP as myself) in for backup purposes.  Even businesses can't get service unless they know someone.

As always, money greases the wheels...

----------


## armstrong

Sounds more third world than Thailand.

----------


## hallelujah

> Sounds more third world than Thailand.


It is. Some great beaches and scenery, but the towns, cities and many of the rural areas are absolute shitholes with some of the worst poverty I've seen anywhere.

And then there's the food and those fucking accents.  :Sad:

----------


## panama hat

> It is. Some great beaches and scenery, but the towns, cities and many of the rural areas are absolute shitholes with some of the worst poverty I've seen anywhere.
> 
> And then there's the food and those fucking accents.


Perfectly sums up the Philippines

----------


## Latindancer

^^ What is thee matter, sorrrr ? Wouldn't you like som nice pork crackling to go weeth yorr greasy bacon and baloot  ?

----------


## Topper

> Sounds more third world than Thailand.


Yep it is....while I can't argue with the comments above too much, it is like living in a village.  Sure, everyone is poor, but they're making the best of it, finding happiness where they can.  

A sign a saw today....

----------


## katie23

^lol. Yes, lots of signs with wrong spelling or grammar in PI. But to be fair, English is a 2nd language.

Re: topper's place, Bacolod - it's a city in a small island. In many ways, it's still very provincial. I'm sure there have been many changes since my last visit years ago, but from topper's description, it's still very laid back. I would liken it to maybe Khon Kaen or Udon Thani in TH (but I think UT is bigger & more progressive - I've visited UT). When you go around the province & smaller towns, it's farmlands then small town center, then farmlands again. 

I think there are also more brownouts (power outage) because the electricity supply in the islands isn't enough. The electricity situation is better in Luzon since there are more power sources. I've visited a petrol-based company & a solar farm, which both supply power to the grid.

Re: cost of living, I have seen several expat vids wherein they ask: can I live on 1,000 usd per month? (usually from American expats or expat wanna-bes) Answer: yes, but it depends on location & lifestyle. In the provinces, you can rent a small apartment (no a/c) for 2-3k pesos (40-60 $), or you can rent a condo unit in the Manila area for 50k pesos (1k $) or higher. For food, you can eat local produce & eat cheaply, or you can eat Western style & splurge. 

That $1,000 budget won't last long if you get ill or become involved in an accident, though. In PI private hospitals, no money = no treatment.

One also has to factor in the visa renewal fees, transportation options, slow Internet in many areas, power outs, storms, earthquakes, covid restrictions (face masks & shields, travel pass), etc.

----------


## Topper

We had heard rumors of the new 20 piso coin, but it was unseen until today....

----------


## tomcat

> We had heard rumors of the new 20 piso coin, but it was unseen until today....


...things are a bit slow on the news front then...

----------


## cyrille

Says the poster who would start a thread for a pic of food that resembled a knob.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## happynz

> We had heard rumors of the new 20 piso coin, but it was unseen until today....


What does 20 Piso get? Something like an ice lolly, a glass of sugarcane juice?

----------


## Topper

> ...things are a bit slow on the news front then...


Things have been slow here for a while...which is good, I reckon.




> What does 20 Piso get? Something like an ice lolly, a glass of sugarcane juice?


Not much, a bottle of water...

----------


## Hugh Cow

Always wondered how a good Thai restaurant in the Phil would go. Aquiring the veges and rice doesn't seem to be a problem

----------


## Topper

> Always wondered how a good Thai restaurant in the Phil would go. Aquiring the veges and rice doesn't seem to be a problem


Just the opposite, its hard to get good veggies here, strangely enough.  Basil and coriander in particular are rare finds and a cause for celebration.  

Both the Thai places here have gone under.  I tried one and the food wasn't that great.  My wife has been learning how to make Thai food that actually tastes like Thai food from youtube.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Keep on keeping on Topper!

You and your missus are a good team!

----------


## tomcat

> Basil and coriander in particular are rare finds and a cause for celebration.


...seeds from the States to start a small herb garden?...

----------


## Saint Willy

All the best Topper!

----------


## Topper

> ...seeds from the States to start a small herb garden?...


We've thought about that, but neither the wife or I possess anything close to a green thumb.  We did pick up 2 kilos of avocados for about $3 US today.  45B/kilo, delivered, isn't that bad.  

Thanks LT and KW.  We know our way around now so it's not as bad as it was when we first got here.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Thanks LT and KW. We know our way around now so it's not as bad as it was when we first got here.


Good to hear you are settled.

----------


## Topper

> Good to hear you are settled.


Thanks...now that I'm working from home, the wife and I have gotten into just a better groove than when I was in Bangkok.  It's pretty nice.  I just wish the place would open up so I can go to a decent beach.

----------


## katie23

^OMG, the 20-peso coin! I'd better save up some crisp 20p bills before they go out of circulation.

I feel bad if the money in paper form is converted into a coin, as it's devalued. The 5 & 10 peso coins were notes before (green & brown notes, respectively). But it's cheaper to make coins than notes (accdg to the PH Central Bank), so there it is...

@topper - glad that you've settled in. Do you still have to quarantine (or PCR test) if going to another island?

I haven't left Luzon in >1 year. I did visit Manila for a day, to work on some papers. The MRT train cars weren't filled to full capacity (for social distancing). Guards all around to implement the rules (face mask & shield, distance).

Re: opening up, probably next year (or December at the earliest), when more people have been vaccinated.

Have you guys been vaccinated? You can probably register online or through your barangay. If your wife has co-morbidities, she's A3 and that group is being jabbed now.

My mom (senior, A2) has had her 1st jab (free, Sinovac). She has a vax card & she's scheduled to have the 2nd dose this month.

If you've been following the news, nowadays to travel interzonal (diff region or island) you have to be vaccinated or have a negative test result (and/ or quarantine).

Re: basil or coriander, you'll probably find them in small plant shops. I can find them here in my hood. Buy a pot or 2 and grow them.  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> We know our way around now so it's not as bad as it was when we first got here.


...how's the Tagalog coming along?...

----------


## happynz

^ "Ito ay malaki, mabaho, pero masarap."

 :Wink:

----------


## Hugh Cow

"Ito ay malaki, mabaho, pero masarap." Does that mean "I,m from New Zealand so lock up your sheep"?

----------


## katie23

@TC - in Bacolod, people speak Ilonggo/ Hiligaynon (another dialect). Topper would be better off learning that.

@hugh - happynz said: "This is big, smells bad but drlicious". Hmm... must be referring to durian?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rex Meksia

There is one called 'Lazy Cat'. Thinking of getting it.
Anyone have one?

----------


## Topper

edited

----------


## Topper

Tom, I've not learned any Illongo, Tagalog or any other of the local dialects.  Katie's right though, if I had to learn one, it would be Illongo, the local dialect, or English as most here speak some.

Katie, I've not gotten vaccinated yet.  Most of here is sinovac or Astra Zenaca from Thailand...and things in Thailand are sucking right now so it seems those aren't the best choices.

----------


## Topper

More exciting news from my new home!

I'm back to being a classroom teacher in Thailand again, abet online and a sub.  The money is very good though.

Today, I went to a furniture maker and ordered a table similar to this, to my (the wife's) very specific specifications.

36" x 48" dining table, with a 3" butcher's block top.



The table top is mahogany.  We also ordered some matching cutting boards ... but 2" thick instead of 3".

----------


## Saint Willy

Nice table but will be a bugger to move around

Gratz on the work

----------


## Topper

> Nice table but will be a bugger to move around


I have to admit, help is very inexpensive here, which was our thought.

----------


## Saint Willy

Touché

----------


## armstrong

Did you lose your Chinese students tops? I heard they stopped it all or something. 

The online Thai job is a good gif, probably online a while..

----------


## Saint Willy

> The online Thai job is a good gif, probably online a while


job?
gig? 
lark?

----------


## Topper

> Did you lose your Chinese students tops? I heard they stopped it all or something.


Never taught those evil communist bastards...I'll never teach a communist!!!!!!!!




> The online Thai job is a good gif, probably online a while..


I've been teaching Thai and Vietnamese doing the "25 minute" lesson thing since I left BKK.  The classroom thing is only in the last couple of week.  It's kind of like being a radio DJ where you talk and and get fuck all response with a very occasional phone in.  Amazing....

----------


## OhOh

> Never taught those evil communist


 :rofl: 




> I've been teaching Thai and *Vietnamese*


_
"Vietnam is a socialist republic with a one-party system led by the Communist Party of Vietnam (CPV). The CPV espouses Marxism–Leninism"_ 

Politics of Vietnam - Wikipedia

----------


## Topper

> "Vietnam is a socialist republic with a one-party system led by the Communist Party of Vietnam (CPV). The CPV espouses Marxism–Leninism"


Oh fuck...what have I done!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## malmomike77

Served a cross section of fosillized wood for diner.

----------


## Topper

> Served a cross section of fosillized wood for diner.


Have another beer!

----------


## Topper

Well, I went to immi again to renew my tourist visa....it was a fooking nightmare!


I had to wait 10 minutes for some other guy to finish his stuff, then wait another 15 minutes to get my 6 month tourist visa done.  I can only to continue to extend my tourist visa for another 2-1/2 years.

I also got my ACR card...now I have a recognized form of ID here that, along with my passport, allows me to do things like open a bank account in my own name.

Total cost, 8,860 pesos...or about 5800B for a six month visa.

----------


## Saint Willy

Good news. 



> can only to continue to extend my tourist visa for another 2-1/2 years



 then what is the plan?

----------


## Switch

> Well, I went to immi again to renew my tourist visa....it was a fooking nightmare!
> 
> 
> I had to wait 10 minutes for some other guy to finish his stuff, then wait another 15 minutes to get my 6 month tourist visa done.  I can only to continue to extend my tourist visa for another 2-1/2 years.
> 
> I also got my ACR card...now I have a recognized form of ID here that, along with my passport, allows me to do things like open a bank account in my own name.
> 
> Total cost, 8,860 pesos...or about 5800B for a six month visa.


Wot! No marriage visa?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Well, I went to immi again to renew my tourist visa....it was a fooking nightmare!
> 
> 
> I had to wait 10 minutes for some other guy to finish his stuff, then wait another 15 minutes to get my 6 month tourist visa done.  I can only to continue to extend my tourist visa for another 2-1/2 years.
> 
> I also got my ACR card...now I have a recognized form of ID here that, along with my passport, allows me to do things like open a bank account in my own name.
> 
> Total cost, 8,860 pesos...or about 5800B for a six month visa.


Well done Topper.

Sounds like a breeze compared to Thailand.

----------


## helge

> my tourist visa





> Total cost, 8,860 pesos.





> No marriage visa?


A marriage visa will cost you more
Much more

 :Sorry1:

----------


## katie23

From what Topper has said before, he plans to get a 13A visa (that was my advice too). The 13A is a marriage visa/ resident visa for spouse of PH citizens. He can't apply for it yet because he can't go to Iloilo (another island), where there's a bigger immigration office that processes that type of visa. From his words before, the Bacolod immi office is small & doesn't process the 13A. 

From what I've read/ heard, all 13A applications have to be brought to the main office in Manila to be approved by the BI Commisioner, so it takes a few months. 

Topper can't go to Iloilo yet because of covid restrictions - he'll have to quarantine there for 14 days. Don't know if they've changed the rules for vaccinated people - which Topper & wife aren't yet. Vaccines are slow to reach the provinces, since they're prioritizing Manila & surrounds.

It's tough to do interzonal or inter-island travel here in PH. To do so, one usually needs a covid test and/or proof of vaccination. Sometimes there's quarantine (home) too, or a letter of acceptance from the municipality of the target destination (especially if by plane or boat/ ship/ ferry).

Hopefully in 6 months when Topper needs to renew again, vaccinations have increased and covid restrictions have decreased so he can process the 13A in Iloilo or Cebu (which has another big immi office).

----------


## Topper

> then what is the plan?


What Katie said....




> Iloilo or Cebu (which has another big immi office).


I prefer Iloilo as I can just take a ferry there.  Cebu means a long bus ride, then a ferry. 

I got my table today....



48" x 36" x 30" with a 3" mahogany top for about $175 with 3 matching cutting boards.

----------


## cyrille

You should make that back after about 2 weeks work.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

> You should make that back after about 2 weeks work.


It certainly seems that way....

We're trying to save up and get furniture that's going to last us for the duration. If we can get it cheap, then that's the ticket.

----------


## katie23

@topper - nice table, and it's mahogany too! It should last for your lifetime.  :Smile: 

From what I've heard/ read, the balikbayan visa of 1 year is included in the count of the 3 years allowed for a tourist visa. So you have 1.5 years left of tourist visa renewals. I remember that you arrived a few days before the lockdown, and we've been 1.5 years into this pandemic. Hope that inter-zonal/ inter-island travel eases up soon.

I've also heard that the 13A takes 3-6 months to be approved once you've submitted all required documents. One guy had it in ~3 months, but he's from Manila. Expect longer wait times since you're in the province (6 months?). I also don't know if the pandemic has lengthened the wait time for processing of docs by the govt (probably so).

From what I know, the DFA (Dept of Foreign Affairs) has a huge backlog for passport services. I tried the website - all slots are filled up for this year, for offices which are near me. 

I've heard that if you're an OFW and you have employment papers and badly need to leave, then you can walk-in at any DFA passport office. But if you're getting a PP for tourism - you gotta wait! I've read that it's the same for the US & UK - huge backlog for passports. Good thing that my PP still has long validity - I checked for a friend.

Many PH expats who are on tourist visas have been leaving the country because their 3-year stay is up. They can't do a visa run & come back the next day because PH is still closed to foreign tourists. 

There's also a new immigration law on the works. It's been approved by the House of Representatives and has been submitted to the Senate for review/ approval. Things are unclear if the 3-year tourist stay will remain under the new law (if it is passed).

----------


## Topper

Even though the news isn't that great, thanks again, Katie!

----------


## Saint Willy

That's a damn nice table, Topper. 





> We're trying to save up and get furniture that's going to last us for the duration.


In the end you get what you pay for, and buying quality is nearly always the smart thing to do!

----------


## Topper

> That's a damn nice table, Topper.


Thanks Willy, it was nice having dinner, that's for sure.  Here's a pic with it fitted out....

----------


## Saint Willy

Very classy!

----------


## PAG

^

I'm sure you'll have many great meals together there.   Maybe no balut though.....

----------


## Topper

> I'm sure you'll have many great meals together there. Maybe no balut though.....


Thanks!

They're commonly sold here, but there are lines....  :Smile: 

Next thing...get rid of the shitty plastic crap.

----------


## tomcat

> Next thing...get rid of the shitty plastic crap.


...you mean the melamine, I assume...

----------


## cyrille

> get rid of the shitty plastic crap.


Perhaps some softer lighting?

And is that a trolley on the right?

These things can take time, for sure.

Still - you've made a start.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

> ...you mean the melamine, I assume...


To be honest, I was just thinking of you....

Basically everything... "proper" dishware, silverware and glassware both, however our focus now is on furniture as that table and the desk I use to work on are the only pieces of furniture we own.  Oddly, the wife is reluctant to get rid of anything we brought from Bangkok, like the dishes...maybe she's trying to maintain a connection.

----------


## Topper

> And is that a trolley on the right?


Exactly....a proper pantry/cupboard where we can store food and pots and pans is very high on our list.  You'd all get a chuckle out of what we're using now.

----------


## cyrille

> Oddly, the wife is reluctant to get rid of anything we brought from Bangkok, like the dishes...maybe she's trying to maintain a connection.


Doesn't it have a pattern on it of something green?

Greens aren't often on the plate  chez toppsy.

----------


## Topper

> Doesn't it have a pattern on it of something green?
> 
> Greens aren't often on the plate chez toppsy.


You lost me there.....

----------


## Saint Willy

Evening beers caught up with him.

----------


## Topper

One thing that is incredibly popular here is chicken inasal (grilled chicken).

----------


## Saint Willy

To be fair, I like fried chicken a lot also!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Those insalubrious and into places are all over Negro's. Joe's inatoin dumaguette is good to

----------


## tomcat

> To be honest, I was just thinking of you....


... :rofl: ...you'll eventually get your place looking the way you want...and the melamine donated to deserving and appreciative relatives...

----------


## OhOh

> you mean the melamine, I assume...


_"Melamine resin or melamine formaldehyde (also shortened to melamine) is a resin with melamine rings terminated with multiple hydroxyl groups derived from formaldehyde.   This thermosetting plastic material is made from melamine and formaldehyde.[1]_ _"
_
_"Melamine resin is often used in kitchen utensils and plates (such as Melmac)."
_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melamine_resin

Yeah, plastic.

----------


## Norton

> One thing that is incredibly popular here is chicken inasal (grilled chicken).


Back in the 60s when I was in the PI the street vandors sold what they called monkey meat. Simular to oversized yakitori and very tasty. Not really monkey meat but chicken or pork.

Do vendors still refer to it as monkey meat or is that a thing of the past?

----------


## katie23

^I think that's in the past, Norton. I haven't heard chicken or pork meat being referred to as monkey meat.

Re: the melamine/ plastic plates, it's not advisable to put hot food there because the chemicals/ pladtic could leach out due to the heat.

I have melamine stuff (both in my apartment & in my parents' house) but I try not to use them for hot food - I use the real china plates for those.

----------


## OhOh

> I use the real china plates for those.


A few mats, China plates, pots and cups can, as you suggest, be an improvement:

Attachment 75314

----------


## sabang

Talking of pinoy cuisine, are you a fan of sisig Toppa?  :Smile:  Personally, I love the stuff.

----------


## Norton

> I think that's in the past, Norton. I haven't heard chicken or pork meat being referred to as monkey meat.


Like most of my life. Ancient history. Term was used in Olangapo city so maybe mostly there to humor the drunken sailors. After a hard night drinking, always made a few bucks winning a ballut eating contest. Definitely an aquired taste.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Yikes. You're a harder dude than me then.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Talking of pinoy cuisine, are you a fan of sisig Toppa? Personally, I love the stuff.


It's up there with balut...a place I won't go.  They do grilled chicken intestine at the inasal places next to my apartment though.

I'll stay with the chicken.  I can get both kinds, inasal and lechon meters from my doorstep.

----------


## Latindancer

Chicken intestine sounds rather Stone Age....

----------


## Loy Toy

I almost vomit when I smell those aged chicken eggs with the developed foetus inside.

----------


## tomcat

> I almost vomit when I smell those aged chicken eggs with the developed foetus inside.


...almost?...

----------


## Norton

Here ya go guys. Enjoy.  :rofl:

----------


## katie23

Why are y'all maligning my beloved balut?!  :Very Happy: 

Here's a near perfect pic of one that I had some months ago.  :Wink: 



Re: pork sisig, I like it but don't eat much of it nowadays (genetic/ health reasons).

@sabang - there are chicken & tofu versions of sisig in restos nowadays. I sometimes cook one of the two or mixed (chicken-tofu sisig).

@Norton - there are monkeys (and bats) in the mountains near Subic, so it's possible that the restos/ bars there (in olden days) served monkey meat. Or they could be pulling your (soldiers') leg. Kudos to you for winning balut-eating contests! 

Cheers all.

----------


## tomcat

> Kudos to you for winning balut-eating contests!


..balut-eating contests have no winners...

----------


## TizMe

> One thing that is incredibly popular here is chicken inasal


Mang Inasal is one of of our favourite fast foods restaurants.
They make a great Halo-halo as well.

Mang Inasal | Come For the Chicken, and Stay for the Halo-Halo at Mang Inasal

----------


## Topper

> Mang Inasal is one of of our favourite fast foods restaurants


The wife brought Mang home the other day for me to try.  It's pretty good and their sisig is delicious.

We got our first shot of Moderna today.  We were at a mall picking up my glasses and asked what's up to the vaccination people there.  They said fill out a form, we sat down and a lady walked between two rows of people pushing a shopping cart with her kit injecting people.  No online registration or anything, no hassle about me being a foreigner or any of that BS.  We go back in 28 days.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Balut is right up there with durian on the "Fuck No" scale....and durian would knock the stink off a skunk.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Good deal. Was wondering how folks were faring in the provinces. And Moderna too.

----------


## cyrille

One might be forgiven for thinking Thailand is an organisatonal basket case even in comparison to the Philippines.

 :Sad:

----------


## Topper

> and durian would knock the stink off a skunk.


I rather like dried durian, it kind of is close to dried banana in taste.





> One might be forgiven for thinking Thailand is an organisatonal basket case even in comparison to the Philippines.


Or someone very high is pushing Astra and limiting access to other vaccines.  Money drives most decisions in Thailand, IMO.  

Today we had our choice of sinovac, phizer or moderna.  Everyone there was in the Moderna line for their first shot.  I didn't see anyone getting phizer for their first shot.  Lots of people were coming in for sinovac, jab 2.

----------


## cyrille

> Or someone very high is pushing Astra and limiting access to other vaccines.


Personally I think Thailand might just be struggling a little more with its status in the world than the Philippines is.

So many Filipinos have travelled overseas to work over the last 40 years, and that may have broken down prejudice against the big noses.

My two months here have left me believing that it's still flourishing in Thailand.

I'm not bugged about it but I was at immigration today with my wife.

Oh man.

Maybe more tomorrow.

I'm still processing.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

Here's a video of the vaccination process where we first lived when we moved here, in Fortune Town...

----------


## katie23

^hey topper, what happened to your dream of being a YT celebrity in PH?  :Very Happy: 

Good thing there's Asia @ night! (who doesn't know how to pronounce Bacolod properly, despite living there for many years!)

P. S.  After you've had your 2nd dose, go to the Bureau of Quarantine (BOQ) website to apply for the yellow vax card. That card is recognized for international travel. There's usually a long queue for the online appointment since you'll be competing (for slots) with OFWs who need it for working abroad.

----------


## Topper

> ^hey topper, what happened to your dream of being a YT celebrity in PH?


I've found there's great benefit in anonymity....besides the world already has its fill of youtubers.  If I did anything, it would probably be a blog.  




> Good thing there's Asia @ night! (who doesn't know how to pronounce Bacolod properly, despite living there for many years!)


It's the same in Thailand...I've met several long term expats who pronounced the city "PaTAYya" rather than its Thai pronunciation.




> P. S. After you've had your 2nd dose, go to the Bureau of Quarantine (BOQ) website to apply for the yellow vax card. That card is recognized for international travel. There's usually a long queue for the online appointment since you'll be competing (for slots) with OFWs who need it for working abroad.


There's a Bureau of Quarantine?  As far as the online appointment stuff, most places allow walk ins from my personal experience, at least here.  I'll have my dearest ask about it on the facebook FTIGN (Filipino Talk/Information/Gossip Network) my wife is a part of. 

Thanks again, Katie!

----------


## Topper

Ah...there's not an Bureau of Quarantine here in BCD yet....

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) | Bureau of Quarantine

----------


## katie23

^that's the  "benefit" of living in the province, topper.  :Very Happy:  The news did say (around 2 months ago) that BOQ will open more offices in the provinces. Question is, when?

There's no walk-in for this ICV (yellow card) - you really must have an online appointment. That's because hundreds (maybe thousands) of OFWs are applying for it. You'll upload your docs then get a schedule. From the grapevine, the nearest schedule is 6 weeks away. I saw in the news (24 oras from GMA 7 network) that there are long lines for it in the Main BOQ office in Port Area, Manila.

When my 2nd dose is done, I'll apply for it and get it at their branch in Mall of Asia (and have a shopping side trip, lol).

The PH govt has also rolled out vaxcertph, but at present it's only available for residents of NCR (National Capital Region or Metro Manila), Region 3 and Region 4A (Calabarzon). Region 3 and 4A are the regions adjacent to Manila. Davis and I live in Region 4A.

Other regions will have to wait (another "benefit" of province life, heh). Just accept that things move slowly in PH.

Re: the ICV, as stated in the website, not everyone needs to get it - depends on your destination country. But I will be getting it as a "just in case" and it will give me more options re: countries to travel to in future.

Re: documents in PH, I've heard that passport appointments are also very hard to get by. Earliest appointment showing up on the site is for February! My passport is still valid, so not a current problem.

I've heard that for OFWs who have the papers to prove that they need to travel urgently, they can walk-in at DFA passport-giving offices.

Cheers!

Edit: if you live near an SM mall, this should be helpful :

SM Supermalls to open VAXCertPH booths nationwide

----------


## Topper

Thanks Katie,  I don't think anyone in the PI is too far from an SM mall...

Our passports are good I think, I know mine is till 2029, the wife got hers renewed just before we left Thailand.  

We're going to do the "just in case" stuff as well, you never know what you'll need so we plan to get all of the documentation we can.  We were thinking of going to Thailand around Christmas, but now we're thinking maybe the end of February.  Hopefully by then most of this stuff will be sorted out.  

If you come across any of the jalapeno spam, let me know and I send you some money to ship me some.   :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> If you come across any of the jalapeno spam, let me know and I send you some money to ship me some.


...planning to experiment on rats?...

----------


## katie23

> Thanks Katie,  I don't think anyone in the PI is too far from an SM mall...


You'd be surprised.  :Smile:  I once travelled (with friends) around 3-4 hours just to get to SM Iloilo city.  I spent the holidays in Antique province (pronounced An-TEE-keh, the Spanish/ Filipino way). I stayed with a friend and joined her family for a day trip to SM Iloilo. There's no SM in Antique province yet (that I know of). My friend's hometown is a 1-bank, 1-ATM town. No Jollibee, McD or 7/11. One Alfamart, I think (that was an improvement). 

I've visited her town twice. First time I visited, there was no ATM and we had to travel 1 hour by jeepney to San Jose city where the ATMs & banks are located. On my 2nd visit, the 1 bank had put up an ATM. Hooray! 

Re: vax cards, if you have foreign friends or if you're a member of an expat forum, tell them about the ICV yellow card & vaxcertph, especially if they plan to travel next year.

Re: SPAM, no I haven't seen the jalapeño or cheese flavor. I've just encountered the original, lite, less sodium & turkey flavors. Even in S&R (the Costco equivalent here), they don't sell those SPAM exotic variants. A pity.  :Very Happy: 

When/ if I go to Manila for shopping or errands, I'll look for exotic SPAM versions. Now the SPAM Viking song is ringing in my head - lovely SPAM, wonderful SPAM!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sabang

^ I'll be staying in Antique for a few months when this Covid sorts itself out a bit- Sibalom, nearest airport San Jose.  :Smile: 
Of course it's Panay, so Boracay and several other more appealing offshore cays and atolls are part of the plan.

----------


## katie23

^cool. I hope PH opens up to tourists next year.

I found Antique province too sleepy. Good for a visit (or retirement), but not a place to work or make $$. My friend and her siblings (all college grads) live & work in Luzon, in/ near Manila - better job prospects. One is an OFW in Japan.

Hope the world is in a better place next year. Cheers!

----------


## Topper

> ^ I'll be staying in Antique for a few months when this Covid sorts itself out a bit- Sibalom, nearest airport San Jose. 
> Of course it's Panay, so Boracay and several other more appealing offshore cays and atolls are part of the plan.



I'm still waiting for the chance to go to immigration at Iloilo, no travel to Panay has been allowed for several months now.  It's a dark red zone.

----------


## katie23

Topper, I saw this. You'll need a vax cert via VaxCertph to enter Iloilo & to return to Negros Occidental. Report is in English. 

Boracay (in case you're interested) requires the RT PCR test, S-pass registration & prebooked accoms. (prebooking was already required when I visited Sept 2019)

----------


## Topper

Thanks for that, Katie!!!!!!

----------


## Chico

Topper how's life in the phils good for you, or do you prefer Thailand?

----------


## Topper

> Topper how's life in the phils good for you, or do you prefer Thailand?


The Philippines is perfect for me, generally speaking, though we do miss the family in Thailand.  If I was of retirement age, which I am, the Philippines is a much better deal as long as you live in one of the smaller cities.  Visas are cheap and easy, you can stay here for three years on a tourist visa without leaving the country, you can get most of what you want in Western food/amenities at a cost lower than Thailand.  I generally spend about 1500 USD/month and live nicely.  It might take some time to figure things out for a noobie, but once you do, its definitely not bad.  My wife and I are quite comfortable here.

----------


## Chico

Good to hear you've settled.

I've always said, if I never had commitments in Thailand I'd  live in the Phils.

----------


## Topper

> Good to hear you've settled.
> 
> I've always said, if I never had commitments in Thailand I'd live in the Phils.


Most of the guys here married a Thai, so that made visa issues easier for them. Here you can be single, stay for three years and then fly out for a day, fly back and get another three year run with living expenses that are only 60% of Thailand.

You do have to pay about 8000 pesos to renew your visa every six monts, but where I live, it takes about 15 minutes to complete the process and no 90 day report bullshit.

----------


## Chico

Ye I've often looked at the £ to Peso and thought such a better deal in the Phils, and sounds like heaven regarding Visa's etc, sounds like a sound move you've made.

----------


## katie23

Topper, I've successfully received a vax cert from vaxcertph. You can input your passport number too. The weird thing is, I entered my mom's vax details and it said "record not found". She got her 2nd dose months ahead of me. I uploaded pics of her vax card and ID, as stated on the site. I hope they get back to me via email (email add was needed too).

If you try it and your record isn't found, just try again later. It may be: 1) your LGU hasn't uploaded your town's record or 2) the system isn't ready for your region. I've read in the news that it's initially available for NCR, Baguio & Regions 3 and 4A.

Btw, Bacolod is under "City of Bacolod". 

Good luck! 

@davis - if you're reading this, Lipa is under "City of Lipa" on the site.

----------


## Topper

Hi Katie,

I've tried the vaxcert website once a week over the last month...I'm guessing data hasn't been loaded yet.  We're in no hurry to travel.

Apparently though we can travel to Ilolio with only showing our vaccination card.  That's going to be a trip in December for us.

----------


## katie23

@topper - one of the requirements of the 13A visa is the NBI (National Bureau of Investigation) clearance, if you've been in PH >6 months. It's the equivalent of a police report/ clearance (if you're applying for the 13A from a PH embassy abroad). I've heard from one vlogger (Eaton Squad, husband is from USA) that it took ~3 months for the processing of his NBI clearance for the 13A. They live in Mindanao. I think if one lives in Manila/ NCR, the NBI processing is faster.

I suggest that you check about the NBI clearance first before you travel to Iloilo so that you won't have a wasted trip - unless you really want to go to Iloilo (and do some sightseeing). Good luck.

----------


## Topper

> It's the equivalent of a police report/


Immi does a police check on me every time I renew my visa, I wonder why the NBI would take months?  

Well, some great news!  There's a baby typhoon that's supposed to pass right over us due tomorrow around this time.  I've not been in a hurricane/typhoon since I lived in Florida about 30 years ago.  Here's a pic of the current weather...

----------


## Saint Willy

Stay safe, Topper.

----------


## aging one

> Stay safe, Topper.


Yeah do that as it seems to be intensifying quickly.

Typhoon Rai rapidly strengthens as it nears the Philippines - CNN

*Typhoon Rai rapidly strengthens as it nears the Philippines*

----------


## Topper

Thanks,  we just got an alert that we are at signal 3 (whatever that means) on our phones .... first time that's ever happened to me.

Right now, its just cloudy here with a bit of drizzle here and there.  It will be later this evening when the stuff starts I think.

----------


## Headworx

^Is this your first Xmas there? How are you going with every prick and his poodle expecting a cash hand-out at this time of year, or are things a bit less extortionate in the sticks?

----------


## Topper

It's my second, and I have no idea what you're talking about.  I've not seen anyone out begging for money, though after tonight/tomorrow, that might change.

----------


## Headworx

You've done well then. We use to get envelopes with _Merry Christmas from XXXXX_ on them that were expected to be handed back with cash inside from the compound security guards (x5), compound maintenance and ground keepers (x3), rubbish collectors (x2), mail man, electric meter reader, water meter reader, and any other layabout that could get to the front gate of our houses. Then we had to set foot outside the perimeter gates sooner or later where being greeted with _Merry Christmas_ and an outstretched hand was simply unavoidable. In the end I'd volunteer to work over the entire Christmas and New Year to avoid the give-me-money period, but would still get hit with outstretched hands and envelopes after getting home in January with _Happy Belated Christmas_ wishes.

 Did my head in, more so after getting back from work in some sub-continent shithole where everyone had their fucking hands out too. But if you're avoiding this, good for you.

----------


## bsnub

> but would still get hit with outstretched hands and envelopes after getting home in January with Happy Belated Christmas wishes.


I would have told them to get fucked. I bet Davis doesn't hand out cash.  :AR15firing:  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

^^ you should have worn dark glasses and used a stick. Improvisation is the key to survival in the 3rd world

----------


## Headworx

> I would have told them to get fucked.


Had to be a bit careful, it can be a _very_ dangerous place. Next problem would be they'd see me get out of my car and if I brushed them off it'd become a target to get keyed or the tyres ice-picked. There were some good sides to living in the PI but being there at Christmas wasn't one of them, well certainly not in a town that only existed because of a USAF base.

----------


## malmomike77

So avoid phills xmas, nepal and india holli and thailand in songkran

----------


## Topper

The typhoon is getting closer..... 



So far though, just a little rain and light wind but I think that's going to change in the next couple of hours.  The eye is supposed to pass over us around 12-1 this evening.

----------


## Saint Willy

> The eye is supposed to pass over us around 12-1 this evening.


Take care then. 

But if your roof does cave in make sure you get a video and pics for TD.

----------


## bsnub

> The eye is supposed to pass over us around 12-1 this evening.


According to the Japan Meteorological Agency, the eye will pass south of Bacolod, but it looks like you will get a lashing. Stay safe and post as soon as you can after it passes. We will be thinking about you. 

Google Maps

----------


## Topper

Thanks, it's getting a bit gusty out there.

----------


## bsnub

> Thanks, it's getting a bit gusty out there.


I hope you got out to get some canned goods and supplies beforehand. This thing looks like a monster.

----------


## Topper

Well, the power is out and the internet speed is shit slow.  We be on generator power, I wonder for how many hours?

----------


## Topper

It sounds like someone has an 1-1/2" fire hose about 10' away spraying on the house.  Only no thunder and lightening like hurricanes.  Just really high winds and tons of rain.

----------


## malmomike77

Rain ain't your enemy you know that, its wind and what it propels. Keep safe both of you.

----------


## Saint Willy

> It sounds like someone has an 1-1/2" fire hose about 10' away spraying on the house.  Only no thunder and lightening like hurricanes.  Just really high winds and tons of rain.


And with lots of rain comes flooding.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Hope you have plenty of corn beef tins in the pantry. Stay safe.

----------


## malmomike77

Spam, spam is what Katie says the posh peeps eat.

----------


## tomcat

...water wings at the ready, Topper...

----------


## katie23

How's the storm there now, Topper? I hope everything is OK.

Just a bit of drizzle and wind here in South Luzon. Early mornings have been a bit dark and "cool" (if you consider 26 Celsius as cool temps, heh). 

Re: the Christmas beggars, every year the kids in my parents' neighborhood go on carolling during early evenings. They go in groups, and it's the same batch of kids. They don't try my parents' house anymore because we only say "patawad" meaning, forgive us (for not giving to you). Then during Christmas Day, they don't sing songs anymore but go to your gate and say "Merry Christmas!" and it's expected that you give them something. The past years, I've bought candies/ sweets and just give one piece per kid. Some years, my family would leave the house and spend Christmas day at my sister's house and hide from the kids. LOL. We also hide from them during New Year's day. But, I keep a pack of candies at home, in case I see kids who I can't hide from.  :Smile: 

If you live in a gated subdivision (mooban) and the guards are strict, they won't allow entry of kids for carolling, or the taho (soybean curd) and balut (duck egg) vendors, as well as the guys in tricycles collecting recyclable stuff. 

I've been to a subdivision (developed by Ayala Land - a big corporation) wherein we had to pass by 3 guarded gates just to send our colleague home. Colleague's house was in an inner development (Phase 3, outer gates were for Phase 1 & 2).  The colleague had to show her ID and homeowner's card. The driver of our vehicle had to leave his driver's license. In that subdivision, the housing association (HOA) was strict. They had rules regarding the height of the fence, what type of improvement was allowed, etc. It was a house & lot package - they bought a "shell" house. House was turned over to them only partially finished - no walls in the 2nd floor (it's up to the owner on how it will be divided) and no kitchen cabinets, etc. Since it was an exclusive, gated subdivision, security was great and they don't have theft.

----------


## katie23

> Spam, spam is what Katie says the posh peeps eat.


Mike, if you send SPAM to me via Fed Ex, I'll accept it so that I'll feel posh. Get the Jalapeno or the low-sodium one, please.  :Very Happy: 
 SPAM is P180/ can, same as a kilo of fresh whole chicken. So yeah, it's posh. 

Lovely SPAM, wonderful SPAM! (cue the Vikings)  :Very Happy:

----------


## malmomike77

^ Katie i shall arrange a parcel via Lulu my in country agent. Btw if you get approached by a short chap who immediately tries to chat you up in his Tour de France replica lycras you'll know its him. :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^Mike, tell your agent to speed it up. Christmas is next week and the elves (and airports) are extremely busy!  :Smile: 

*****

Just an aside, I've heard from the news here (in PH) that quarantine hotels are full. Christmas holidays are a big deal for Filipinos, and many OFWs as well as those who have families/ settled abroad are coming home this year, since they weren't able to visit last year due to covid. Now there's still covid, but most of the international arrivals have been vaccinated. 

Foreign tourists are still NOT allowed to enter PH. Reopening to tourism has been postponed due to the Omicron variant. There were 2 cases of omicron variant reported, but were caught during quarantine (testing during 5th day). Travelers have to present a test before flight too - so people who initially test negative can still exhibit symptoms & test positive on the 5th day of quarantine. 

*******

@topper - I don't know why it took long for the guy (Mr. Eaton of Eaton squad) to get his NBI clearance. Perhaps if you/ wife have time, go to your local NBI office and inquire how long the process takes. NBI office is usually within the compound of the city hall.

Edit: I've read somewhere that for the NBI clearance, you'll need two Philippine IDs (recent change). If this is true (and you don't have 2 IDs - I think you have the ACR card already) - you can apply for a Postal ID (at your local post office, but you'll need a photo & barangay clearance for that). You can also get a driver's license or the recent Philippine National ID (PhilSysID, online registration needed). 

My mom & I will have our photo & biometrics capture appointment later this month at a local Robinsons mall. I used just my phone (and my email) to register for my mom & myself.  Check your local SM or Robinsons malls if they have representatives for the PhilSysID (usually announced via tarpaulin).

----------


## Saint Willy

No news from Topper yet. Perhaps it's just his internet is down...

----------


## Topper

Thanks Katie!

We rode the storm out, the fallout is 2-3 days with no electricity.  The entire city's power grid is out.  Just went for a walk and I didn't see any lines down or damage.  A family member had part of their roof blow off, but nothing serious so far.  

We're lucky, we've got a generator for our building.  I'm guessing the family will be over soon for showers and such.

----------


## bsnub

Good to know you made it through the storm.

----------


## Topper

Thanks, it had weakened by the time it arrived here.

----------


## katie23

It rained for around 3 hours here in the afternoon. Just a lot of rain, no wind. Whole day was gray & cloudy. I was worried a bit for the electricity, but thankfully the storm didn't affect the power here.

I've seen some vids of the devastation in some of the islands in Visayas. Cebu province is now in a state of calamity, as declared recently by its governor, Gov. Gwen Garcia. I hope the affected folks get the help they need.

@topper - glad that you & yours are OK.

----------


## malmomike77

> Cebu province is now in a state of calamity,


Pray for Lulu, at least he's got pies to fall back on. Must be putting tomorrows pie for lunch in the oven now.

----------


## Topper

LOL, the generator here has bitten the big one.  We did get 24 hours out of it before it overheated. Apparently they use just water in the radiator rather  than an actual coolant fluid.

----------


## katie23

Topper, I've read that some gas stations offer free charging of phones. Check also if the malls offer them. Last time that there was prolonged brownout due to typhoon, our SM mall offered free charging & wifi.

I hope everything is OK with you & the extended family. I've seen in the news that Siargao & Camiguin islands were badly hit. Some areas in Siargao are flooded.

Cebu International Airport is closed indefinitely, since Cebu was also terribly affected. The closure has caused disruption to many flights (busy Christmas season).

I hope this typhoon is the last one for the year!

----------


## Saint Willy

> LOL, the generator here has bitten the big one.  We did get 24 hours out of it before it overheated. Apparently they use just water in the radiator rather  than an actual coolant fluid.


Gotta laugh, eh?  They probably saved 10 pesos

----------


## katie23

Many areas are now without electricity and/or cellphone-internet signal.  The reports are mainly in English. For those in Tagalog/ Taglish, there are English subtitles. 




Some loss of life & damage to properties too.  :Sad:

----------


## katie23

> So avoid phills xmas, nepal and india holli and thailand in songkran


Yup. It's a nightmare to travel locally in PH during Christmas season, if you will use ferries and buses. Airports are full too (of returning Filipinos & their families).  Ooh, also avoid the Holy Week (pre-Easter). Same situation. 

Avoid also mainland China, Taiwan, Vietnam, etc during Chinese (Lunar) New Year. Unless you're the type who wants busy-ness, chaos and high season!

----------


## malmomike77

We're running out of year  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^Lol. You need a map of Asia & schedule of which holidays to avoid.  :Smile: 

Since Topper is probably incommunicado due to power/ internet lines down, here are some vids from a local vlogger. He's Paolo Rigotti, a mestizo (luk kreung), Filipina mom, Swiss-Italian dad. The vids are from Bohol, a neighboring island to that of Topper's.

@takeovers - if you're reading this, you might recognize some places. The guy lives in Tagbilaran but his parents live in Dimiao town. Vids of the morning after the storm. Most of the island doesn't have power/ cell signal. I saw many ppl in the comments asking the guy to visit this or that town, since they couldn't contact their relatives. His parents probably have a generator & good internet, so he was still able to upload vids. He mentioned that there's no power in his apartment building.

----------


## Saint Willy

Wow, thanks for posting Katie.

----------


## bsnub

> Wow, thanks for posting Katie.


Ya, she is a real asset to this community.

----------


## Topper

Here's a video that covers Bacolod....basically mango tree related damage.  We were very lucky.  Our electricity was back this morning, only a 1-1/2 of outage, which is amazing.  Our internet never went completely out.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Our internet never went completely out.


thank phark for that!

----------


## katie23

@topper - I'm glad your electric supply is back. So many people in the Visayas/ Mindanao areas have no power, cell signal & water supply. Some say that it was almost as strong as typhoon Yolanda/ Haiyan (2013). That was a huge one - it made landfall in Leyte province around 5 or 6 am. We felt it in my province (in South Luzon) ~12 hours after.

Another vid from Paolo Rigotti in Bohol. Vid is in English - he speaks with an Italian accent (grew up in Switzerland, Italian-speaking region). Vid includes drone footage. Bohol province is now in a state of calamity. 




This one has pics of the devastation in Siargao airport at ~7:00 minutes. If you don't want to hear the flight announcements, just skip to the 7 minute mark.





It's on the BBC too. 




****

I felt so sad seeing all the destruction, and it's so near Christmas too. Lots of flights have been cancelled due to the storm and now they're still assessing the damage to airports & seaports. Many Filipinos & their families are stranded in airports abroad (especially in middle east), waiting for their connecting flights to PH.  I hope they'll be able to spend Christmas or NY with their families.  :Sad:

----------


## Topper

Our communications dropped out tonight again for about 4 hours, not even phones were working.  I've asked the wife in the past to move east to Dumaguete or Cebu, but the eastern islands are the ones hit the hardest by typhoons.  In my 'hood in Bacolod, there was literally no damage as the storm had weakened after passing over other islands.  

There's tons of relief efforts going on here and we've contributed in both money and goods to help those in need.  It's what we do here.

----------


## Saint Willy

> I've asked the wife in the past to move east to Dumaguete or Cebu, but the eastern islands are the ones hit the hardest by typhoons.  In my 'hood in Bacolod, there was literally no damage as the storm had weakened after passing over other islands. here.



That almost sounds like you admitting that your wife was right…?

----------


## Topper

> That almost sounds like you admitting that your wife was right…?


Even a blind hog finds an acorn or two....   :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Even a blind hog finds an acorn or two....



hehe - careful she doesnt read this. 

an unscrupulous poster might threaten to inform said wife... but not I

----------


## katie23

@topper - don't ever decide to live in the islands of Leyte or Samar, because that's where most typhoons land. Also, most areas are still very rural & you might be bored to death. Btw, good onya for helping the family. 

Cebu province, Mactan island, Bohol = they were all badly affected. Siargao island (which was a surfing/ tourism island pre-covid) looks heartbreaking now, as it's where the typhoon made landfall. Camiguin island is also devastated. Lots of areas still without electricity, water & cell signal. Many electric poles fell due to strong winds (gusts reached 240 km/hr). 

Cebu city & Dumaguete have lots of expats, but that may be more than what you wish for!  :Smile:  

******

On my first visit to Puerto Galera (on Mindoro island), I once thought that it's a nice island, near enough to Batangas & Manila. They speak Tagalog too (my dialect) and it would be nice to retire there. On my 2nd visit (it was dry season), I noticed that there were issues like water & electricity supply, higher price of gasoline & goods which needed to be transported from Manila/ Luzon. I scrapped the idea of retiring there - I'll stay in my area of South Luzon. It's near enough to Manila & its conveniences, but far enough from the hustle & bustle.

----------


## panama hat

> It sounds like someone has an 1-1/2" fire hose about 10' away spraying on the house. Only no thunder and lightening like hurricanes. Just really high winds and tons of rain.


Reminiscent of being stuck in a cat 5 on Tonga . . . the wind and accompanying noise is dreadful . . . rain blowing pushed under the doors with an amazing force that it just pushes away towels placed there . . . and the the debris afterwards. 

Truly frightening. 

Glad to har you didn't cop it too badly yourself, Topper.

----------


## katie23

Interview of some Cebu residents (with English subtitles), for anyone interested. Many people are now in evacuation centers. Some go there (or to malls) just to charge phones and/ or get cellular signal.




VP Leni Robredo's visit to Dinagat Island, one of the 1st places to be hit by the storm. The roof of the provincial capitol was blown off. So much damage.  :Sad:

----------


## david44

Best Wishes to all our members but especially those in the Philipiines, poor sods teaching in Thailand for peanuts , serfdom n Saudi, Volcanoes, Hurricanes, Duterte, AIDS, Covid, MILF and now Topper, tiz the wrath of God, or blame that that LapuLapu ?

----------


## Saint Willy

> poor sods teaching in Thailand for peanuts


 ::doglol::

----------


## david44

> 


Hate to drub it tin but if you pay peanuts you get.....................................

----------


## Topper

> Reminiscent of being stuck in a cat 5 on Tonga . . . the wind and accompanying noise is dreadful . . . rain blowing pushed under the doors with an amazing force that it just pushes away towels placed there


I was waiting for the roof to blow off any second.  It does make sleep difficult.

----------


## Topper

Just an update...

The internet here has been shit for the last week or so, it seems an international cable got damaged or PLDT (my isp) forgot to pay the rent, so I've had to cancel a lot of classes.  It was down for a while tonight but now its doing as well as ever.  I can't honestly bitch too much, though, all things considered.

There's a shortage of fresh veggies and the shelves are getting a bit thin here, even with staples like chicken and pork.  The wife was told it was due to the storm but I'm guessing the shipping crisis has something to do with it as well. 

Last week I did see a father/son team playing guitars and singing to get donations.  They were paying a stop by the shop next store, the owner gave them 20 pesos to leave.  Luckily I don't have to deal with that where I live and something I'll keep in mind when we buy a house.  

I've been watching youtube videos from the storm, it's genuinely heartbreaking.  Some of the people won't have electricity for 6 months.  I'd be guessing a genset would be a good investment.  I saw a 10kva one here for 15K or about 10000B.  A genset will be the first thing bought when we get a house, that's for sure.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> I've been watching youtube videos from the storm, it's genuinely heartbreaking.  Some of the people won't have electricity for 6 months.  I'd be guessing a genset would be a good investment.  I saw a 10kva one here for 15K or about 10000B.  A genset will be the first thing bought when we get a house, that's for sure.


Are you starting an indoor cannabis hydroponic system Topper? 10 KVA is a decent size generator.

----------


## Latindancer

He has to make allowances for the neighbours tapping into it....

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Such a negative old coont. Do you really  have such a low opinion of Asians in general? think the neighbours will jump the fence and tap into toppers 10kva generator? Topper  may well give permission for them to tap in and contribute to fuel costs etc. During a calamity such as a typhoon.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Are you starting an indoor cannabis hydroponic system Topper? 10 KVA is a decent size generator.


Watched one today about siargao. Wow that place got flattened

----------


## DrWilly

> Such a negative old coont. Do you really  have such a low opinion of Asians in general? think the neighbours will jump the fence and tap into toppers 10kva generator? Topper  may well give permission for them to tap in and contribute to fuel costs etc. During a calamity such as a typhoon.



Community spirit. 

You don't get that in Brisbane when it's cloudy. At least from one negative OAP.

----------


## Latindancer

> Such a negative old coont. Do you really  have such a low opinion of Asians in general? think the neighbours will jump the fence and tap into toppers 10kva generator? Topper  may well give permission for them to tap in and contribute to fuel costs etc. During a calamity such as a typhoon.


Considering ambivalent my comment, thankyou for demonstrating for us what psychological projection is, you 


> old coont.

----------


## katie23

@topper - if/ when you have your house, consider the water supply too. If you're connected to the mains/ city supply, no problem. But if you have your own pump & it runs on electricity, then if no power = no water (unless you have a genset). It may be useful to have an artesian well ("poso") dug. When my apartment building didn't have power/ water for a week after the 2014 Glenda typhoon, my neighbours & I got water from another neighbour's well. (community spirit - the neighbour opened her gates & well for us who rent apartments.) This was in my work-town, where all the houses/ apartment buildings have their own water pumps ran by electricity. In my hometown, my parents' house is connected to the municipal water supply, and we rarely run out of water.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nothing ambivalent  about my post at all. You really are a sad old man.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I suggest Latin Karen have a gander at the YouTube videos that show the devastation of that typhoon. Then maybe he won't be so damn flippant.and irrelevant

----------


## Topper

> Are you starting an indoor cannabis hydroponic system Topper? 10 KVA is a decent size generator.


Ah no, but if I need to run it for a week or more, having more is probably best.  Our shitty little generator died after running 24 hours straight.  I want something that can last a week if needed.

Also, helping the community is never a bad thing.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

10 kva is a decent size and should run a household. I seem to recall many years ago the Philippine govt knew that at that particular time after a catastrophe. (Pinatubo? )  put the price of imported generators down by %50  that certainly helped a lot of folk. Later on they had to import massive power generating barges and position them offshore Manila pretty sure it was Fidel Ramas that organised all this.  Probably one of the best prez you guys ever had. So sorry Karen. I do know a thing or 2  about the philippines since my first visit at 18. Marcos was in power and beer was cheaper than water. So stop being an ignorant coont Karen.  You wouldn't have a fucking clue
.

----------


## Headworx

Yeah 10kva will run a house with aircons and fridges with no problems. My advice would be to only buy a diesel gen-set, hear it running before buying to make sure it's not too loud (some of them are whisper quiet these days) and _don't_ buy anything made in fucking China!

 Kubota would be a good brand to use as a reference.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Had kubotas in Australia on remote sites. Never a problem. Had them again in Laos on even remoter sites until someone in purchasing decided we were getting Chinese gensets. Fuck me they more off than on.  Back to the kubotas

----------


## katie23

On a different note:

Topper - I've had word that our local SM mall has started enforcing the "no vax, no entry" rule, starting this year. Since October or November last year, no dine-in if unvaxxed. The vax policy has arrived in the provinces. I've heard that in Metro Manila, you can't enter SM or Puregold for groceries if you're unvaxxed.

I'm doubly vaxxed & my mom just had her AZ booster, so I'm OK with the rule. The sooner the country gets vaxxed, the better for reopening.

----------


## Topper

I was at SM on Monday and they weren't checking for vaccination status.  There's a vaxcert place there now.  Yippee!!! Went to Ayala Mall yesterday and again, no checking of vaccination status.  

I would imagine that will change though.  It will make the lines to get into the places very long once again.  We probably should get our vaccination cards laminated so they won't fall apart from handling.  There's been no announcements of vaccination status being checked.

I wonder when the country will open up for tourism.

----------


## katie23

^yeah, good idea to get the vax cards laminated. Whatever happens in NCR trickles down to the provinces, so it won't be long before they enforce it there too. I've heard that in Cebu city, they've enforced the vax rule since late last year.

My guess for reopening is either March/ April or July.  March/ April is when 70M people will have been vaxxed (govt target). It's now around 46 M. In July, there'll be a new administration (election is in May, inauguration in June)

Cases are rising again, (5K+ yesterday), due to Christmas gatherings, drinking & karaoke sessions. Lots of karaoke sessions during the holidays in my hood. Some good singers, some not. Oh well, live & let live (or live & let die).  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Some good singers, some not.


A company next to my apt shared their loud NYE party music, along with kareoke on the 30th.  I always thought every Filipino can sing well.  I was sadly abused of that notion.   :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> We probably should get our vaccination cards laminated so they won't fall apart from handling.


Get a copy laminated and keep the original as is. 
Here in LOS one guy got his laminated one rejected because they said they couldn't tell if it was real.

----------


## Topper

> Get a copy laminated and keep the original as is.
> Here in LOS one guy got his laminated one rejected because they said they couldn't tell if it was real.


Thanks, that's what I'll have the wife do.  Great idea.

----------


## aging one

> Get a copy laminated and keep the original as is.
> Here in LOS one guy got his laminated one rejected because they said they couldn't tell if it was real.


Here in the LOS I find it much easier to use the MorPram app.  All the info plus a bar code. Easy Peasy. :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Here in the LOS I find it much easier to use the MorPram app. All the info plus a bar code. Easy Peasy.


We have something similar, but its for contact tracing, not vaccination verification.  It's also a "local" app, not a nation-wide app.

----------


## aging one

> We have something similar, but its for contact tracing, not vaccination verification. It's also a "local" app, not a nation-wide app.


Now nationwide and worldwide.  With the QR code its really easy now. When I get my booster in 2 weeks it will automatically upgrade my status.

----------


## Topper

^ I got my 2nd dose in October and the online system here doesn't have a record for me or my wife.

----------


## Topper

Today I had a meeting with a visa consultant in order to get my permanent residence visa based on marriage.

It's dead simple for me.  Fill out a few forms, get a police background check and the only thing I have to do is fly to Cebu to get my fingerprints scanned.

And guess what!  It's a *permanent* visa.  I don't need to reapply every year, or do 90 day reports, I get a five year identification card that acts as my national id.  I just need to show up once a year a the local immi to pay a "head tax" of about 310P (6 USD).

----------


## misskit

^ Congratulations! 

Flying to Cebu doesn’t sound so bad. Mega Mall.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Flying to Cebu doesn’t sound so bad. Mega Mall.


Can't wait, never having to mess around with getting a visa is very appealing to me. Thanks!

----------


## DrWilly

> Can't wait, never having to mess around with getting a visa is very appealing to me. Thanks!


It makes you wonder why you stayed as long as you did in Thailand!

----------


## BLD

It's certainly a lot easier than Thailand and the Filipinos are way nicer to deal with

----------


## katie23

@topper - good onya for making the move to get the 13A visa. You never know if/ when the govt will change its policies, so it's good to be in the system so that you're "grandfathered" in if there are changes. You should also consider getting Philhealth (if you want to). It won't cover much (20 to 25% of hospital bill and no outpatient or meds included) but it helps to have it if you're hospitalized. 

Btw, you'll have to keep on your wife's good side. If things go south, she can go to Immigration and ask them to revoke your visa.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Regardless of that, she's earned a few years of t's subservience.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

> Btw, you'll have to keep on your wife's good side. If things go south, she can go to Immigration and ask them to revoke your visa.


That was one of my first visa lessons here.  The best burger place here is run by an ex US Marine.  His wife died and he's on a 13A and it caused visa issues for him.




> Regardless of that, she's earned a few years of t's subservience.


That sir, is the greatest understatement I've ever heard uttered.  It's honestly something I think of every day.

----------


## katie23

@topper - so what happened to the guy's visa? Did he change to military SRRV, shift to tourist visa or marry another Filipina to get another 13A visa?

----------


## Hugh Cow

> That was one of my first visa lessons here.  The best burger place here is run by an ex US Marine.  His wife died and he's on a 13A and it caused visa issues for him.
> 
> 
> 
> That sir, is the greatest understatement I've ever heard uttered.  It's honestly something I think of every day.


Hope for your sake she didn't get food poisoning from a burger,

----------


## Topper

> @topper - so what happened to the guy's visa? Did he change to military SRRV, shift to tourist visa or marry another Filipina to get another 13A visa?


I'll ask him tomorrow about it.





> Hope for your sake she didn't get food poisoning from a burger,


Me too.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Topper is it true that if you dont like to hear roosters at all hours dont move to Phil?

----------


## katie23

^lol. It depends. If you live in an exclusive gated subdivision or a condo building then roosters and the like are not allowed. Strict rules re: pets and noise. 

If you live in a middle class subdivision (mooban), it depends on how strict the housing association is with regards to roosters, pets and karaoke parties.

If you live in the village, anything goes. Roosters, ducks, stray dogs & cats, goats (for Bettyboo), cows, etc.  :Smile: 

In both my mother's house and in my  apartment (in another town), I hear roosters all the time. Karaoke parties during most Fridays & weekends, or when someone has a birthday.  :Smile: 

Edit: if you want to see an exclusive subdivision, watch James of "My PI Dream". For a middle class subdivision, watch "Philly in the Philippines" - look for the vids where he's walking in his mooban. For village life, watch "Dustin Backpacks".

----------


## malmomike77

> Karaoke parties during most Fridays & weekends, or when someone has a birthday.


Can they wail like Thais? do they sing in Tagalog and do they ensure their best singers wake at 5am to get the first tune in?

----------


## katie23

^lol. They sing in Tagalog & English.

My neighbours in my work-town (apartment), their favourites are "She's Gone" by Steelheart and "Zombie" by The Cranberries. The lady who sings zombie is a good singer. The guy who sings She's Gone is ugghh.

At my mom's place, the neighbours are fond of singing songs of Aegis, a Filipino band whose music is similar to Steelheart. They also like the songs of "Micheal learns to rock". The young ones like Ed Sheeran & Taylor Swift. The contest aspirants sing songs by Celine Dion. 

She's Gone by Steelheart

----------


## malmomike77

> Karaoke parties during most Fridays & weekends, or when someone has a birthday


Most Fridays and weekends  :Sad:  i get savage as a meat fly if there is one in a month

----------


## Headworx

I could be blindfolded and still know when typical videos of the Philippines are being played. If there's vehicle horns blasting, Roosters crowing, and modified mufflers on single-cylinder 4 stroke motorbikes making a racket, the odds are pretty good. Add any karaoke being butchered in the background, and it's almost a certainty.

----------


## malmomike77

> and it's almost a certainty.


a toss up between Philippines and Thailand

----------


## Headworx

^Would disagree, even living in a nice gated compound in the PI the noise was a constant reminder of where one was. Set foot outside the gates and it was fucking relentless. KT mentions Philly in the Philippines, there's another guy in the same town he's in too named Overstay Road, and they both make 10 cents a year by walking around the streets taking videos. Watch 20 seconds of either of their vlogs and the noise I'm talking about is exactly what I remember and _don't_ miss one little bit.

----------


## katie23

Yes, it's noisy in PH. At my mom's place, there's a nearby church, so we hear church bells 1 hour & 30 min before mass occurs. There's also a mosque a few blocks away, so during Ramadan, we hear the imam's prayer at around 5 or 5:30 am. It's a (noisy) multi-sectoral community.  :Smile: 

@headworx - I've watched a few of Overstay Road's vids. Sometimes he's amusing, but I don't generally watch his vids since he's a monger & a drunk. He's also a redneck anti-vaxxer. Sometimes, I feel that he exploits his partner (Fatima) when she doesn't want to be on cam but he still videos her for the YT hits. You can see in her body language (and I understand what she says) when she's pissed at him. But she puts up with him since he "brought her out of poverty". She lived in the province before and is from a sugarcane or rice farming family. So she tolerates him because he puts food on the table and she has a lovely son. Oh well... 


But going back to the noise - yes it's noisy in most of PH.

----------


## Headworx

^That O-Road guy is a complete idiot, how the hell can any foreigner live like _that_? I just used him as an example having seen a few of his vids when he goes walking, and the ambient noises I remember all too well. As for the Philly guy, he's completely against the bars he films every day for his followers and has gone as far as to call anyone who goes in them losers. Yet it's known for a fact he met and bar fined his missus out of Brown Sugar on Fields Ave, a minor detail he doesn't tell his followers  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^ooh, I didn't know that chismis about the Philly guy! I didn't know how he met his wife or their history. I know that the teenage girl (Hannah) is her child, but not his. (I think her bio-dad is Caucasian because of her features.) I visit his channel sometimes and watch if they're travel vids (to Puerto Galera or La Union, etc). If it's a Walking Street/ Fields Avenue vid - pass. I've been to Walking Street in AC at night and it wasn't a pleasant experience. I felt that the girls outside the bars were bored and didn't really want to be there. They also didn't want to have eye contact with me. Same feeling as being near the gogo bars in Sabang, Puerto Galera. It was disconcerting, as a woman.

Philly pretends to hate WS but always films there because its what his monger viewers want to see.  :Smile:  

For O-Road guy, he met his wife via dating site. She was young, poorly educated and (I guess) grabbed the chance to get out of the ricefields.

Lol. We're talking about expat YouTubers in PH. That's what one gets when one puts his/ her life on YT for everyone to see.  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

> I know that the teenage girl (Hannah) is her child, but not his.


The kids Father is German, and it was the owner of Brown Sugar who dropped a bomb on him by revealing how _innocent Let-Let_ was one of his former GRO's till he bought her out of the bar after Philly said something disparaging about his place in one of his vlogs. Maraming tsismis ditto!  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^ooh, maraming tsismis indeed!  :Smile: 

So I was right in my hunch that the kid's father is Caucasian. She doesn't look much like her mom and she has mestiza (luk kreung) features. Oh well, it's their business. At least Philly looks like he's a good stepdad to the kid.

My first (and probably last) visit to Walking Street was 2 years ago, on my trip before the lockdown. I have a thread about it somewhere. I just wanted to see what Angeles City & WS was all about, so we made a pit stop in AC before proceeding to Baguio. I found WS bleh. The Korean restos and K-stores were good though!

Cheers and thanks for the chismis.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Topper is it true that if you dont like to hear roosters at all hours dont move to Phil?


Haven't heard one here....in the back of our apartment is dead quiet, my office is in the room next to the road so there's a lot of sirens and horns at times.

----------


## katie23

^topper, I think you live in a middle class subdivision (mooban) so there aren't roosters and only the occasional karaoke.

In my hometown, the parents' house is located in a kinda-village setting. There's a property ~150 m from our house and they have a collection of roosters. I think they're for cockfighting. I pass through that area (short cut) on the way to the open market (palengke).



There are 5 roosters in this pic. See if you can find them. They start crowing at 3 or 3:30 am. I'm used to the noise and just sleep through it. Mom used to have ducks & chickens, but they have either died or were eaten. Now, she has only 2 dogs and a hen, so we also contribute to the village noise.  :Smile:  



In my work-town (apartment), the next plot doesn't have a house but has lots of birds (and 2 pups, I think). I live on the upper floor and this is the view from my back/ kitchen window. I live in a low-to-middle class subdivision and the housing association isn't strict with regards to animals or karaoke. 

There's a rooster outside and a white hen inside the cage. 


As I'm typing this, there's a karaoke party going on. The girl is singing "Breathless" by The Corrs. Prior to that, a guy sang "Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Old Oak Tree". Fortunately, both singers were OK. They've also just sang Happy Birthday. Live and let live (or live & let die).  :Smile:

----------


## BLD

> ^That O-Road guy is a complete idiot, how the hell can any foreigner live like _that_? I just used him as an example having seen a few of his vids when he goes walking, and the ambient noises I remember all too well. As for the Philly guy, he's completely against the bars he films every day for his followers and has gone as far as to call anyone who goes in them losers. Yet it's known for a fact he met and bar fined his missus out of Brown Sugar on Fields Ave, a minor detail he doesn't tell his followers


She might of been the cashier Hw? Lol.

----------


## Headworx

^Yeah why not mate, as you'd well remember we'd walk into bars on Fields Ave and there'd be nothing but cashiers. Thousands of them  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> topper, I think you live in a middle class subdivision (mooban) so there aren't roosters and only the occasional karaoke.


Naw, I live in a business/apartment building along a main road on the outskirts of the city.  While we don't get a lot of animal noise, it's more than made up by traffic noise.  

The first house we rented was next to a sari-sari.  The guy who owned it used a empty lot across the street to raise "native" Negros chickens.  I was amazed to learn that roosters basically never sleep and crow damn near constantly.  I was woken up many times around 3 by the rooster going off.  I figured the rooster was trying to scare off all of the stray cats in the neighborhood.

----------


## sabang

> Fortunately, both singers were OK.


Fortunately, most singers and guitar players in the Fils are more than OK. You are truly the musicians of Asia.  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

^No argument on that here, the quality of live music in the PI is 1st class and it never ceased to amaze me how many corners of the world Filipino bands could be found entertaining people, even as far away as Brazil! The very best cover band I've ever seen were a 6 piece Filipino group at the Hard Rock Cafe in Bangkok, close your eyes and the original bands were playing the best gig of their lives onstage.

Of course, locals pissed-up on Red Horse with a mike in their hands thinking they're Frank or Mariah at 04:30 in the morning is a very different story  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^lol. Fortunately, since Du30 became prez, he passed a law or ordinance stating that karaoke parties should end at 10 pm. Most of the time, people follow the rule but there are a few "pasaway" (not following/ hardheaded) folks who disobey.

One semi-funny incident in my work-town was when the guys on the opposite street were drinking and singing Bon Jovi, Steelheart and other ear - splitting songs. I was patiently waiting until 10 pm and thought that if they didn't stop, I'll go down and politely remind them of the time. By around 9:50 pm, another neighbour shouted, "Hoy, tumigil na kayo! Magpatulog naman kayo!" (Hey, cut it out! Let others sleep!)

To which one of the guy singers replied, "Last song na po!"  :Very Happy: 

True to their word, it was their last song and they packed up shortly after. Twas good, so that I didn't need to go out and confront a group of pissed up men.  :Smile: 

****

Re: Filipino bands, there are indeed great singers. Arnel Pineda got recruited by The Journey because his vids were uploaded on YT and one band member saw the vids while they were looking for a replacement vocalist. Arnel was also hired by the band Chicago when they had a concert in Manila - it's on YT. Prior to Journey, Arnel worked with many bands since his teens and also sang with a cover band in Hongkong.

****

Re: my neighbours' karaoke party yesterday, fortunately most of them were OK singers and sang mostly ballads or pop songs (not hravy metal rock types). They put up a tent/ marquee outside and had some plastic chairs, Emperador brandy & food outside while singing.  :Smile:

----------


## BLD

At least the karaoke crooners of the philippines do so in English. My God you should hear the racket the Laos belt out.

----------


## Topper

> At least the karaoke crooners of the philippines do so in English


Oh, you're mistaken there....a good percentage are in Tagalog.

----------


## malmomike77

Something for the weekend

https://www.theguardian.com/food/2022/jan/17/suspiciously-delicious-undeniably-asian-four-ways-with-spam-recipe

----------


## BLD

> Oh, you're mistaken there....a good percentage are in Tagalog.


 say it ain't so.

----------


## BLD

> Something for the weekend
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/food/2022/jan/17/suspiciously-delicious-undeniably-asian-four-ways-with-spam-recipe


I've got a recipe for spam fritters that I got of a facebooknpage I follow. Scottish recipes. If anyones hankering for some.

----------


## malmomike77

^ I just know Katie will be, she's known for flashing her spam given its HiSo reputation.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

I like a spam sandwich occasionally.  It was a staple growing up.

----------


## sabang

Ever tried spam sushi? Seriously, it's a real thing- quite nice too.  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

> Ever tried spam sushi? Seriously, it's a real thing- quite nice too.


I think you've been on the Russian Spam Enema

----------


## cyrille

Seems like you've been having a bit of a glug.

----------


## sabang

Spam fried rice tooo... you won't need an enema after that.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

> ^ I just know Katie will be, she's known for flashing her spam given its HiSo reputation.


Lol. I haven't eaten SPAM in more than 2 years. Didn't eat it over the course of the pandemic and several months before that. 

If you read the article that you linked, you'll see that I was correct in saying that it's considered as a HiSo food in PH, since it was (initially) only available in imported goods stores.

Nowadays, I don't buy it since it's too salty (and unhealthy). Besides, one can of SPAM here costs equivalent to 1 kg of whole chicken. I can do more meals with chicken than with SPAM.

Still, the thought of the Monty Python skit with the Vikings makes me smile. Lovely SPAM, wonderful SPAM!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sabang

Do you get the Chinese 'Luncheon meat' over there Kate? cheap spam, good with instant noodles.

----------


## katie23

@sabsng - yes, Ma-Ling luncheon meat. It's popular for carinderias (street food stalls) to use it in their breakfast "silog" meals. It's either "spamsilog" (if more posh) or "malingsilog".

For those not familiar, __silog meals consist of fried rice, egg and meat/protein source.



^I don't know if those are current prices. They've probably increased by 5 or 10 pesos due to high inflation the past months. 1 USD = 51.5(?) pesos now

----------


## tomcat

> I like a spam sandwich occasionally. It was a staple growing up.


...where in Dixie was that?...

----------


## malmomike77

> For those not familiar, __silog meals consist of fried rice, egg and meat/protein source.


Dare is ask what Skinsilog is?  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

> Dare is ask what Skinsilog is?


It refers to skinless longganisa (sausage). Their naming is a bit off, though. Usually it's called "Longsilog" not "skinsilog" . Also the "tocisilog" - it's usually just called "tosilog". "To" is for tocino (cured pork).

I usually like longsilog or tapsilog (tapa = cured beef strips).

----------


## Topper

> ..where in Dixie was that?...


Florida....grew up trailer park trash

----------


## tomcat

> Florida....grew up trailer park trash


...well...uh...you've come a long way...

----------


## Topper

> ...well...uh...you've come a long way...


Thanks Tom!  I'm glad you're never sarcastic!   :Smile:

----------


## Topper

A great video of the hassle it is to travel inter island and the costs...

----------


## cyrille

Oh christ, not that hoser again.

 :Sad:

----------


## TizMe

I have zero interest in ever visiting Boracay.
On 5th March, I took this photo, just 130 klm north of Boracay in Pinamalayan, Oriental Mindoro.

----------


## Topper

Nice.....

----------


## katie23

^^nice pic, @tiz. I'm not that keen on Boracay either. It's now too touristy. I prefer less developed places. I'll probably want to visit in 5 or 10 years just to see the changes.

@topper - I watched the vid of @asia at night. Fewer requirements now, no more tests required if one is fully vaccinated. However, the guy still irritates me re: his pronunciation of names (Boracay, Bacolod). If he was a newbie or occasional tourist, I wouldn't mind. But he's been an expat for 10+ years, has a resident visa and doesn't bother to learn things properly. W@nk3r!  :Smile: 

Btw, there's a vid from the Eaton Squad re: the timeline of getting the husband's 13A visa. It took about 6 months and they had to maje several trips to Davao City. I think they live in GenSan, so Davao city is several hours away from their home. Have you started the 13A process? Cheers.

----------


## baldrick

> and doesn't bother to learn things properly. W@nk3r!


I think you have just described the english in pattaya

----------


## katie23

^yeah. I saw several of them during my brief visit there. Many wore sleeveless shirts + shorts and generally looked unkempt. Didn't see anyone wearing socks & sandals, though (was disappointed).  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

^Oh they're here alright, not an uncommon sight at all here or anywhere else in the world with sunshine and decent food. To really pull the look off, they'll wear black socks to contrast against their snow-white legs. Typically bald too with a scowl on their faces and rotten teef. Everytime I see one, the urge to say hi to The Gent kicks in  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Have you started the 13A process? Cheers.


I've hired JR Consultants as my fixer, they said I can get it done in 2-3 months with one trip to Cebu for immigration to harvest my biometrics.  That will be for a "provisional" 13-A and after 8 months I can start the application for my permanent 13A.  Apparently in Cebu they're not doing face to face interviews but are requiring a notarized questionnaire instead.  The paperwork should be here later next week, then off to get my NBI clearance the week after.

----------


## DrWilly

You appear much more settled now, Topper. Do you know think about to Bangkok and wonder why you stayed, given Thailand precariousness, as long as you did?

----------


## katie23

@topper - I've heard of JR Consultancy, so you're in good hands. I've watched some interviews of JR in several YT channels and he knows his stuff. For the Eaton couple, they didn't use an agency and I think at one point, there was a problem with the machine making the cards, etc. Another factor was covid and reduced processing (I think) that's why it took them 6 months. Yeah, the 1st year is provisionary/ probationary then you'll have to apply again to be permanent. Good luck.

@willy - topper + wife are lucky that they transferred to PH when they did. If they delayed for a few weeks, the PH locked down in mid March of 2020 and they would have been locked out for several months. Now the coiuntry is open to tourism (but still requirements to enter) and the economy is trying to recover.

----------


## TizMe

> Another factor was covid and reduced processing (I think) that's why it took them 6 months.


Immigration procedures have been very slow here in the main office at Intramuros.
In July, 2021 I changed employer, so had to apply for new work permit and visa.
The visa was finally approved on 9th March, 2022.

----------


## katie23

@tiz - wow, that took many months! But I believe you.

I have a Taiwanese hike-friend who works for one of the POGOs (online casinos). He arrived in Feb or March of 2019. When we hiked together in ~August 2019, he said his work permit/ visa wasn't done, so he was still working on a tourist visa (illegally). He said many of his colleagues were in the same situation (re: visa). Immigration was taking its time to process their work visas. I asked how they got paid, since tourists cannot open bank accounts (many banks refuse). He said they get paid in cash. I'm glad he was able to do some hikes and dives (skin diving) in PH before the lockdown of 2020. He's a cool guy - was an avid hiker in Taiwan (based on his FB pics). 

Another thing about visa processing (for 13A,13G, etc) is that all applications from the provinces must be sent to the Manila/ Intramuros main office. So the provincial applicant (e.g. Topper) must expect longer wait times.

----------


## Topper

> You appear much more settled now, Topper. Do you know think about to Bangkok and wonder why you stayed, given Thailand precariousness, as long as you did?


I really enjoyed where I worked and the people I worked for and at the first sign of visa problems we did abandon ship and moved here.  Yes, we've settled in nicely, though it was tough at first.

----------


## tomcat

> though it was tough at first


...trailer park training came in handy then...

----------


## Topper

> ...trailer park training came in handy then...


reckon so

----------


## Topper

I got my police clearance today!!!!!  It says I'm a good person!!!!!  Woohoo!!!!

My trip to Cebu to visit immi is all arranged for next month, I'm kind of stoked.

----------


## cyrille

Well yes, I can see why the cops having no interest in you could do that.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hugh Cow

Good luck Topper. How is life in Bacolod?

----------


## katie23

Congrats on getting your NBI/ police clearance, topper. Hope your 13A gets processed quickly (but don't hold your breath since papers move slowly in PH).

Btw, there's tsismis (gossip) here that there might be a lockdown again after the elections on May 9. Let's hope not.

----------


## Headworx

Congrats Topper! 

Sorry but I can't help but giggle at the NBI/Pulis handing out clearances, you'd just need to slip them 1000 Piso if anything needed to be brushed under the carpet  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> How is life in Bacolod?


We're doing really well, I think we've finally gotten adjusted to life here.  Thanks!





> Let's hope not.


I do agree, I'm flying to Cebu on the 16th.  I don't know why they'd lockdown again, Covid is virtually non existent here.  The agency said 2-3 months so I'm hoping by June.  





> you'd just need to slip them 1000 Piso if anything needed to be brushed under the carpet


It had to be done in Manila, it's hard to grease the skids there from here.

----------


## Topper

Today being a holiday, we decided to hit the mall and withdraw our rent money from an ATM.  So did everyone else on the island.

The mall we visited has 7, yes 7 ATMs for our bank.  Guess how many were working?  Two and the line to use them was literally 300 people long.  The rest of the ATMs were down for some reason.  

So, rule number 1.....make sure you have plenty of cash laying around the house, cause the ATMs are completely unreliable.  That's probably my biggest complaint about living here.  Rent will be a bit late, but luckily my landlord is understanding.

----------


## tomcat

> make sure you have plenty of cash laying around the house


....and make sure none of your neighbors knows it...

----------


## Topper

> ...and make sure none of your neighbors knows it...


Or the family....

----------


## TizMe

It's best to know when the locals' pay day is.
Plan to do everything a few days before payday. 
Banking, paying bills or going to restaurants.

----------


## DrWilly

> It's best to know when the locals' pay day is.
> Plan to do everything a few days before payday. 
> Banking, paying bills or going to restaurants.


.Now you tell him.

topper, I’m surprised you have to pay rent via cash. No bank transfer available?

----------


## Bonecollector

> @tiz - wow, that took many months! But I believe you.
> 
> I have a Taiwanese hike-friend who works for one of the POGOs (online casinos). He arrived in Feb or March of 2019. When we hiked together in ~August 2019, he said his work permit/ visa wasn't done, so he was still working on a tourist visa (illegally). He said many of his colleagues were in the same situation (re: visa). Immigration was taking its time to process their work visas. I asked how they got paid, since tourists cannot open bank accounts (many banks refuse). He said they get paid in cash. I'm glad he was able to do some hikes and dives (skin diving) in PH before the lockdown of 2020. He's a cool guy - was an avid hiker in Taiwan (based on his FB pics). 
> 
> Another thing about visa processing (for 13A,13G, etc) is that all applications from the provinces must be sent to the Manila/ Intramuros main office. So the provincial applicant (e.g. Topper) must expect longer wait times.


Not to bogart this fabulous thread but, good hiking in PI Katie?

----------


## Bonecollector

> both make 10 cents a year


5555555

----------


## Bonecollector

Can't believe no one took you up on your offer. The world is in a sad state. So, what do I win?

----------


## cyrille

> Now you tell him.


Basic, basic stuff.

----------


## TizMe

> topper, I’m surprised you have to pay rent via cash. No bank transfer available?


Landlords here don't like bank transfers for some reason. 

Both places I've rented here insisted on cheques.
My last lease was for 5 years, so I signed 60 cheques, and they cash one every month.

Before I came here, I thought my 84 year old father was the only person on earth that still used cheques.

----------


## malmomike77

> My last lease was for 5 years, so I signed 60 cheques, and they cash one every month.


 :smiley laughing:  good lord i don't even posess a cheque book and haven't in over 10 years

----------


## katie23

@tizme - it depends on the landlords whether they'll accept cash, cheque or bank transfer. I pay my landlady usually via bank transfer - either via online banking, ATM transfer or over the counter (bank). Very rarely have I paid in cash - that was when my online banking wasn't working and my landlady visited our building to collect rent from tenants (some of my neighbours usually pay by cash). After I've done the bank transfer, I text her to say that I've done the deed.

@bonecollector - good onya for locating the roosters! Btw, you missed one chook. 

For your prize, you get a free meetup with Katie if ever you're in Manila or surrounds. Please be polite & gentlemanly. I met Bettyboo for lunch when he was in Manila and I gave him a quick tour of Intramuros. I've no complaints about Bettyboo's manners.

Re: hiking in PH, yes there are many hiking trails - depends on your stamina and which level of difficulty you want. I was avid hiker in 2018 & 2019. I haven't hiked again since covid started. I usually join group hikes (as a "joiner") - it's cheaper and less stress for me. There's a hike coordinator and he/ she arranges the guide, itinerary, transport, etc. I just pay the joiner's fee, bring my food & gear, etc. However, most hikes here in PH are guided - you must have a guide. You (or your group) must also register at the barangay (village) hall before & after the hike - for safety reasons. There are some "no go" areas due to insurgency (rebel groups) or natural disasters (landslide, typhoon, etc). I have a hiking thread somewhere here in the PH section. 

I've overheard (from members of another hike group - we were all resting at the summit). One of them went on a DIY hike with his friends. They camped overnight (tents). In the morning, there were rebels who held them up & asked for their food, money and shoes. (They all had nice hiking shoes, which I'm sure the rebels appreciated.)

If you're going to go hiking, coordinate always with the local authorities (police or barangay/ village). Some months ago, I thought of going hiking in Mt Maculot in Batangas. I called the barangay / village to ask if the trail was open. The officials said that it's closed due to the pandemic and they're also monitoring the area due to its proximity to Taal Volcano, which was on alert level 2 at that time.

@topper - most employees have their payday on the 15th/ 30th or 14th/28th. Expect that a few days after those dates, the lines at the ATMs are long and ATMs run out of money, especially during a weekend. PH is still mostly a cash economy.

----------


## TizMe

> @tizme - it depends on the landlords whether they'll accept cash, cheque or bank transfer. I pay my landlady usually via bank transfer - either via online banking, ATM transfer or over the counter (bank).


That's good to see. Hopefully they'll agree to transfers when I next renew.

----------


## Bonecollector

> @bonecollector - good onya for locating the roosters! Btw, you missed one chook.
> 
> For your prize, you get a free meetup with Katie if ever you're in Manila or surrounds. Please be polite & gentlemanly. I met Bettyboo for lunch when he was in Manila and I gave him a quick tour of Intramuros. I've no complaints about Bettyboo's manners.
> 
> Re: hiking in PH, yes there are many hiking trails - depends on your stamina and which level of difficulty you want. I was avid hiker in 2018 & 2019. I haven't hiked again since covid started. I usually join group hikes (as a "joiner") - it's cheaper and less stress for me. There's a hike coordinator and he/ she arranges the guide, itinerary, transport, etc. I just pay the joiner's fee, bring my food & gear, etc. However, most hikes here in PH are guided - you must have a guide. You (or your group) must also register at the barangay (village) hall before & after the hike - for safety reasons. There are some "no go" areas due to insurgency (rebel groups) or natural disasters (landslide, typhoon, etc). I have a hiking thread somewhere here in the PH section.
> 
> I've overheard (from members of another hike group - we were all resting at the summit). One of them went on a DIY hike with his friends. They camped overnight (tents). In the morning, there were rebels who held them up & asked for their food, money and shoes. (They all had nice hiking shoes, which I'm sure the rebels appreciated.)
> 
> If you're going to go hiking, coordinate always with the local authorities (police or barangay/ village). Some months ago, I thought of going hiking in Mt Maculot in Batangas. I called the barangay / village to ask if the trail was open. The officials said that it's closed due to the pandemic and they're also monitoring the area due to its proximity to Taal Volcano, which was on alert level 2 at that time.


5555 you're right, there are 6! back left corner.

Thanks for the info on hiking and I/ we will definitely take you up on your offer if we are in Manila, maybe you can come and do some hiking as well!

Thanks for the info, we do a lot of hiking in Thailand and luckily it is mostly DIY if not within national parks. I am definitely more of a DIY person as I do not like the restrictions of meet here, start then and finish then. There definitely seems like there is a lot to explore in PH and I think it is somewhere we would like to go for a 2 month stint. Sad about the southern islands having all the problems with insurgency. When you talk of 'rebels', do you mean the insurgency or are there other groups loitering with intent?

----------


## katie23

^yup. The chook that you missed was near the upper left corner.

Re: joining organized hike tours, it's just more convenient for me. I'm a member of a group on FB wherein the hike orgsnizers post their schedules. I just choose the mountain/ location/ difficulty level, reserve a slot & pay the fee. I have a 9 to 5 job, so it's less stress for me since I don't have to think of the logistics.

Re: joining a hike with y'all, sure - but it will depend on the schedule, location, difficulty, etc. My fitness level now is not optimum. If I was preparing for a difficult hike, I would be jogging for 1 hour everyday (and strengthening arms & legs).

Re: the "no go" zones, it depends on the area. The story that I told before, I think that happened in Rizal or Quezon Province. The "friendly people" there belong to the CPP-NPA (Communist Party of the Phils - New Peoples Army). They are also present in some Visayan islands and in Mindanao (south island). However, in the South there are other Muslim separatist groups such the MNLF (Moro National Liberation Front), MILF (not to be messed with - they're the Moro Islamic Liberation Front). There's also the Abu Sayyaf, which has links to ISIS. There have been some foreigners who were kidnapped - so beware of some "spicy" areas.

I once watched a TV crew (Jessica Soho Reports, GMA 7 network). The TV crew explored a quite remote/ unexplored mountain. They had to be escorted by guides from a local tribe and some soldiers from the Phil. Army. The soldiers were there for a reason.

There are also some areas (or is it the whole of Mindanao? ) for which there is a travel advisory/ warning. If you go to that area despite the travel warning, your travel insurance won't cover you in case of a SHTF event. 

As of now, travel medical insurance (with covid-19 coverage) is required for foreign tourists entering PH.

----------


## Bonecollector

^ Very interesting stuff, I am already checking this all out on google maps. PH has a ridiculously crazy amount of islands which has always intrigued me. We will be back later in life to sail around them but an extended visit first is definitely on the cards.

I remember watching a documentary about a Norwegian couple who were taken hostage by one of the more serious Islamic groups.

----------


## Topper

Yea, we have NPA in the hills here on Negros.  About twice a month there's a gun battle between them and the PA.

----------


## katie23

^yes, there are NPA in Panay island (Iloilo and Antique provinces), according to friends who live there.

@bonecollector - there was a couple (UK expat + Filipina wife) who got kidnapped in 2019. There's also Martin & Gracia Burnham. They're missionaries from the USA. They were held for several months. Martin died during the rescue operation (conducted by the military). Gracia survived and wrote a book about their ordeal. There's also the case of the Dos Palmas and the Samal island kidnappings.

British Man and Filipino Woman Abducted in Philippines - The New York Times

Many areas in PH are safe (for tourism or hiking), but there are "no go" zones and it's best to heed the advice of locals.

For DIY hikes (I've done some of those with friends), you have to go to the jump off point and register at the barangay/ village hall. You can hire guides from there (they're usually on standby). In 2019, fees for a guide were 500 pesos (10 usd) for a ~5 hour hike (up+down the mountain). It can also cost 1,000 to 2,000 pesos (20 to 40 usd) for the guide, depending on the distance/ time/ difficulty. These are 2019 prices, so they might have changed. 

If you go to Baguio city (a former hilltop station) and base yourself there for a few days, there are several mountains that you can go for day hikes. One is Mt. Ulap - it's relatively easy and OK for beginners. You can hire a taxi or ride a jeepney to Itogon town in Benguet province, register and get a guide. (I've done Mt Ulap and wouldn't mind to repeat it since the views are scenic.)

There are many mountains in PH and many known trails are safe. 

My go-to site for researching mountains is the Pinoy mountaineer site. Here's the post for Mt Ulap. Just browse his site if interested. 

Cheers and happy googling. 

Mt. Ulap (1846m) in Itogon, Benguet – Pinoy Mountaineer

----------


## BLD

In 97 I was working for an Australian gold/ copper exploration company  in an area about an hour from butuane city and was the only gringo onsite. We once got a visit by some fully armed chaps who asked a lot of questions to the Datus who were assigned to guard the camp. I asked the datus what they wanted and he said mostly they asked about me. And what was my attitude he wasn't sure if they were really NPA  or fake ones but there weapons were real enough to me and I was fucking nervous.  The year before that on another project in northern Luzon we had a Canadian Geologist shot and killed when someone opened up on the helicopter. That was blamed on the NPA   but we had been paying them " progressive tax" not to do that shit. Turns out it was a 15 year old ifugao kid with a gun he stole of the cafgu. Nothing to do with the NPA

----------


## BLD

Shit can go south real quick.

----------


## Bonecollector

> ^yes, there are NPA in Panay island (Iloilo and Antique provinces), according to friends who live there.
> 
> @bonecollector - there was a couple (UK expat + Filipina wife) who got kidnapped in 2019. There's also Martin & Gracia Burnham. They're missionaries from the USA. They were held for several months. Martin died during the rescue operation (conducted by the military). Gracia survived and wrote a book about their ordeal. There's also the case of the Dos Palmas and the Samal island kidnappings.
> 
> British Man and Filipino Woman Abducted in Philippines - The New York Times
> 
> Many areas in PH are safe (for tourism or hiking), but there are "no go" zones and it's best to heed the advice of locals.
> 
> For DIY hikes (I've done some of those with friends), you have to go to the jump off point and register at the barangay/ village hall. You can hire guides from there (they're usually on standby). In 2019, fees for a guide were 500 pesos (10 usd) for a ~5 hour hike (up+down the mountain). It can also cost 1,000 to 2,000 pesos (20 to 40 usd) for the guide, depending on the distance/ time/ difficulty. These are 2019 prices, so they might have changed. 
> ...


Some excellent information there Katie, Thank you so much! I do not mind taking a local from a village actually. They can make some money to feed their families and they are usually the ones who know the mountain/ jungle best. I have taken local villages in Thailand before and have met forages along the way. Between them, they have taught me about 70% of what i know about the jungle. So you gain a lot interacting with the locals.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Shit can go south real quick.


It is very strange hearing all of is. For me, from the outside, it just doesn't seem like a place that has so much craziness. From what I just googled it looks like there are 5 main causes and there are sub groups within each of the causes, that's pretty crazy for an area this size. The NPA sounds like a problem because I am sure China would be licking their lips at the possibility of PH falling to a group such as the NPA. Then allowing China to build military bases or even to become a puppet state. I am reading a book about how the Khmer Rouge were able to grow and take over Cambodia. They grew from just a few small sporadic groups in the north east. The Philippines has definitely caught my attention, a very interesting and dynamic country which holds quite an important strategic position. 

I will read further myself as I think I have sidetracked the thread enough, sorry Tops, beer(s) owed!

----------


## katie23

^the "friendly peeps" are a real problem in PH. It's not all sunshine and rainbows.

When I visited my dad's rural hometown/ province in 2009, the road was being built (road widening + concrete, as it was a dirt road before). There were soldiers (with guns) guarding the heavy equipment (bulldozers, etc) because previously, the NPA had sabotaged the equipment. There were also signs/ placards saying to the effect of "The NPA are harmful. Do not cooperate with them."

Communist insurgents have been present since post WW2. Then add to that the Muslim insurgents down south. As a newbie foreigner/ tourist, I suggest that you stick to the well known paths. If ever you will hike a mountain, register at the village hall and hire a guide. (Yes, your tourist dollars will feed the guide's family.)

----------


## pickel

> The year before that on another project in northern Luzon we had a Canadian Geologist shot and killed when someone opened up on the helicopter. That was blamed on the NPA but we had been paying them " progressive tax" not to do that shit. Turns out it was a 15 year old ifugao kid with a gun he stole of the cafgu. Nothing to do with the NPA


I'm pretty sure I knew that guy. Did you know him?

----------


## BLD

Didn't meat him .I was working for Climax arimco and that guy was employed by exon they were interested in doing a JV with us on the Didipio deposit. We shut down that project for over a year.

----------


## pickel

The guy I knew died in the same circumstances, right down to it being a teenager with the gun, but I'm now thinking it was probably closer to '93 or '94. So maybe not the same guy, as you say it would have been '96. Still, a tragedy.

----------


## BLD

Only thing I can recall was he was about 70 and they had pulled him out of retirement to go assess the project

----------


## BLD

I do know that he died from loss of blood from having his balls shot off to. The helicopter had to land to check the gearbox to see if it could make it to Santiago city the closest hospital. Didipios pretty remote. His name might of been Dennis?

----------


## pickel

> Only thing I can recall was he was about 70 and they had pulled him out of retirement to go assess the project


Not him then. The guy I knew would have been in his late 20's.

----------


## BLD

RIP. Both of them . They both in the wrong place at wrong time. Just goes to show it's the fickle finger of fate sometimes  . Shit happens.no disrespect  to that that   I got his boots and same size my  hoofs  size 12.  The Filipinos that I was working with rightly thought  . Well fook  we don't  know anyone with such  big feet

----------


## BLD

It was hard to buy size 12 steel caps in 97

----------


## Topper

I got some great news, I got approved for my probationary permanent visa!!!!!!!!!!!!  Apparently I can apply for the official permanent visa next March.  No more visa crap!!!!!!

----------


## Reg Dingle

^ Congrats...

Isn't it about time we had some hiking, fishing or beach photos? :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Hiking?

You think it's about time Topper put up some pictures of him hiking in SEA?

Dafuq?

 :Smile: 

Good news on the visa front T - a swing of fortune you deserve.

----------


## Topper

> Isn't it about time we had some hiking, fishing or beach photos?


I agree, its definitely beach time for me.  

Thanks Cyrille!

----------


## katie23

Congrats on the approval of your probationary 13A resident visa, topper! Now you really gotta be sweet to your missus!  :Smile: 

Re: hiking pics, yes - pics of topper hiking in lycra!  :Very Happy: 

Topper, there are beaches near you and Mt Kanlaon is just a few towns away. Most travel restrictions have been removed, so go explore your island! There's a nice eco-park in/ near Bacolod (forgot the name). I visited it many moons ago.

----------


## Joe 90

Nice one Topper!

Congratulations.

----------


## Topper

> hiking pics, yes - pics of topper hiking in lycra!


LOL, I don't want to be responsible for someone feeling the need to blind themselves....

Thanks Joe!  Honestly, its the first good long term visa news I've had in about 10 years I think...

----------


## Backspin

> In 97 I was working for an Australian gold/ copper exploration company  in an area about an hour from butuane city and was the only gringo onsite. We once got a visit by some fully armed chaps who asked a lot of questions to the Datus who were assigned to guard the camp. I asked the datus what they wanted and he said mostly they asked about me. And what was my attitude he wasn't sure if they were really NPA  or fake ones but there weapons were real enough to me and I was fucking nervous.  The year before that on another project in northern Luzon we had a Canadian Geologist shot and killed when someone opened up on the helicopter. That was blamed on the NPA   but we had been paying them " progressive tax" not to do that shit. Turns out it was a 15 year old ifugao kid with a gun he stole of the cafgu. Nothing to do with the NPA


Interesting story. The geologists name was Colin Spence per intragoogles

Are you still in that kind of work?

----------


## DrWilly

> LOL, I don't want to be responsible for someone feeling the need to blind themselves....
> 
> Thanks Joe!  Honestly, its the first good long term visa news I've had in about 10 years I think...


Green owed

----------


## Topper

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I finally got my passport back with my visa.  I applied on May 18th and just received my passport back today.  That's how long the approval process is.

----------


## DrWilly

Congrats

----------


## Topper

> Congrats


It's only a probationary visa...I get to do it for real next year, but thanks.  Never having to apply for another visa in the country I'm residing is a very, very good thing.

----------


## DrWilly

> Never having to apply for another visa in the country I'm residing is a very, very good thing.


Indeed so!

----------


## katie23

Congrats on your visa, topper! So yours was almost 4 months processing. I've read/ heard that it takes 3-6 months on average. I've also heard that there are fewer requirements when you convert it to the permanent one.

Just remember, be a good resident. Follow the rules, don't involve yourself in PH politics (online or offline) and remember the laws esp on Data Privacy, Anti Cybercrime and Safe Spaces!  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

Does that include not posting food pics that cause trauma  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^lol. If you feel that your "safe space" has been trespassed, then that could be considered as a cybercrime. You'd have to prove it in a PH court, though.  :Smile: 

Btw, those ^^ are real laws in PH.

Data Privacy Act: RA (Republic Act) 10173
Cybercrime Prevention Act: RA 10175
Safe Spaces Act: RA 11313 (includes online harassment & bullying) 

Most of us know about Topper's past issue re: courts in TH...

----------


## malmomike77

> ^lol. If you feel that your "safe space" has been trespassed, then that could be considered as a cybercrime. You'd have to prove it in a PH court, though.


But this is the problem, grey areas, or gray cos the Mercans can't spell  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Most of us know about Topper's past issue re: courts in TH...


I'm a good boy now....and I've got the proof.



See!  I won't prejudice the morals, laws, national defense, or other stuff.  I've turned over a new leaf!

----------


## DrWilly

16 year wedding anniversary coming up next week…

----------


## cyrille

Could be time for some anniversary burgers.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

> 16 year wedding anniversary coming up next week


The wedding was on the 15th, we registered with the amphur on the 22nd.  We waited a week just to see if it was going to work.   :Smile: 

To be honest, I'd forgotten.  




> Could be time for some anniversary burgers.


Without considering our anniversary, we did decide to go to the best burger shop here, Gunny's, before going to a shop nearby that is owned by a Brit who bakes bread and pastries and sells his own pesto and such.

----------


## DrWilly

> To be honest, I'd forgotten. 
> 
> .


Who ever said posting on Teakdoor is a waste of time? Just saved a marriage, or at the very least a night of bollocking…


I accept greens as thank you

----------


## Topper

> Just saved a marriage, or at the very least a night of bollocking…
> 
> 
> I accept greens as thank you


Sorry, I'm out of ammo, but I was safe, the wife had forgotten as well.

----------


## Shutree

> I was safe, the wife had forgotten as well.


She told you that? And you believed her?  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

This month is the MassKara festival here in Bacolod.  There's tons of events, however, the biggest thing is the street dancing, similar to Carnival in Rio, but in very conservative traditional costumes.  No bikini clad beauties here.



This was at a mall.  We walked out to the food court smelled/endured that familiar, pungent, eyewatering smell of chilis and garlic being sautéed, the wife and I looked at each other and said "Thai Food!"

Sure enough, there was a stand serving authentic Thai food, cooked by a Thai chef.  Lunch was bliss!  I had larb moo for the first time in 2-1/2 years...it was pretty yummy.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Congrats Topper, wish it was like that in LOS.

----------


## Topper

I took the night off tonight to go see the electric float parade.  What a fooking mistake.  There must have been 300,000 people to see the parade, getting through the crowd was hell.  It's literally the most people I've ever seen in one place.



The wife had warned me there would be a huge crowd, but I honestly didn't expect the crowd size.  We ended up walking about 3 kilometers to get out of the area cordoned off for the parade and the president. Marcos is  here for the festivities, so they cut all cell service in the city for three hours this evening as well.

Once we got home, we stopped by Munsterific (PI 7-11) for something to eat (they have a restaurant attached) and to relax a bit.  This couple was holding a jam session in front of the convenience store.



They weren't bad, we sat there for about 45 minutes chilling...

Their venue.....

----------


## katie23

^it's the first festival after 2 years. People are eager to go out, participate & be seen, plus the new president is there.

If you want crazier, go to Cebu in January for the Sinulog festival. I bet it's gonna be massive. 

There's also Ati-Atihan festival in Aklan province (Panay island) - January, I think. In Antique prov (also in Panay), their festival is in late December, after Christmas. I was able to witness it 2x while visiting with my friend. It was fun!  :Smile:  The street dancers (each town or school has a different grouo) mostly wear blackface. It's to depict the Ati/ Aeta tribe. 

Thanks for the pics!

----------


## Topper

> There's also Ati-Atihan festival in Aklan province (Panay island) - January, I think.



There's a youtuber couple from Kanuckistan that I follow, I think that festival was last month....

----------


## Topper

We've had orange alerts today, I think this is the first red warning we've gotten.



It's been a dark and stormy few days, there's already something like 30 people dead from the storm on the island south of us.

----------


## DrWilly

Stay safe buddy.

----------


## katie23

Orange rainfall warning also in my hood. Strong rain & wind. Not enough to frighten me, but it's signal #3 here (not safe for flights, ferries, etc). Power just went out a few minutes ago. I'm safe since my apt is on the 2nd floor (1st flr for UK & EU) and the building is on high ground.

----------


## Topper

How's it now, Katie?  

We only lost power for about 20 minutes this morning.  It was still pissing down some serious rain into the afternoon here.  I'd bet we had more rain in this blow than we did when the typhoon visited us in December.

----------


## Topper

> Stay safe buddy.


I'm in a pretty protected spot, at the top of a hill at that.  Thanks for the thought!  Our biggest problem was the wind blowing the rain under the front door, flooding the kitchen.

----------


## katie23

Still no power in my apartment/ subdivision. We lost power around 11 am yesterday and it's still not back. I have stored water for these events but it won't last long, maybe a day or 2. (The water pump for apt building runs on lexy.)

There was strong rain & wind from ~7:30 to 9:30 pm last night. Internet/ phone signal has been intermittent the whole of yesterday and even today. This morning, it's still cloudy & gloomy but no more rain. We had orange & red rainfall warnings yesterday.

I'm going to mom's house (1.5 hrs away) later.  I miss her/ my dogs. There's no power either but there's water - her water comes from the municipal source, so it's not dependent on lexy. I was supposed to travel yesterday to spend the long weekend there, but didn't travel due to the rains & storm warnings on my phone. I usually spend All Saints Day w/ mom, if I am able to. Halloween isn't a big deal for us, but All Saints Day is.

From the news/ YT, lots of areas affected by typhoon in the whole country. The winds weren't too strong but lots of rain. According to PAG-ASA (weather bureau), there's another storm brewing in the Pacific. It may arrive by Wednesday and may affect the Visayas region.

----------


## katie23

Update: am now at mom's place. Saw lots of downed banana & other trees along the way. Lots of branches leaning on electric lines. Many areas w/o power here in South Luzon, Region 4A (south of Metro Manila). Mom and the dogs are OK. Our area has no power & running water (but we have stored water & mom collected rainwater yday). 

Our backyard is slightly flooded. Two of the banana trees were broken midway. There's a bunch of them and the broken ones were at the periphery. They sacrificed themselves, as those on the inside had survived. Lots of cleaning to do. Good thing that the next 2 days are holidays - I can help in the clean-up.

The typhoon had only 85 to 100 kph winds, but it brought plenty of rain. Can't imagine what 200+ kph winds would feel like (as experienced by those in Cebu & Bohol islands late last year, before Christmas).

Video: not in my hood, but it's bad in other areas. It's in English.

----------


## Topper

Did you get the electricity back yet, Katie?

----------


## katie23

Yes, power was restored around 2115H. Water also almost at that time. It was raining but it has stopped for a bit. I'll go for a morning walk & see the effects of the typhoon on my hometown.

Take care. There's another storm coming up (Queenie) and it's due to strike the Visayas, if it doesn't change direction. Prepare for the next one.

----------


## Topper

Well, our next Philippine crisis..... ONIONS!!!!!!!

My wife paid 600P (~$12 USD) for a kilo of red onions yesterday and was lucky to get them.  All the supermarkets are completely out of onions, my wife buy most of our veg direct from a farmer who has a stand in one of the malls and the lady running the stand saved some for my wife.

You can read more here:  Philippine Onion Crisis - 2023

----------


## malmomike77

69p in UK or 84c for 1kg

----------


## Edmond

Would bring a tear to the eye.

----------


## Topper

> Would bring a tear to the eye.


Damn, should have used that one myself!

----------


## DrWilly

Damn, just go without!

----------


## Topper

> Damn, just go without!


Go without onions!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Heresy I say, damned heresy!!!!!

----------


## Headworx

About 50 Baht a kg for white onions and 85 Baht for red ones at Big C Extra this morning. I've been following the onion shortage stories over there and cannot believe the prices or bullshit excuses! Not long ago it was a potatoe shortage where they were either unavailable or on par with gold prices on the commodity markets and places like McDonald's were _out of stock_ for French fries or only selling small servings in limited numbers!

It's more fun trying to buy exotic veggies like onions and spuds in the Philippines  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

> Go without onions!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Heresy I say, damned heresy!!!!!


French Onion soup without the onion, Oh mon Dieu

----------


## katie23

@topper - it was P500/ kg in my palengke (wet market) when I bought last week. I just bought 3 small pieces & it cost P40!  :Shocked:  This was from my "suki" (regular store) so I know they're not gouging me. According to the seller, it was P600/ kg before New Year. I think it's P600 to P650 at my nearby Robinson's supermarket.

Where do you get your onions? Does the island produce it or do you have to import it from Luzon? If they're from Luzon then you have to bear the transport costs. The onions in Luzon are grown in Tarlac, Pampanga, Nueva Ecija, etc  = Central. Luzon provinces north of Metro Manila.

I remember that during one of my hikes (I think it was Mt 387 in Nueva Ecija) - the farmers were transporting sacks of onions. One sack cost less than P200 - this was in 2019.

My mom & I expect for prices of onions to decrease around late Feb to March - that's when the new harvest comes in. Until then, we do without. I only use onions now on rare occasions.

The onion crisis is in the news. Previously, it was about sugar.

----------


## Topper

What one guy told me is there's so much rain here that root veggies start rotting while they're in the ground, that's why basically the potatoes, carrots and onions are so small here, in general.

----------


## Topper

> Where do you get your onions? Does the island produce it or do you have to import it from Luzon? If they're from Luzon then you have to bear the transport costs. The onions in Luzon are grown in Tarlac, Pampanga, Nueva Ecija, etc = Central. Luzon provinces north of Metro Manila.


My wife has been visiting one of the fresh veggie stalls at a mall here that has a farm in southern Negros.  That's where she got our last batch from.  Where they come from in the supermarket, I've no idea.

----------


## malmomike77

> Until then, we do without. I only use onions now on rare occasions.


crikey, onions find their way into most of my meals, not all but most.

----------


## Topper

> crikey, onions find their way into most of my meals, not all but most.


The only thing that I can think of that I don't add onions and chilis to is cereal...

----------


## katie23

^got it. You could try growing your onions in pots. My mom grows spring onions & ginger in pots or on black plastic bags (the ones specific for plants/ seedlings).

AFAIK carrots & potatoes need cooler temps. The carrots, potatoes, iceberg lettuce, cabbage, etc here in my area - they all come from Baguio city & surrounds (the highlands).

In Tagaytay, they can grow the romaine lettuce & lollo rosso (red leaf lettuce). The temp isn't low enough for iceberg lettuce production in Tagaytay. The plants need low temp to form the "head", accdg to mom - she's an agriculturist.

----------


## katie23

> crikey, onions find their way into most of my meals, not all but most.


I used to put both garlic & onion when I sauté, now I use just garlic (and sometimes ginger). Not the garlic-ginger paste from a bottle, but raw ones.

I can wait until March for the new harvest of onions to arrive. No big deal. I won't cry about it. (heh)

----------


## DrWilly

> The only thing that I can think of that I don't add onions and chilis to is cereal...


Agreed. But at those prices I might try without...

----------


## Headworx

^Calm down, there's video instruction on the cooking show Goodfellas that clearly shows how to go about it when vegetable prices are high or supply is limited. With just a little research, nobody needs to go without onions.

----------

